# Rangers murder young boy in Karachi



## mikkix

???????????????????????????


----------



## Xeric

Terrible, terrible!


----------



## Xeric

Viewer discretion advised


----------



## Saifullah Sani

KARACHI: A youth, Sarfaraz was killed in firing of rangers personnel in Boat Basin area of the city, SAMAA reported on Wednesday night.

According to the sources, the youth was brutally shot dead before he was arrested by the rangers in the Benazir Bhutto Park.

Rangers told the media that Sarfaraz was involved in a dacoity there.

On the other hand the heirs of deceased staged a sit-in protest before Chief Minister House, saying the youth was innocent and went to the park for outing.

The extra judicial killing of the youth is being condemned by several political leaders of the city.

Sindh Chief Minister Syed Qaim Ali Shah has ordered action against the rangers personnel involved in the killing. SAMAA




Youth brutally killed by rangers in Karachi :: SAMAA TV :: Top Story, Breaking News, Latest News, Pakistan News, World News, Sports News, Business News, Entertainment News, Health News, Innovation News, Videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Well that is one incident expect more atrociousness from the honorable military of Pakistan. And when they die people say that they are martyrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Saifullah Sani

just like akrootabad incident


----------



## mikkix

Xeric said:


> Terrible, terrible!


 
he was caught red handed by rangers with a fake gun.
The boy was a dacoit but this shouldn't be done and he should be charged guilty at court.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

WTF is going on in our country  do we need talibans now we already have them in military uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

mikkix said:


> he was caught red handed by rangers with a fake gun.
> The boy was a dacoit but this shouldn't be done and he should be charged guilty at court.


you can see in video that he was empty hand.

---------- Post added at 02:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:03 AM ----------

he was brother of a journalist


----------



## Xeric

This is a reality of sub-continent. Extrajudicial killings are not a new phenomenon in this part of the world, only this one was caught on camera. i hope that these buggers are made an example so that no one dares to repeat such an act.

Though the Police masters this technique, but our Paramilitary Forces have also followed the footsteps quite 'well'.


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Karachiite

Nothing new. There was a time in Karachi in the 80s and 90s where Rangers and army men openly fired on innocent civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> Nothing new. There was a time in Karachi in the 80s and 90s where Rangers and army men openly fired on innocent civilians.


 
My father also shot a few of those innocent civilians........ who attacked him with TT pistols n ak-47s........ n had a cricket bag full of weapons n ammo on them.


On topic...... if true..... may he RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## Xeric

Ok now no need to bring in the military into this. This only shows ones poor knowledge about the affairs. Rangers is a paramilitary force, at the best, similar to Police, similar training, same level of discipline and almost same dealings, only that they have the Officer lot from the army, though they do intake/enroll junior officers directly. So let;s not equate them with the 'military', Rangers comes under MoI, not MoD.


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My father also shot a few of those innocent civilians........ who attacked him with TT pistols n ak-47s........ n had a cricket bag full of weapons n ammo on them.
> 
> 
> On topic...... if true..... may he RIP.



Congrats hope your daddy feels like a big man now after destroying families. Just like how these rangers felt big by killing an unarmed boy. These people probably felt mighty and strong when they killed thousands of innocent Bengalis as well. When a few drones kills some terrorists its crimes against humanity when kids are being killed off by the government agencies then its justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
52


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

This kid was begging for his laugh and the ranger shot him, the rest just looked on, they seemed pretty content with it. This is inhumane. These soldiers should be given the death penalty and Kiyani should publicly apologize for this cold blooded killing.

Video: Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Rangers Brutally Killed Boy in Karachi ~ Live Video

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> Congrats hope your daddy feels like a big man now after destroying families. Just like how these rangers felt big by killing an unarmed boy. These people probably felt mighty and strong when they killed thousands of innocent Bengalis as well. When a few drones kills some terrorists its crimes against humanity when kids are being killed off by the government agencies then its justice.


 
Before getting personal u should use tht upper portion of ur head.

He shot poor innocent boys who shot at him n his troops......... not once but thrice........... And the weapons recovered frm them didnt fall frm the sky...................so cut out ur pathetic blame filled posts in every other thread.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage 5000

some one remember these guys? whats the status of there case?lol at pakistani law.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

I dont know what kind of society we live in? A messed up country where some fed us that we live in a ''Madina-e-sani'' and these rangers are a part of some ''Holy'' army,I say Bullshit.A reform is needed more than ever or we all will suffer,Let alone our coming generations.

---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Before getting personal u should use tht upper portion of ur head.
> 
> He shot poor innocent boys who shot at him n his troops......... not once but thrice........... And the weapons recovered frm them didnt fall frm the sky...................so cut out ur pathetic blame filled posts in every other thread.......


 
Have you ever heard of something called ''Extra judiciary killings?''


----------



## mikkix

mirage 5000 said:


> some one remember these guys? whats the status of there case?lol at pakistani law.


 
 Iftikhar Chodu Re...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Before getting personal u should use tht upper portion of ur head.
> 
> He shot poor innocent boys who shot at him n his troops......... not once but thrice........... And the weapons recovered frm them didnt fall frm the sky...................so cut out ur pathetic blame filled posts in every other thread.......


 
Its very easy to make up stuff. We've seen this happen before. Again I don't expect you to have any sympathy for the thousands of innocent Karachiites and Hyderabadis that were killed by the corrupt government and army. Only a Karachiite or Hyderabadi knows what happened to us during those years. The rest were watching propaganda on their tv sets. 

Looks like some people didn't learn a lesson from 1971.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mikkix

Karachiite said:


> Its very easy to make up stuff. We've seen this happen before. Again I don't expect you to have any sympathy for the thousands of innocent Karachiites and Hyderabadis that were killed by the corrupt government and army. Only a Karachiite or Hyderabadi knows what happened to us during those years. The rest were watching propaganda on their tv sets.
> 
> Looks like some people didn't learn a lesson from 1971.


 
Bro i m from khi too living near to boat basin, boy is not insane and he was involved in dacoitic things. i visited the place of that incident and many people saying that he is a dacoit.
Dont spread hatred, come out of communalism...
We all have seen this irrespective of provinces and castes.
This is too much from you..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## genmirajborgza786

disgusting to say the least, shamefull indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desioptimist

The police in Karachi are only one of several armed groups in the city, and they are probably not the most numerous or best equipped.
---Wikileaks

Security forces become more brutal if there is constant violence and threat against them.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> Its very easy to make up stuff. We've seen this happen before. Again I don't expect you to have any sympathy for the thousands of innocent Karachiites and Hyderabadis that were killed by the corrupt government and army. Only a Karachiite or Hyderabadi knows what happened to us during those years. The rest were watching propaganda on their tv sets.
> 
> Looks like some people didn't learn a lesson from 1971.


 
Dimagh na kharab kar......... the guys who attacked our troops werent devils frm hell.....Aur agar itni takleef hai tou leave Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> I dont know what kind of society we live in? A messed up country where some fed us that we live in a ''Madina-e-sani'' and these rangers are a part of some ''Holy'' army,I say Bullshit.A reform is needed more than ever or we all will suffer,Let alone our coming generations.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> *Have you ever heard of something called ''Extra judiciary killings*?''


 
Have you heard of a attempt on life? ........ A guy patrolling and comming under fire frm terrorist? who later died in cross fire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Dimagh na kharab kar......... the guys who attacked our troops werent devils frm hell.....Aur agar itni takleef hai tou leave Pakistan.


The only angels were Pakistani Army right? 

I can't leave Pakistan until Karachi is in it. Because Karachi is my city and home. I have to applaud the Karachiites though, after facing an exterminations they still remain loyal to Pakistan and have made the most contributions to Pakistan. Could have been like the Bengalis and Balochis.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> The only angels were Pakistani Army right?



No its people like mullana maududi and MQM lovers.Pak Army is evil ...funny it had a muhajir COAS for 9 years aswell as DG ISI an several generals.....



> I can't leave Pakistan until Karachi is in it.



Pathetic mentality..........Do u want it to get seperate?thts one of the reasons 90s problem was born.



> Because Karachi is my city and home.


U dont own it........ Its a part of sindh where u people came and were given refugee......just like punjabi refugees in punjab and so on.......



> I have to applaud the Karachiites though, after facing an exterminations they still remain loyal to Pakistan and have made the most contributions to Pakistan.



Nothin big,fancy or worth mentioning....... its not ur "ahsaan" on Pakistan........... Its ur duty......... 



> Could have been like the Bengalis and Balochis.


\

Again tht BS...........We know how bengalis were played by a indian proxy........... and Baluch are still patriots ...... problems rise just due to poverty and lack of govt incentives...............unlike muhajirs in karachi who enjoy every facility available in the country.........and yet are ungrateful.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khalids

This is about security forces, therefore, no one will comment on it. We are dead souls.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> This kid was begging for his laugh and the ranger shot him, the rest just looked on, they seemed pretty content with it. This is inhumane. These soldiers should be given the death penalty and Kiyani should publicly apologize for this cold blooded killing.
> 
> Video: Ú©Ù&#8222;Ø§Ù&#8230; | Rangers Brutally Killed Boy in Karachi ~ Live Video


 
1st of all this 1 soldier who shot him without the others even knowing his intentions.
2nd)Rangers is a paramilitary force similiar to police and is under the ministry of interior and not army or the chief of army staff gen kiyani!!! so why should he apologize??
3rd)It has been posted before.


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> No its people like mullana maududi and MQM lovers.Pak Army is evil ...funny it had a muhajir COAS for 9 years aswell as DG ISI an several generals.....



Funny they slaughtered over thousands of urdu speakers



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Pathetic mentality..........Do u want it to get seperate?thts one of the reasons 90s problem was born.



Kinda weird Urdu speakers would want to break up Pakistan since they were the ones who actually came to Pakistan leaving their wealth, family behind. Not to mention they had to face pogroms and riots which killed over millions. Haha you think 90s was because we wanted a separate nation? What are you high on kid? Jinnahpur was a false conspiracy started by Nawaz's govt and army. 



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> U dont own it........ Its a part of sindh where u people came and were given refugee......just like punjabi refugees in punjab and so on.......



We were actually invited and had to face massive difficulties, its not easy living in refugee camps. We were also told that we would be better off if we came to Pakistan. Didn't know better off meant discrimination and extermination. 




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nothin big,fancy or worth mentioning....... its not ur "ahsaan" on Pakistan........... Its ur duty.........


No one's saying Karachiites are doing a favour to the rest of Pakistan for sticking here but would be interesting to see how Pakistan would function without it's financial center. 
\


Pakistani Nationalist said:


> unlike muhajirs in karachi who enjoy every facility available in the country.........and yet are ungrateful.



How do you think we enjoy these? We actually made things happen, we worked our a$$es off. We had nothing when we came to Pakistan, only thing was that we were educated. We weren't feudals or anything or get special attention from the govt. We started from refugee camps. You can call us the Jews of America or something but it was hard work that is the reason. 

No one's being ungrateful. Even after being discriminated since 1947 we continue to sing the Qaumi Tarana. You know how it feels to be called a "Hindu ki nasal" or a "Hindustani" in your own home or the place you though was home? Worse is it's your own countrymen that you thought were your brothers. You know how it feels to go in the newspaper and see job ads that say "No Urdu Speakers allowed"? Do you know how it feels when your whole family is killed right in front of you by the people that you thought are here to protect you? Anyways I know what happens in those living room discussions in lots of families. I know the hate you guys are thought so can't blame you.

And its true we aren't patriots. Thats why we came to Pakistan leaving everything behind, we faced the deaths of millions. Thats not patriotic enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Respect4Respect01

this is sad, R.I.P

now where is kiyani?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Respect4Respect01

fu ck this war on terror, our country has been destroyed.

SCREW U PEICE OF SHI T AMERICA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## salvage

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Before getting personal u should use tht upper portion of ur head.
> 
> He shot poor innocent boys who shot at him n his troops......... not once but thrice........... And the weapons recovered frm them didnt fall frm the sky...................so cut out ur pathetic blame filled posts in every other thread.......


 
he is a fan of the greatest blunder altaf in the history of sub-continent

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Respect4Respect01

"Rangers shot and killed a man at the Benazir Park while police arrest the Rangers personnel.



The incident took place at 2pm on Wednesday at the Benazir Bhutto Park in the Boat Basin area of Karachi. Dunya News received the footage of the incident in which it is evident that a citizen is being fired upon by the Rangers. The footage also shows that the man is trying to explain something to the ranger.


On the other hand, Rangers claim that three people were looting the people in the Benazir Bhutto Park. The Rangers arrived at the scene and while resisting arrest, one got killed. According to the police, the five Rangers involved have been arrested.


Family of the deceased along with the body, have been protesting outside the Chief Minister&#8217;s house. After a case was against the Rangers personnel and were arrested, the protestors ended their protest.


*Interior Minister Rehman Malik ordered an investigation in the Rangers killing incident. Malik said that the ranger who fired the shots would be punished for his action and justice would be served. He also said that action would be taken against the personnel responsible.
*

Malik also ordered a judicial inquiry. He said that the firing by the Rangers personnel was wrong and said that the murder was unlawful.
MQM spokesman Wasay Jalil condemned the incident and demanded the government should probe into the matter. He demanded that the government should bring the people involved to justice.


Director General Rangers Major General Ijaz Chaudhry told Dunya News that personnel involved have been arrested. He said that an investigation has been ordered and strict action would be taken against them.


Police Station Head Officer Boat Basin has been suspended following the killing of a man by the Rangers. "


----------



## Karachiite

Nothing is going to be done about this. Bauhaut sar pey chara lia hai in logon ko. These people now think they are above the law. Just like the thousands of other cases like this, this will be buried.

R.I.P to the young boy that was killed by these animals.


----------



## Leader

Disgusting indeed... after Kharotabad massacre why didnot you guys see this coming ? they got orders to shot anyone and now the institution will protect this murderer...

shame on all of you who support killing !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My father also shot a few of those innocent civilians........ who attacked him with TT pistols n ak-47s........ n had a cricket bag full of weapons n ammo on them..


 
was there any inquire conducted on it, either by army or judiciary(formality to mention) ??


----------



## Leader

Karachiite said:


> Nothing is going to be done about this. Bauhaut sar pey chara lia hai in logon ko. These people now think they are above the law. Just like the thousands of other cases like this, this will be buried.
> 
> R.I.P to the young boy that was killed by these animals.


 
do they think now they are above law? its just our times that we are seening this.... our parents and their grandparents have seen this....not to mention what !


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well in that sense media is playing a role here and hopefully it would put pressure on them to make sure idiotic, un-necessary and totally senseless things like this would never re-occur.

there are actual problem areas in Karachi ---habitual ones --- where these Rangers should be active.....shooting point blank like that is vicious and not becoming of a law/security enforcement individual paid by the state. I think the video is sufficient as far as evidence is concerned and i would look forward to seeing charges being filed against them.

family should also be compensated......these Rangers have pretty stressful jobs, but then again given the security environment some people with all this burden may be sometimes on edge. Doesn't make it excusable, however. 


most regrettable incident which hopefully would not be repeated EVER again. . . .


----------



## khurasaan1

aks18 said:


> WTF is going on in our country  do we need talibans now we already have them in military uniforms


 
Thats what the US trained our rangers to kill our own pplz like that and paid $$$ to our military too for this pupose......


----------



## Karachiite

His name was Sarfaraz Shah and was of 25 years of age. He probably had a family to look after, old parents to support.


----------



## anathema

RIP ....brutal...but on the other hand , you all will realize this is the stuff that happens in kashmir !! If people are armed/making trouble (as alleged in this case) then there should be no mercy shown ...i dont want to derail this ..sorry for the offtopic...


----------



## Karachiite

Respect4Respect01 said:


> fu ck this war on terror, our country has been destroyed.
> 
> SCREW U PEICE OF SHI T AMERICA



It wasnt an American that killed this unarmed innocent man. It was another Pakistani Ranger. It wasn't America that trained this Ranger, it wasn't America that told this ranger to kill him. 

Please get this Anti American hate out of your mind.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

guy didnt even have a handkerchief in his hand.....!!

and it was broad daylight!


----------



## blood

meanwhile on other thread's pakistani's keep screaming and shouting that isreali and indian force's keep killing innocent children in kashmir and palestine , can you please explain this now , RIP TO THE DEAD BOY , like you i wouldn't go ahead and make some immature statement's, you can't blame the entire army for this , it is just one immature soldier who lost his cool and commited this act , he should be punished for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

khurasaan1 said:


> Thats what the US trained our rangers to kill our own pplz like that and paid $$$ to our military too for this pupose......


 
ridiculous.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

These rangers should be given an standing ovation and salutes. They killed an unarmed boy who was pleading for his life. Meanwhile these same people piss in their pants when a Raymond Davis appears. Wow I salute these na mard men.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blood

Karachiite said:


> His name was Sarfaraz Shah and was of 25 years of age. He probably had a family to look after, old parents to support.


 
sad to hear, is any compensation being paid to his family?


----------



## Roybot

Man dies in point-blank shooting by Rangers | Newspaper | DAWN.COM



> _*KARACHI: A young man was gunned down by Rangers on Wednesday evening in an alleged encounter that appeared to be killing from firing at point-blank range in a footage released hours after the incident.*_
> 
> A spokesman for the Sindh Rangers said the 25-year-old Sarfaraz Shah was killed after an encounter with Rangers personnel deployed outside the Benazir Shaheed Park in the citys Boat Basin area after he was caught red-handed while snatching cash and valuables from visitors.
> 
> *A man approached the Rangers personnel deputed outside Benazir Shaheed Park with a complaint against a young bandit inside the park, said the spokesman for the Sindh Rangers. The Rangers officials went inside the park and spotted the youngster who fired at them. The return fire from the Rangers killed the bandit.*
> 
> *The Sindh Rangers spokesman, however, did not give any details about arms and valuables recovered from the alleged bandit.*
> 
> But, hours after the incident, family members, neighbours and relatives demonstrated outside the Chief Ministers House carrying the body of Sarfaraz. They accused the Rangers of faking the encounter and called for registration of an FIR against the officials involved in the firing.
> 
> Their allegation appeared to be correct when footages aired on news channels showed the unarmed youngster had been shot from a very close range by one of six Rangers personnel gathered around him. *The footages showed Sarfaraz, younger brother of a local journalist, pleading for mercy.*
> 
> After the video footages broadcast by the news channels, the Sindh Rangers spokesman said an inquiry had been ordered.



I doubt that the brother of a journalist will be a bandit. Sad incident, however surely such incidents aren't unheard of in the sub continent. RIP. Hope he gets justice.


----------



## Karachiite

blood said:


> sad to hear, is any compensation being paid to his family?


 
Yes the compensation is a big fat NOTHING. Nothing better then a big old slap from the government. Meanwhile the animal that killed the innocent man will be freed, given a salute and will most likely repeat his crime.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Karachiite said:


> It wasnt an American that killed this unarmed innocent man. It was another Pakistani Ranger. It wasn't America that trained this Ranger, it wasn't America that told this ranger to kill him.
> 
> Please get this Anti American hate out of your mind.


 
if they havent started the fking war, this wouldnt be happening

n get ur anti Pakistani army sh it out of ur mind too


----------



## Karachiite

Respect4Respect01 said:


> if they havent started the fking war, this wouldnt be happening
> 
> n get ur anti Pakistani army sh it out of ur mind too


 
I dont know what this has to do with WOT but ok.

I'll get my Anti Pakistani army mindset out when Pak Army fix themselves up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dazzler

this tone is not needed, bad things are happening throughout the country but i feel sorry for the attitude shown by few members here for last few days. We tend to loose hope every now and again when this is the time to regroup and stand together. Incidents like these have been happening for a while now and i being a karachi citizen, have witnessed one with my own eyes. As long as Justice is forbidden in beloved land, expect this and other disasters to occur again, but do not loose hope.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

^Loosing hope in those who shoot pleading civilians at close range is justified.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Karachiite said:


> I dont know what this has to do with WOT but ok.
> 
> I'll get my Anti Pakistani army mindset out when Pak Army fix themselves up.


 
oh yea? then good luck with that


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Karachiite said:


> I dont know what this has to do with WOT but ok.
> 
> I'll get my Anti Pakistani army mindset out when Pak Army fix themselves up.


 
n WoT has to do something with this, no all Pakistanis are considered terrorists. thats they reason they kill people


----------



## razgriz19

no offence to any one but, IF he reeally did rob or tried to rob someone then justice was served! brutaly but it was a right thing to do!
i kno a person who was shot dead by these thugs for not giving hhis cellphone!!!!!!!

ONLY IF he was really a criminal then i dont think anyone should feel bad about it...

i kno poverty makes people do things that they usuallyy would never do it, but criminal activity is not a way to go!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karachiite said:


> Congrats hope your daddy feels like a big man now after destroying families. Just like how these rangers felt big by killing an unarmed boy. These people probably felt mighty and strong when they killed thousands of innocent Bengalis as well. When a few drones kills some terrorists its crimes against humanity when kids are being killed off by the government agencies then its justice.



bhai, did you read what he wrote? Those peaceful guys were strapped with automatic weapons.


in this case however yes - the VICTIM is clearly unarmed and he is not holding any kind of explosive chord or anything like that. And if he was holding an explosive chord, all those officers who are needlessly surrounding him like that would have been toast. 

That said -- watch the video closely over and over. When the victim stumbles back, he does some kind of a movement with his hand. It looked almost like he's cocking a pistol. Watch it. The ranger probably freaked out. That's the only thing I can come up with. I dont know if there was some kind of physical struggle going on before the video clip begins; regardless -- and it goes without saying -- this was an un-necessary loss of life and the professionalism of these particular rangers could be questioned.


with that said, no need to villify entire bodies of security or law enforcement personnels that isnt productive or helpful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dance

*Man dies in point-blank shooting by Rangers​*
KARACHI: A young man was gunned down by Rangers on Wednesday evening in an alleged &#8216;encounter&#8217; that appeared to be killing from firing at point-blank range in a footage released hours after the incident.

A spokesman for the Sindh Rangers said the 25-year-old Sarfaraz Shah was killed after an encounter with Rangers personnel deployed outside the Benazir Shaheed Park in the city&#8217;s Boat Basin area after he was &#8216;caught red-handed&#8217; while snatching cash and valuables from visitors.

&#8220;A man approached the Rangers personnel deputed outside Benazir Shaheed Park with a complaint against a young bandit inside the park,&#8221; said the spokesman for the Sindh Rangers. &#8220;The Rangers officials went inside the park and spotted the youngster who fired at them. The return fire from the Rangers killed the bandit.&#8221;

The Sindh Rangers spokesman, however, did not give any details about arms and valuables recovered from the alleged bandit.

But, hours after the incident, family members, neighbours and relatives demonstrated outside the Chief Minister&#8217;s House carrying the body of Sarfaraz. They accused the Rangers of faking the encounter and called for registration of an FIR against the officials involved in the firing.

Their allegation appeared to be correct when footages aired on news channels showed the unarmed youngster had been shot from a very close range by one of six Rangers personnel gathered around him. The footages showed Sarfaraz, younger brother of a local journalist, pleading for mercy.

After the video footages broadcast by the news channels, the Sindh Rangers spokesman said an inquiry had been ordered

Man dies in point-blank shooting by Rangers | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Slides




----------



## Slides

This is premeditated murder, not justice.


----------



## EagleEyes

WTF is going on!!


----------



## Adios Amigo

WebMaster said:


> WTF is going on!!



Barbarism .....all around!


----------



## Rao Sahab

rangers should be arrested if they does wrong


----------



## AstanoshKhan

Uniformed Criminals...


----------



## roadrunner

razgriz19 said:


> no offence to any one but, IF he reeally did rob or tried to rob someone then justice was served! brutaly but it was a right thing to do!
> i kno a person who was shot dead by these thugs for not giving hhis cellphone!!!!!!!
> 
> ONLY IF he was really a criminal then i dont think anyone should feel bad about it...
> 
> i kno poverty makes people do things that they usuallyy would never do it, but criminal activity is not a way to go!


 
extrajudicial killings. they're always bad. soldiers cannot be the jury, judge, and executioner. Thats what courts are for. he might get off free but until he's convicted he's done no crime. 

soldiers/police are not supposed to shoot at unarmed civilians even if they were shot at previously (which is not known).


----------



## roadrunner

blood said:


> meanwhile on other thread's pakistani's keep screaming and shouting that isreali and indian force's keep killing innocent children in kashmir and palestine , can you please explain this now , RIP TO THE DEAD BOY , like you i wouldn't go ahead and make some immature statement's, you can't blame the entire army for this , it is just one immature soldier who lost his cool and commited this act , he should be punished for this.


 
India does this a lot in Kashmir. That itself is a huge abuse of human rights.


----------



## Jazzbot

if he was a dacoite still he was caught, and when he was shot dead, he wasn't carrying any weapon, so he could have easily be held and brought to justice. These responsible rangers should be brought in front of shooting squad and banged to death in same manner..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

they should certainly make an example of this.


----------



## Pioneerfirst

No doubt Karachi has become home of crime,Police and Ranger are blammed for this lawlessness.
But the criminals with political affiliation are too a reality.This incident shows the stress in our law enforcement agencies.Courts have hardly charged any captured criminals and ranger are fed up.
This killing goes to rangers but our cruel political parties are indirectly responsible of this too.


----------



## hembo

OMG!! My gut wrenched when I saw the video. The boy was completely unarmed and was begging for his life. He wa shot point blank, in broad daylight, infront of public glare. Most condemnable!!

Even if he had done some petty crimes, no one deserves to die like that. Hope his family gets justice.

People who are justifying this incident, are plain morons!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pioneerfirst

I am affraid,now criminal will get more boast as rangers are on back foot now.The little peace in Karachi was due to rangers.
Police is already politicized by MQM and PPP.Ishrat Ibbad and Zulfiqar Mirza have destroyed the Police.


----------



## EagleEyes

I want all these rangers guys behind the bars. Set an example!

This looks all planned, and must have some money involved. No one has the guts to fire in front of the camera.


----------



## 53fd

Pathetic, despicable.


----------



## khurasaan1

Look at this movie clearly showing the facts and figures and why he got shot by the rangers at his hand only ....and the rangers realli did the right thing cuz our COURTS cant do justice nomore....








from the movie it showz that he admitted the burgulary crime " saying I was Mujboor to do that"

so the rangerz did the right thing shot at his hand....gave him the punishment....right away .....cuz in the court he would have got away through bribery...anywayz...
I appreciate the Rangerz action ...Alhamdolillah....Rangerz followed the Islamic law...Masha-Allah....After this incident nobody gonna mess with the Islamic Laws the Laws of Allah SBWT....Insha-Allah......

I guess the US trainers gave excellent training to our Rangers and other forces...to do justice right away ...and the $$$ by US is working excellently ....Masha-Allah.....great job is done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

^^dont be silly. It's not Islamic to go round shooting unarmed people and not letting a neutral jury decide on guilt and type of punishment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Splurgenxs

@khurasaan1

ur Finished...no one can help u now. Uve lost ur Morality RIP to ur soul

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EagleEyes

khurasaan1 said:


> Look at this movie clearly showing the facts and figures and why he got shot by the rangers at his hand only ....and the rangers realli did the right thing cuz our COURTS cant do justice nomore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the movie it showz that he admitted the burgulary crime " saying I was Mujboor to do that"
> 
> so the rangerz did the right thing shot at his hand....gave him the punishment....right away .....cuz in the court he would have got away through bribery...anywayz...
> I appreciate the Rangerz action ...Alhamdolillah....Rangerz followed the Islamic law...Masha-Allah....After this incident nobody gonna mess with the Islamic Laws the Laws of Allah SBWT....Insha-Allah......
> 
> I guess the US trainers gave excellent training to our Rangers and other forces...to do justice right away ...and the $$$ by US is working excellently ....Masha-Allah.....great job is done


 
You are a sick man. Stop mixing Islam with this act. People like you degrade the name of Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## forcetrip

Happens everywhere in the world. Pretty stupid to give it a religious anything.

P.S The cops smashed this guys phone before he took the mem card out and put it in his mouth.


----------



## pakdefender

Karachi has law and order issues , the MQM runs the place like a fiefdom , they have divided Karachi in sectors and each sector has a sector commander. These sector commanders are 18-20 year old chokras that stop vehicles , ask them why they are there and should the driver not co-operate they rob them or even kill them. They also shoot at ranger patrols , there is a lot of that the rangers have to deal with in Karachi

Obviously what is shown in the video is graphic and if this boy was killed like this then there has to be an enquiry and also this sector commander business and no-go areas have to be eliminated from Karachi.

From the video it seems like he was shot in the leg he , they could have shot him in the head if they wanted him dead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Xeric said:


> Ok now no need to bring in the military into this. This only shows ones poor knowledge about the affairs. Rangers is a paramilitary force, at the best, similar to Police, similar training, same level of discipline and almost same dealings, only that they have the Officer lot from the army, though they do intake/enroll junior officers directly. So let;s not equate them with the 'military', Rangers comes under MoI, not MoD.


 
Ok now a big FU to Pakistan's army officers who were part of this.... because Rangers have the Officer lot from the army...

Seriously this made me sick... Its a shame by God that an armed Ranger is killing an unarmed man in broad daylight becoming judge, jury and executioner in public... Now the balance of justice would require that the entire group of Rangers who were present on this occassion be arrested and executed in public for this crime... but hey is nt that a joke... the army is above the law in our country... and the very reason why the elite of our armed forces are resisting the call to change in our country by not initiating the changes that people are demanding from them, is because in these changes the armed forces shall be made accountable and these people do not want to be accountable before anyone...

Shoot me if you see an iota of justice taking place in this case... lanat ho yaar in logon par... 

Rangers, Army or Police is supposed to DEFEND Pakistan... with these incidents it can be clearly seen that they are actually ATTACKING Pakistan... its laws, its values, its people (in this case a criminal who had a toy gun)...

And some wonder why the TTP has support amongst the tribals... heh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pioneerfirst

A little relief

Five Rangers officials held over extra judicial killing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

WebMaster said:


> You are a sick man. Stop mixing Islam with this act. People like you degrade the name of Islam.


 
Well said WebMaster... I find his comments in particular to be the most disgusting comments on this thread...


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Respect4Respect01 said:


> this is sad, R.I.P
> 
> now where is kiyani?


 
licking the boots of some dirty ol American General

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> I dont know what kind of society we live in? A messed up country where some fed us that we live in a ''Madina-e-sani'' and these rangers are a part of some ''Holy'' army,I say Bullshit.A reform is needed more than ever or we all will suffer,Let alone our coming generations.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever heard of something called ''Extra judiciary killings?''


 
Been saying this for quite some time to brainless Zaid Hamid followers... Most certainly Pakistan Army are "our boys" and we are ready to stand behind them in thick and thin... BUT "our boys" dont dictate whats right and wrong... If you want to bring Islam into the mix then despite the fact that younger generation of our officers are devoted Muslims, the Pak Army due to the idiots in the lead at present, continues to project a very secularist color to the world... Its all about accountability... The Army inshaAllah has to be made accountable so disasters such as Musharaf, Kiyani and these incidents do not take place...


----------



## pakdefender

Karachi has a history if violence , law enforcement personnel have been targeted many time from roof tops and in plain sight also so there can be unfortunate incidents like this one from the law enforcement side also but there will be enquiry into this which cannot be said about acts terrorists and other scum directed at law enforcement personal

Some people just find excuses to blame the army, may be they failed the ISSB and never got selected for the forces and have pent up frustrations that they vent out against the army.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

pakdefender said:


> Karachi has a history if violence , law enforcement personnel have been targeted many time from roof tops and in plain sight also so there can be unfortunate incidents like this one from the law enforcement side also but there will be enquiry into this which cannot be said about acts terrorists and other scum directed at law enforcement personal
> 
> Some people just find excuses to blame the army, may be they failed the ISSB and never got selected for the forces and have pent up frustrations that they vent out against the army.



Dude their criticism is acceptable until they see some justice happening...


----------



## S.M.R

did anybody notice that what the first person, who says "moo ooper karo', is holding in his hands. It seems a pistol.


----------



## roadrunner

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Been saying this for quite some time to brainless Zaid Hamid followers... Most certainly Pakistan Army are "our boys" and we are ready to stand behind them in thick and thin... BUT "our boys" dont dictate whats right and wrong... If you want to bring Islam into the mix then despite the fact that younger generation of our officers are devoted Muslims, the Pak Army due to the idiots in the lead at present, continues to project a very secularist color to the world... Its all about accountability... The Army inshaAllah has to be made accountable so disasters such as Musharaf, Kiyani and these incidents do not take place...


 
you would be more credible if your agenda wasnt so obvious. 

severe punishments are needed. but a wider investigation is also needed. Creating what you'd like to see in Pakistan won't change anything. just add accountability and the problem is solved. no need to be religious or secular. accountability solves all these things.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

What kind of armed forces are these ? what is the use of these rangers , they are a useless bunch of no good paramilitary deployoed all over karachi , these f*cks except for maintaining law and order are into all kind of businesses , they are occupying footbal stadiums , water board bulding , parts of govt school and college premises , local govt land ... since they know they are useless bunch and cant do much they are now getting into restaurant , bakeries , supermarkets etc and other businesses. 
All those who are shocked at this please dont be this has been widely practised since these moronic armed force have presence in karachi , its the first time they are caught on camera , May the deceased rest in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My father also shot a few of those innocent civilians........ who attacked him with TT pistols n ak-47s........ n had a cricket bag full of weapons n ammo on them.
> 
> 
> On topic...... if true..... may he RIP.


 
We are used to of looking those 'innocents' in our daily life in Karachi. They shot people for a simple resistance.


----------



## pakdefender

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Dude their criticism is acceptable until they see some justice happening...


 
Victims of atrocities of terrorist scum and gang violence such as what goes on in Karachi also need justice and we are not seeing that happen. No terrorist has been convicted by the courts and the organized violence in Karachi still goes on unabated with the courts doing nothing about it.

Some people just like throwing crap at the army because of their own frustrations. 

People from every day life can join the armed forces and become something but those who fail to do so end up talking crap about the institution.
 
Having any sort of argument with any army-hater is a useless exercise since there is no cure for the frustrations and hangs ups that these people have against the army 

Now go you can rant something more against the army , I&#8217;ll ignore


----------



## Last Hope

*Never trust the Media.*

Only the news of his death and Rangers involved is true, rest maybe fake, like usual. They will soon come apoligising.
*
1) Why would someone shoot an unarmed person?*
Like Pakistani Nationalist said, he shot thrice at rangers.
He also had an charge on his head for dacoit.
So, Ranger may have probably come to arrest him, he would have shot back so they shot him or something.

*2) For a few personnel, donnot abuse the whole Military.*
Even we, citizens, have got murderers and target killers.
Should we all Pakistanis be abused? 

*3) May he RIP.*
And the Rangers involved be punished, even though if he was a criminal, court case should have been done.


*And please stop fighting between yourself!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujraparty

really sad ....
this wasnt suppose to happn.. that was really unexpected ... its just 1 trigger happy ranger( the guy at 0.08 sec pointing gun at kids face).... other rangers were shocked ... you cansee that in the video ...harshest punishment for the guilty..

hospiltal phuchade yaar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

If he really commit robbery:

Who is responsible?
The government.

Unemployment + Inflation + no social welfare system = increase in crime.

What about robbery committed by politicians?

What about the real people who are behind this lawlessness? No one to punish them?!

When will we see the politicians killed in the same way as this young man was killed (who was a victim of the greed of the politicians) for their robbery from the houses of all the Pakistanis?

What i mean by greed of the politicians is they are busy in increasing the value of their accounts at the expense of who? At the expense of the people; the young, the old, the male, the female.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

*KARACHI: Authorities are investigating a video that appears to show paramilitary forces shooting to death an unarmed young man in Karachi, officials said Thursday.*

The video aired repeatedly on TV.

*A spokesman for the paramilitary Rangers claimed its forces detained 25-year-old Sarfaraz Shah because he was attempting to rob people in a park in Karachi on Wednesday. He said a gun was recovered from Shah and he was shot because he was reaching for a Ranger&#8217;s rifle.*

Shah&#8217;s brother, Salik, a local crime reporter, denied his brother was a robber and accused the Rangers of shooting an innocent person.

&#8221;It seems to be a case of routine high-handedness of the Rangers,&#8221; Salik Shah said. &#8221;They misuse their powers by shooting on sight.&#8221;

The video aired on local television shows a man in civilian clothes holding Sarfaraz Shah by his hair and kicking him toward a group of five Rangers. One Ranger points his rifle at Shah&#8217;s neck as he appears to plead with them. As Shah moves toward a Ranger with his arms outstretched, he is shot and falls to the ground.

The Rangers&#8217; spokesman said he was shot in the leg and eventually died.

*Both the Rangers and the police said Thursday that they will investigate the incident*


----------



## roadrunner

Last Hope said:


> So, Ranger may have probably come to arrest him, he would have shot back so they shot him or something.


 
this didnt occur. he was clearly unarmed. evidence is in the video. 

it was murder, it occurs. the important thing is to make sure those responsible are punished severely. they were all involved in my opinion.


----------



## roadrunner

Last Hope said:


> *A spokesman for the paramilitary Rangers claimed its forces detained 25-year-old Sarfaraz Shah because he was attempting to rob people in a park in Karachi on Wednesday. He said a gun was recovered from Shah and he was shot because he was reaching for a Ranger&#8217;s rifle.*


 
oh dear. this excuse won't work. "reaching for a gun". he was unarmed. admit + charge.


----------



## Last Hope

roadrunner said:


> this didnt occur. he was clearly unarmed. evidence is in the video.
> 
> it was murder, it occurs. the important thing is to make sure those responsible are punished severely. they were all involved in my opinion.


 
First they must investigate why the hell did they kill him.

Then move towards court or what ever they wanna do.


----------



## pakdefender

Last Hope said:


> *KARACHI: Authorities are investigating a video that appears to show paramilitary forces shooting to death an unarmed young man in Karachi, officials said Thursday.*
> 
> The video aired repeatedly on TV.
> 
> *A spokesman for the paramilitary Rangers claimed its forces detained 25-year-old Sarfaraz Shah because he was attempting to rob people in a park in Karachi on Wednesday. He said a gun was recovered from Shah and he was shot because he was reaching for a Ranger&#8217;s rifle.*
> 
> Shah&#8217;s brother, Salik, a local crime reporter, denied his brother was a robber and accused the Rangers of shooting an innocent person.
> 
> &#8221;It seems to be a case of routine high-handedness of the Rangers,&#8221; Salik Shah said. &#8221;They misuse their powers by shooting on sight.&#8221;
> 
> The video aired on local television shows a man in civilian clothes holding Sarfaraz Shah by his hair and kicking him toward a group of five Rangers. One Ranger points his rifle at Shah&#8217;s neck as he appears to plead with them. As Shah moves toward a Ranger with his arms outstretched, he is shot and falls to the ground.
> 
> The Rangers&#8217; spokesman said he was shot in the leg and eventually died.
> 
> *Both the Rangers and the police said Thursday that they will investigate the incident*


 
That&#8217;s plausible that he was reaching out for the rifle of one of the rangers, if you look at the video again after the 8th second there is a break in continuity of the video and then there seems to be scramble after which the shot is fired never the less the incident needs to be investigated


----------



## Windjammer

Shocking as it is, there seems more to this killing than meets the eye.

Why were the TV cameras there and then would the Rangers be so thoughtless to carry out the killings in full glare of the cameras. !! ??


----------



## S.M.R

mirage 5000 said:


> some one remember these guys? whats the status of there case?lol at pakistani law.


 
Investigations done by Intelligence agencies and it was proved that both the brothers were dacoits and killed the person there. Kamran Shahid has had a program on that few days back.


----------



## roadrunner

the facts are. they had rangers on their shirts. if they're identified as genuine rangers, there's not much that can be done to excuse it. he wasn't a threat. the only reason he was reaching for the rifle was because he felt threatened. 

sometimes law enforcement go into lunatic mode when they're team is fired at (see nforce's clip). this might have been one of those cases. it is still a case that demands high punishment and a wider investigation of all paramilitary activities.


----------



## S.M.R

Windjammer said:


> Shocking as it is, there seems more to this killing than meets the eye.
> 
> Why were the TV cameras there and then would the Rangers be so thoughtless to carry out the killings in full glare of the cameras. !! ??


 
He was caught in Benazir Park. Its a public place, and people visiting there might have cameras.


----------



## alphamale

innocentboy said:


> He was caught in Benazir Park. Its a public place, and people visiting there might have cameras.


 
if it wasn't media then why didn't rangers snatched the camera??????? or they are just fearless that nothing will happen to them


----------



## Windjammer

innocentboy said:


> He was caught in Benazir Park. Its a public place, and people visiting there might have cameras.


 
The footage looks more professional than a handy cam job. It's obvious after being arrested, he was made to face the camera. Seemingly he was shot in the arm, did that cause his death.


----------



## roadrunner

Windjammer said:


> The footage looks more professional than a handy cam job. It's obvious after being arrested, he was made to face the camera. Seemingly he was shot in the arm, did that cause his death.


 the problem i think might have been that noone bothered to call an ambulance after the arm/leg hit. just maybe.


----------



## forcetrip

roadrunner said:


> the problem i think might have been that noone bothered to call an ambulance after the arm/leg hit. just maybe.


 
He was hit with a high powered round which the bleeding suggests hit a main artery. It was over in minutes.


----------



## Leader

Windjammer said:


> Shocking as it is, there seems more to this killing than meets the eye.
> 
> Why were the TV cameras there and then would the Rangers be so thoughtless to carry out the killings in full glare of the cameras. !! ??


 
so mysterious isnot it, it seems some one in rangers uniform killed the chap...surely someone planned to defame rangers aka army 

---------- Post added at 03:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------




WebMaster said:


> You are a sick man. Stop mixing Islam with this act. People like you degrade the name of Islam.


 
can you ban that guy forever?


----------



## Mujraparty

Windjammer said:


> The footage looks more professional than a handy cam job. It's obvious after being arrested, he was made to face the camera. Seemingly he was *shot in the arm*, did that cause his death.




2 shot's fired ...not sure about them arm.. but 1 hit the leg ...
gory may it seem check out 0.20-0.21 blood gushing from his left leg...
life could have been saved....


----------



## Leader

he was probably not attended after being shot twice, just to save their uniforms and truck !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S.M.R

alphamale said:


> if it wasn't media then why didn't rangers snatched the camera??????? or they are just fearless that nothing will happen to them


 
Even if they had snatched the camera, that doesnt justify their act. Whatever they have done keeping in mind that they are doing the 'right' thing otherwise they wouldnt have done it.


----------



## Varad

RIP young man. Proper investigation should be done in the case.


----------



## S.M.R

Windjammer said:


> The footage looks more professional than a handy cam job. It's obvious after being arrested, he was made to face the camera. Seemingly he was shot in the arm, did that cause his death.


 
yes, bleeding seems to be the cause of death. but i think he was shot in leg, the bullet passed through his finger.


----------



## Black Widow

khurasaan1 said:


> Look at this movie clearly showing the facts and figures and why he got shot by the rangers at his hand only ....and the rangers realli did the right thing cuz our COURTS cant do justice nomore....
> 
> from the movie it showz that he admitted the burgulary crime " saying I was Mujboor to do that"
> 
> so the rangerz did the right thing shot at his hand....gave him the punishment....right away .....cuz in the court he would have got away through bribery...anywayz...
> I appreciate the Rangerz action ...Alhamdolillah....Rangerz followed the Islamic law...Masha-Allah....After this incident nobody gonna mess with the Islamic Laws the Laws of Allah SBWT....Insha-Allah......
> 
> I guess the US trainers gave excellent training to our Rangers and other forces...to do justice right away ...and the $$$ by US is working excellently ....Masha-Allah.....great job is done


 
And Who is Ranger to deliver justice??? There is something called Judiciary in Civil society... I think the Executioners were fool, They executed him in broad daylight, infront of camera.. 

Don't you feel that the talibans can use this video to encourage anti pakistan voice? I don't know Islam, But Isn't Islam gives the execution right to some specific person??? Does all Muslim allow to execute (Execute as per sharia law). If it is yes, then it will lead to anarchy...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

R.I.P

First of All we must not generalize one person's (or a few people) fault as an entire institutions fault (although every person is representing the institution but still..) 

Secondly, one should understand the kind of pressure these Rangers people are in (anyone can approach them and blow himself up - they are in direct line of fire - though clearly this wasn't the case this time). Keeping all this in mind, we must not forget that Rangers is there doing *the job of Police* (if it wasn't for the stupidity of Police) rangers wouldn't have been in the city in the first place(they are not trained to do this kind of stuff). But above all, I condemn the killing of innocents (in Karachi and Quetta) the authorities must take action against the rotten ones and clean the institution of all these rats.


----------



## Stealth

Case case case... Investigation... Investigation.. Investigation... 

FOR GOD SAKE HANG THEM ALL THESE MILITARY ARMY SECURITY AND GOVT Officials... KAM TAK CASE CASE INVESTIGATION he kartay rahoogay akiar kab tak 60 saal hoagey hain aur kitne INVESTIGATION karni hey
....


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Sad. In all fairness to the other Rangers on the scene , they reeled away in shock when the one thug in uniform used his gun to execute this civilian. This is what happens when you get military or para military forces to do the work of police. These guys already suffer from PTSD in their engagement with hostile forces. To make them conduct policing operations is just too dangerous

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kinetic

Shocking!!!! That is really inhuman. That guy fired from the rifle seems not knew the poor guy, shoot for nothing!


----------



## Leader

Nagraj said:


> You got it genius..
> he was paid by raw/CIA/Mossad..
> it was all set up...


 
read again big brain !!


----------



## marcos98

WebMaster said:


> WTF is going on!!


OMG.....
barbaric ba$tards

hurting an unarmed guy, even in presence of media personal...

horrific....


----------



## razgriz19

AstanoshKhan said:


> Uniformed Criminals...


 
u wouldn't say that if one of ur family members were hurt or killed by these thugs!
they kill people for cell phones!! what rangers did was the right thing to do! (maybe with the wrong guy, if it was a killer, it would've been better)

BUT NOW ANYONE WOULD THINK TWICE BEFORE BREAKING THE LAW OR COMMITTING ANY VIOLENCE ACT!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nagraj

razgriz19 said:


> u wouldn't say that if one of ur family members were hurt or killed by these thugs!
> they kill people for cell phones!! what rangers did was the right thing to do! (maybe with the wrong guy, if it was a killer, it would've been better)
> 
> BUT NOW ANYONE WOULD THINK TWICE BEFORE BREAKING THE LAW OR COMMITTING ANY VIOLENCE ACT!!!


Some of You Guys are truly amazing..
i wish Canada will send u back to karachi now that u feel safe there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

that was bad. hope those rangers will be prosecuted.


----------



## Leader

razgriz19 said:


> u wouldn't say that if one of ur family members were hurt or killed by these thugs!
> they kill people for cell phones!! what rangers did was the right thing to do! (maybe with the wrong guy, if it was a killer, it would've been better)
> 
> BUT NOW ANYONE WOULD THINK TWICE BEFORE BREAKING THE LAW OR COMMITTING ANY VIOLENCE ACT!!!


 
I thought there cannot be two opinions about the killing... yet I see there are not just humans who know english !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Leader said:


> so mysterious isnot it, it seems some one in rangers uniform killed the chap...surely someone planned to defame rangers aka army




Let's for once drop sarcasm on this tragic incident, the question is if the Rangers wanted to deliver punishment, why they did it in full glare of media and public and why they all had their guns drawn as if anticipating trouble, even the senior looking guy who momentarily turned his back, had a gun in his hand.


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

>


 
Very sad RIP!

Btw Pakistani wear Kara? (an iron bracelet), Shias wear it, right?


----------



## roadrunner

razgriz19 said:


> u wouldn't say that if one of ur family members were hurt or killed by these thugs!
> they kill people for cell phones!! what rangers did was the right thing to do! (maybe with the wrong guy, if it was a killer, it would've been better)
> 
> BUT NOW ANYONE WOULD THINK TWICE BEFORE BREAKING THE LAW OR COMMITTING ANY VIOLENCE ACT!!!


 
if you really want to do that, you need to make sure you get the right person. that's what the courts are there for. 

how do you know he was guilty? because a ranger said so?


----------



## Nagraj

Sorry buddy was upset after watching that video.


Leader said:


> I thought there cannot be two opinions about the killing... yet I see there are not just humans who know english !


----------



## roadrunner

Windjammer said:


> Let's for once drop sarcasm on this tragic incident, the question is if the Rangers wanted to deliver punishment, why they did it in full glare of media and public and why they all had their guns drawn as if anticipating trouble, even the senior looking guy who momentarily turned his back, had a gun in his hand.


 
it might have been dumbness. they probably didnt bother to check if anyone was filming them.


----------



## SQ8

roadrunner said:


> if you really want to do that, you need to make sure you get the right person. that's what the courts are there for.
> 
> how do you know he was guilty? because a ranger said so?


 
Its either a false accusation.. or a case of mistaken identity..
Either way.. 
the LAW states that you take him in unless the person resists or attacks you.
Evidence presented till now points to the contrary.
Hundreds of other "encounters" like this happen across the region..


----------



## Leader

Windjammer said:


> Let's for once drop sarcasm on this tragic incident, the question is if the Rangers wanted to deliver punishment, why they did it in full glare of media and public and why they all had their guns drawn as if anticipating trouble, even the senior looking guy who momentarily turned his back, had a gun in his hand.


 
what should have been the response to some idiotic query of yours ? the person who cannot even guess how many shots and were he was shot, deserved more than a sarcastic reply. you are lucky I didnt go beyond to show you your face.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

roadrunner said:


> it might have been dumbness. they probably didnt bother to check if anyone was filming them.


 
I doubt that, as at the start of the footage, the plain clothes guy is making the victim look up into the camera.


----------



## cheekybird

sad news..rip to the boy


----------



## roadrunner

Windjammer said:


> I doubt that, as at the start of the footage, the plain clothes guy is making the victim look up into the camera.


 
so it might have been a fellow who did the right thing and turned his colleagues in? does it matter? 

(perhaps he just didn't notice)


----------



## Windjammer

Leader said:


> what should have been the response to some idiotic query of yours ? the person who cannot even guess how many shots and were he was shot, deserved more than a sarcastic reply. you are lucky I didnt go beyond to show you your face.


 
Suggest you take a cold shower and cool off.


----------



## Nalwa

I see Sindh Rangers being blamed for many extra-judicial killings in Karachi. Are there not many Mohajirs in Sindh Rangers? Surely Karachi and other Mohajir dominated places would be their recruiting areas as well. Why is that they are alleged to be biased against Mohajirs in Karachi? Can somebody throw some light?


----------



## Jango

just saw the footage right now, what the f***, was the ranger man mentally retarded pointing the gun at his face, only the guy who shot him was aggressive towards him and another guy gestured to him to aim the gun away from the face. Then everybody gathered around him and shots were fired. The boy lay screaming on the pavement but the rangers do jack. what did the boy do in the first place???....i dont find any info regarding that in the news.

I come from an army family and dont say these kinda things and have respect for the soldiers. But this guy was an utter nutjob.

And GEO should stop dragging their into other peoples houses right after a death. This should be banned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

even if the boy was a dacoit he did not deserve this. My view is that it was an accidental fire because everybody ganged up on the ranger guy. And does somebody notice that only one guy aimed his G3 at the boy. The others were telling him to lower his weapon and were not being aggressive. But if it was an accidental fire why the hell was the rifle on E, rather than safety??.

and pakistan army a while back also did these killings in swat. when they handed over criminals from swat to police, corruption being rife, the police got bribed and let them go. So the army held all the criminals in the town centre, called the citizens, asked if this guy was innvolved, majority said yes then he would be taken away adn shot.


----------



## Hyde

WTF 

I am forced to start feeling ashamed for being a Pakistani 

This is the limit of "Jahalat" and extremism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

the guy got shot in the heel i think, the blood is just gushing out and in a few seconds it's a blood pool.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Its really a sad incident. 

If the boy was a criminal then he should be arrested, not killed. Second if the rangers caught him red handed and wanted to punish him, they could simply cut one of his hand off (Acc to Islam), but Why killing ?? Involved Rangers must be brought to justice, because they have committed a crime.

Now for *Karachiite*
I live in Karachi too. I know what your party and other political parties use to do in Karachi. you play COUNTER STRIKE in public areas using public residences as shield. All political parties have their sector offices in public areas, who mainly deals in small handy weapons for youth. In case of clash b/w parties, majority of common men die in cross firings. what you people do in Karachi to protect your VOTE BANK, every one is aware of it. Political parties hire such youth, wash their brains and use them for criminal activities. You better *SHUT UP* or I'll explain briefly what *MQM*, *ANP*, JAMIAT & PPP etc etc ..do in Karachi and how daily people die here by what media use to state it *TARGET KILLING*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mirage 5000

thats karachi the jungle of pakistan . i have no hope from justice soon these guys will working at there posts and no action will be taken .as from starting rangers behaving like mafia and never hand over these bastards to police .shamefully every force of pakistan protect there criminals same as mafia . no wonder why pakistan convert to bombistan


----------



## Leader

Windjammer said:


> Suggest you take a cold shower and cool off.


 
yup... thanks... in my country summer has a high temperature, such incidents do raise the heat level of concerned citizens...


----------



## Leader

BN: President Zardari has take notice of the incident.


I hope the murderer is taken down as soon as possible... to ease the pain of the suffering family to some extend...


----------



## AHMED85

Indeed Sad News 
when any one slenderer his self against authorities than this act is full of law less... What the Ranger give message to us. IF he was criminal so as he present his self to make arrest and after arrest the murder... 
As the recent history of Ranger show its bravo to not survive in swimming pool. 
It is the work of intelligence to find out the unconscious peoples and overthrow.... it seem the intelligence work done by Ranger. Even the intelligence does not killing like this so easily as this event occur.... Vary Shame full to be a Pakistani...


----------



## AHMED85

If any one criminal and culprit. So check its history and than make your Justice. If you are in the same position so what you can do. 

An open Message for Authorities 

To fight with crime Not to human Beings... Than you are Bravo.....


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Another day, another video of a killing &#8211; The Express Tribune Blog


----------



## Leader

What can one make out of this incident? A colleague, after witnessing the video, tweeted:

Who will protect us from the protectors?

(piece from the above article)

I have said time and again they are out of control and out of their mind...they are going to kill us like this...

P.S rather they have started killing us...


----------



## Jawad BT

This is a Video made by an Egyptian Singer and this is what he says in his Video. Exactly what we are going through they have already been..Its a world of businessmen and traitors,, anyone can use any means to do what ever they want too..no body will win or loose but there will be only sorrow left.. 

They caught a Mobile Thief and shot him in the Leg and what about the Big Thieves sitting on there Heads running a lawless country when will they do the owner of doing that to them. Only because they have Power, resources, money and Media behind there Back Doesn't mean that they are out of the Law. I want to see a video of that and then have a good chat of democracy and governance..None of our neighboring country would be happy seeing there paid puppets die like this.. But this is what this young Egyptian say when he saw everyone loosing hope..

Yeah , Yeah: 
i am against the government, against&#65279; the thugs and injustice.
i&#65279; am against the ruler and the governance.
aganist the government, and the&#65279; injustice rope is long.
against thgovernment, and i have a 1000 evidence.

they waste your&#65279; blood.. they disband your killing.. they invaded your home.. they targeted your religion.. they restrained your&#65279; voice.. they eat your rights.. they killed your brother.. they&#65279; exhuasted the people.. if you are existed, u are living a bad life.. if you die, who cares..

if you talk,&#65279; you will lose ur life..u will be treated cruelly.... its the bullying law... few of gangs... violent government.
they want to eat us..
the oppressor and the oppressed.. the ruler and the ruled..
for whome i will complain.. who i will blame.
should i blame people who are hit by a shoe without standing&#65279; up for thier rights..
or should i blame the government who has&#65279; a dead heart..

down with the government..
down&#65279; with the law..
down with the rulers..
down with coward..
down&#65279; with the traitor..

down with&#65279; the good guy if his goodness will lead him to dastard..
this is the main point of the song (the song is calling the people to get up and stand up for thier rights..... enough silence, be strong, learn how to say NO....

Yeah!

Against&#65279; the Government

Against the Government

Against the Government, the thugs, and oppression.

Against the Government, Against the Dictator, the Law.

Against the Government, and the rope of injust is long.

Against the Government, and I have a 1000 evidence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

^^
Didn't you guys get your freedom and revolution after Musharraf resigned? Back then you guys were going wild that democracy has returned. So now enjoy the fruits of your democracy. 
The next government that comes in will be public enemy number 1 as well even though you guys voted for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DaRk WaVe

I am seriously ashamed to be a Pakistani, we are one worked up nation, addicted to chaos!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

If he was criminal then he must be arrested and bring into court, but problem comes when criminals are released under media pressure or local political gangs. At one side Karachi people want peace and when Rangers acted then it called inhuman, people itself don't know what they want.

We Pakistani people without any prove starting commenting so after investigation we will know what was the reality. 

Who made video he must be arrested and sentenced.


----------



## OrionHunter

DaRk WaVe said:


> I am seriously ashamed to be a Pakistani, we are one worked up nation, addicted to chaos!


It's sad but there's no need to get hyper. Mistakes do happen. Even by the most disciplined of forces. There's a war going on out there with those extremists for Chrissake! And security forces are on edge. And then para military forces have a habit of over reacting - shoot first and then ask questions!


----------



## DV RULES

DaRk WaVe said:


> I am seriously ashamed to be a Pakistani, we are one worked up nation, addicted to chaos!


 
First think and observe before ashamed to be Pakistani.


----------



## DV RULES

Jawad BT said:


> This is a Video made by an Egyptian Singer and this is what he says in his Video. Exactly what we are going through they have already been..Its a world of businessmen and traitors,, anyone can use any means to do what ever they want too..no body will win or loose but there will be only sorrow left..
> 
> They caught a Mobile Thief and shot him in the Leg and what about the Big Thieves sitting on there Heads running a lawless country when will they do the owner of doing that to them. Only because they have Power, resources, money and Media behind there Back Doesn't mean that they are out of the Law. I want to see a video of that and then have a good chat of democracy and governance..None of our neighboring country would be happy seeing there paid puppets die like this.. But this is what this young Egyptian say when he saw everyone loosing hope..
> 
> Yeah , Yeah:
> i am against the government, against&#65279; the thugs and injustice.
> i&#65279; am against the ruler and the governance.
> aganist the government, and the&#65279; injustice rope is long.
> against thgovernment, and i have a 1000 evidence.
> 
> they waste your&#65279; blood.. they disband your killing.. they invaded your home.. they targeted your religion.. they restrained your&#65279; voice.. they eat your rights.. they killed your brother.. they&#65279; exhuasted the people.. if you are existed, u are living a bad life.. if you die, who cares..
> 
> if you talk,&#65279; you will lose ur life..u will be treated cruelly.... its the bullying law... few of gangs... violent government.
> they want to eat us..
> the oppressor and the oppressed.. the ruler and the ruled..
> for whome i will complain.. who i will blame.
> should i blame people who are hit by a shoe without standing&#65279; up for thier rights..
> or should i blame the government who has&#65279; a dead heart..
> 
> down with the government..
> down&#65279; with the law..
> down with the rulers..
> down with coward..
> down&#65279; with the traitor..
> 
> down with&#65279; the good guy if his goodness will lead him to dastard..
> this is the main point of the song (the song is calling the people to get up and stand up for thier rights..... enough silence, be strong, learn how to say NO....
> 
> Yeah!
> 
> Against&#65279; the Government
> 
> Against the Government
> 
> Against the Government, the thugs, and oppression.
> 
> Against the Government, Against the Dictator, the Law.
> 
> Against the Government, and the rope of injust is long.
> 
> Against the Government, and I have a 1000 evidence.


 
*Dande ki yaar qoom dande se hi baaz ati he*


----------



## Truth Teller

DaRk WaVe said:


> I am seriously ashamed to be a Pakistani, we are one worked up nation, addicted to chaos!


 
If your Mother is ill and helpless, it is your duty to be there for her, and take care of your Mother in her time of need. You are not supposed to be ashamed or criticise your own Mother.

Pakistan is our mother, we are supposed to help heal our mother in her time of pain and need, we should not criticise our own mother in her weak time of need.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

DV RULES said:


> If he was criminal then he must be arrested and bring into court, but problem comes when criminals are released under media pressure or local political gangs. At one side Karachi people want peace and when Rangers acted then it called inhuman, people itself don't know what they want.
> 
> We Pakistani people without any prove starting commenting so after investigation we will know what was the reality.
> 
> Who made video he must be arrested and sentenced.


 

up till now there is no proof that he was a criminal. Even the police did'nt find him in criminal records.


----------



## American Pakistani

Very painful incident, very very painful.

If he really was a robber, then they should've arrest him, instead of killing brutually. These uniformed man's pi$$ in their pants when there is powerful figures, like taliban terrorists or Raymond davis, in front of them but knows how to shoot poor innocent civilions, who are begging for mercy. They snatch his life. I 'am feeling too much pain.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

according to some media reports; he was a Metric student.


----------



## z9-ec

This is what happens when you have radical mullahs roaming around preaching ridiculous version Islam that they made up. They spread hatred by passage of inhumane to vindictive fatwas to further their own agendas. 

They have radicalized this country to the path of destruction. Not acceptable at all.

This is a country where SOB MF Mumtaz Qadree was held as a hero by LAWYERS!! 

Extremism is the biggest existential threat to this country. The country needs to realise this as a fact.


----------



## Last Hope

Pleas*e read all of my post taking the Victim as a subject rather than a young boy, and Rangers as source rathar than a killer.*

Once a young boy was talking on phone, walking on road side. Maybe Lahore, but that doesnt matter. He was in Pakistan.
2 guys on a motorbike came and the passenger snatched his phone. As a reaction, he took out his 9mm handgun and fired shots at them, which hit the passenger in his neck and he died on spot.
*He ran to the body, just to see him identified his younger brother!* 

Surely he did not know his brother was a thief or criminal. If someone else shot him, and he got the news, he would have fought that his brother was innocent and wrongly killed.

Take the younger brother as the subject and the elder one as Rangers and this story is much more clear.

In China, how did the police/military control the corruption?
Shoot on sight in public places.

Once a newly constructed bridge in China tumbled and felt.
Police and concerned authorities rushed to scene calling the construction company's concerned guys and everyone.
They had investigation right on spot and everyone told their comission and role in the bridge's construction _(Keeping in money and buying faulty materials)_. Police shot dead them all, and same stuff has been done for the time which has taken corruption into a lot grip in China. 

Same is being done I guess. Rangers claimed they came to catch him for being a dacoit and he first thrice. So his next step was to snatch the rifle as they claim, so he shot him. Maybe it was supposed to be warning shot or in shock, no one knows except for Allah. Agreed to the point an investigation commite must be met.

Suppose he was a criminal, and aressted, it wont take him long to get out and continue his work.
Still non can say until detailed investigation is completed. (Just pray A.Rehman Malik doesnt poke his nose  )


----------



## Durrak

I am speechless .....

Its really sad............


----------



## desiman

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> My father also shot a few of those innocent civilians........ who attacked him with TT pistols n ak-47s........ n had a cricket bag full of weapons n ammo on them.
> 
> 
> On topic...... if true..... may he RIP.


 
it is this mindset that will Kill Pakistan one day also.


----------



## Nagraj

DaRk WaVe said:


> I am seriously ashamed to be a Pakistani, we are one worked up nation, addicted to chaos!


 
F**K you!!!
if your sister was raped will u be ashamed of u r sister!!!
go to hell!!!
it's your country!!
don't let these idiots rape it!
be proud of it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notsuperstitious

Last Hope said:


> Once a newly constructed bridge in China tumbled and felt.
> Police and concerned authorities rushed to scene calling the construction company's concerned guys and everyone.
> They had investigation right on spot and everyone told their comission and role in the bridge's construction _(Keeping in money and buying faulty materials)_. Police shot dead them all, and same stuff has been done for the time which has taken corruption into a lot grip in China.


 
Thats likely not true, but people make up fables to glorify things they want to hold in high regard.

Even thats a fail here.

On toipc - a sad incident, this is not why we fought for independence for ourselves, sadly these things happen in our countries. To avoid such incidents and to give respect and dignity to all our people that we need to grow and develop and educate, not to build more ships and bombs!


----------



## pak-marine

> =DV RULES;1834587] We Pakistani people without any prove starting commenting so after investigation we will know what was the reality.



Isnt this footage proof enough for you ?? an unarmed man shot dead on a point blank range !!! if thats not enough than what exactly is ?? 



> Who made video he must be arrested and sentenced.


 
Oh yeah just like the journalist saleem shahzad alsothe thug ranger should go free infact he should be awarded some medal for his bravery , great no wonder we are in such a mess when our country men have such aproach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

considering it's the rangers i.e a paramilitary force, i do expect the people there involved to be punished according to the law. In the armed forces, you always get the justice for what you have done. 

The DG rangers said that we will conduct investigation and further reports will be brought out. And hamid mir goes on flapping that are you people satisfied with what DG rangers said????...........what else was he supposed to say??????. we will hang them tomorrow?...........

we are in a really tense situation. here atm.

hamid mir says that if we had made the video. people say that we are traitors.

stupid comment really, people call you traitor because you aired that fake confession of a boy, people call you traitor because you are always on the back of the army but not showing there successes, people call you a traitor because you never tell that what the armed forces are doing in SWAT. instead you just say that the generals are corrupt and then turn the nation against the military.

Yes this issue was bad, but it doesnt mean that the whole rangers or the whole paramilitary for that matter is like this.


----------



## kugga

Really sad incident it's just because lack of justice.... 

with great power comes great responsibility but if there is no accountablity power turns out to be a disaster


----------



## HAK

this make me so f-ing proud of being a citizen of the most pathetic piece of land on this planet.


----------



## fawwaxs

Those of you, whom have never had a gun pointed 2 your face, would not understand what Sarfarz was going through when he ws pleaded 4 mercy!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kugga

I think even many politicians and other powerful men do the same to the weak person and go around without being questioned.. This was the only incident that was aired other wise there are many which goes without even being reported.... 

You daily read news of people being killed but how many of murederers are hanged ?? I think less than 1 percent 

Insaaf chaheye bus!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kugga

HAK said:


> this make me so f-ing proud of being a citizen of the most pathetic piece of land on this planet.


 
you should move to some other part of the world but if you can't try making this piece of land better instead of speaking ill for it...


----------



## mirage 5000

rangers comes to Karachi in 1994 by request of interior ministry .now its the time to send them back to there original job they are getting corrupt useless and bloody here .its time for Karachi public to unite send back rangers to borders.


----------



## Bail_Gadi_Driver

YA ALI ....UTTHA LE IN NAPAK LOGO KO ......

Is desh ka kaam ..jaldi ho gaega... Terroristo ke sath sath WARDI wale bhi terro macha rahe hai....


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Bail_Gadi_Driver said:


> YA ALI ....UTTHA LE IN NAPAK LOGO KO ......
> 
> Is desh ka kaam ..jaldi ho gaega... Terroristo ke sath sath WARDI wale bhi terro macha rahe hai....


 
Are you mad son? The way you are speaking ''Is desh ka kaam'',I seriously doubt that you are from Chakwaal let alone Pakistan,And keep your rant to yourself.And who na paak log? Just because a ranger killed a mobile snatcher doesnt mean kai saray na paak ho gaye,Better you just shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Comet

z9-ec said:


> This is what happens when you have radical mullahs roaming around preaching ridiculous version Islam that they made up. They spread hatred by passage of inhumane to vindictive fatwas to further their own agendas.
> 
> They have radicalized this country to the path of destruction. Not acceptable at all.
> 
> This is a country where SOB MF Mumtaz Qadree was held as a hero by LAWYERS!!
> 
> Extremism is the biggest existential threat to this country. The country needs to realise this as a fact.


 
Do you have any idea about the topic being discussed? Where on Earth did you come up with this stuff? Are you high? Get to your senses buddy! It is about Rangers and a Poor guy who got killed. 

Absurdity at its Peak!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

mirage 5000 said:


> rangers comes to Karachi in 1994 by request of interior ministry .now its the time to send them back to there original job they are getting corrupt useless and bloody here .its time for Karachi public to unite send back rangers to borders.


 
these biggots in rangers uniform are doing nothing except eating city resources , running bakeries , restaurants ,security companies or helping the big borther in army in running thugery operations in karachi. These fat p*gs should be deployed in Fata and along the border (where they are actually supposed to be) instead of karachi .... I just wonder what frigin good are they ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

UmairP said:


> Do you have any idea about the topic being discussed? Where on Earth did you come up with this stuff? Are you high? Get to your senses buddy! It is about Rangers and a Poor guy who got killed.
> 
> Absurdity at its Peak!


 
Dont you think its too early to say that he was a ''poor'' guy?


----------



## pak-marine

Bail_Gadi_Driver said:


> YA ALI ....UTTHA LE IN NAPAK LOGO KO ......
> 
> Is desh ka kaam ..jaldi ho gaega... Terroristo ke sath sath WARDI wale bhi terro macha rahe hai....


 
Troll Alert !!!


----------



## pak-marine

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Dont you think its too early to say that he was a ''poor'' guy?


 
he was un armed begging for his life ..


----------



## shining eyes

Indeed painful and very sad!

*This should be investigated and a the culprit should be put to justice, and the Internal errors which caused the incident should be corrected rather than criticizing whole of Rangers.
If you have a very useful weapon You need to learn how to use it efficiently Rather than throwing it out of the window. 
Your enemies will laugh at you while you make such Idiotic and funny comments if they see any of those. BE SENSIBLE in what you are communicating and what effects will it cause to the LISTENERS....*


----------



## MilSpec

I think everyone here should calm down... Although this was shameful incident... There is no need to discredit the rangers or the Army in whole. Pakistani armed establishment is a very well disciplined contingent. Such incidents happen all over the world... Its unfortunate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WebMaster said:


> WTF is going on!!


 
very disturbing footage.....

i think the mistake the victim made was walking towards the ranger, it looked almost like he was trying to touch his gun....i dont think that was his intention, but thats what it looked like almost


CLEARLY this was disproportionate force...i mean they could have just wrestled the guy to the ground if they really wanted to subdue him. Shooting point black at unarmed people is unprofessional and they should face charges

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*jisdin KIYANI kay bachay ko koi istarhan marayga.... koi Chief justice kay bachay ko ise tarhan kutay ke mooth marayga ... koi kise baray so called super duper PAKISTAN SECURITY KAY HIGH OFFICAL kay bachay ko ise tarhan kutay ke mooth marayga usdin may pochoonga KESAY HOTA HEY JUSTICE!!!

The fact is whole new generation hate this Army and all security agencies of Paksitan... these e-warriors are not majority of this nation... 

PAkistan Army and all Pakistan security agencies destabilize this nation more then anyone...! *


----------



## z9-ec

UmairP said:


> Do you have any idea about the topic being discussed? Where on Earth did you come up with this stuff? Are you high? Get to your senses buddy! It is about Rangers and a Poor guy who got killed.
> 
> Absurdity at its Peak!



I think you misread my comment. I condemn this behavior by law enforcement completely. Nevertheless, we need to address the route cause of extremim.


----------



## Stealth

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> very disturbing footage.....
> 
> i think the mistake the victim made was walking towards the ranger, it looked almost like he was trying to touch his gun....i dont think that was his intention, but thats what it looked like almost
> 
> 
> CLEARLY this was disproportionate force...i mean they could have just wrestled the guy to the ground if they really wanted to subdue him. Shooting point black at unarmed people is unprofessional and they should face charges


 
jis tarhan is innocent kid ko mara hey ... same way leta kar kutay ke mooth maroo in ranger waloon ko jitnay ismay hain phir dekhoo koon insaan ka bacha nahe banta.. JABTAK ACTION he nahi loogay 60 saal may kitnay cases final howay hain ?? kitne investigation reports aye hain ???? NO NOT A SINGLE repot ye fauj ghar ke rakhwali hey THATS IT ye security organizations ghar kay rakhwalay hain THATS IT GHAR KA CHOKEDAAR . koi inke izat nahe karta not a single person in this whole nation apni okaat may rahain ye idaray tu behtar hoga! rather than kutoon ke tarhan roads pe mandalana!

sorry to say but our A-Z all defence and security organizations deserve such lanugage ub tu gali ka bacha bacha inko galyaan nikaalta hey inka jo kiya dhara hey 60 saaloon ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

Now who is responsible if his father,mother,sister, brother or any other relative becomes a terrorist???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

clearly a very emotional topic......think, guys, with a cooler head. 

Now I will sound like that guy ''Solomon'' when i say this ---- ''if only there was this much anger and disgust when the terrorists --who are the REAL enemy of Pakistan'' do excesses against SCORES of innocent unarmed people

what's with all this hostility towards the entire security establishment? Rangers are not part of the PA by the way, in fact Rangers dont even report to defence ministry of Pakistan.


oh by the way Stealth -- where have you been? And where are those files


----------



## Comet

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Dont you think its too early to say that he was a ''poor'' guy?


 
He is innocent until "proved" guilty. 

Even if he was guilty: rangers' job was to arrest him and take to the police station (later to the court) Not kill him.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Bail_Gadi_Driver said:


> YA ALI ....UTTHA LE IN NAPAK LOGO KO ......
> 
> Is desh ka kaam ..jaldi ho gaega... Terroristo ke sath sath WARDI wale bhi terro macha rahe hai....


 
"Ali" cant do any thing dear, *ONLY* *ALLAH* *HAS ALL THE POWERS*.


*And there was a Bunch of pathetic media men standing bzy making video, no body is talking about them. 
Is this what their job is ?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> up till now there is no proof that he was a criminal. Even the police did'nt find him in criminal records.


 
Like there is no proof against our mr. Prez that he is a corrupt person.

Talking about police records, the daily snatchings are not even reported to police, if someone gets killed, the fir is lodged agst. 'namaloom' (unknown) people. I myself saw a robber killed a man who had around 9,000 pkr in his pocket, that was his total salary he just withdrew from atm, the man resisted even begged that robber, this what all he has got, he needs the money for his ill wife's medicines.
He was shot dead at the spot by robber and took the money.
That man was the only earning person of a family with 6 members including his old mother.

I am of the opinion that if someone is found robbing people on gunpoint, he should be shot dead at the spot.

These arrests are dramas, police knows robbers of every area. They take monthlies, they are easily get released as nobody takes the risk of giving statements in courts against these criminals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

z9-ec said:


> I think you misread my comment. I condemn this behavior by law enforcement completely. Nevertheless, we need to address the route cause of extremim.


 
I read whatever was written there. There was no mention of root cause or anything. For once I thought you posted it in wrong thread by mistake :s. 

Nevertheless, I still don't think that Extremism or Fundamentalism has anything thing to do with this incident. I don't see even a remote connection between these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comet

innocentboy said:


> Like there is no proof against our mr. Prez that he is a corrupt person.
> 
> Talking about police records, the daily snatchings are not even reported to police, if someone gets killed, the fir is lodged agst. 'namaloom' (unknown) people. I myself saw a robber killed a man who had around 9,000 pkr in his pocket, that was his total salary he just withdrew from atm, the man resisted even begged that robber, this what all he has got, he needs the money for his ill wife's medicines.
> He was shot dead at the spot by robber and took the money.
> That man was the only earning person of a family with 6 members including his old mother.
> 
> I am of the opinion that if someone is found robbing people on gunpoint, he should be shot dead at the spot.
> 
> These arrests are dramas, police knows robbers of every area. They take monthlies, they are easily get released as nobody takes the risk of giving statements in courts against these criminals.


 
hmm.... May I ask, how old are you? These look like a child's remarks. According to you there is no use of Law and Judiciary ???!!!! You are wrong at so many levels my friend.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

innocentboy said:


> Like there is no proof against our mr. Prez that he is a corrupt person.
> 
> Talking about police records, the daily snatchings are not even reported to police, if someone gets killed, the fir is lodged agst. 'namaloom' (unknown) people. I myself saw a robber killed a man who had around 9,000 pkr in his pocket, that was his total salary he just withdrew from atm, the man resisted even begged that robber, this what all he has got, he needs the money for his ill wife's medicines.
> He was shot dead at the spot by robber and took the money.
> That man was the only earning person of a family with 6 members including his old mother.
> 
> I am of the opinion that if someone is found robbing people on gunpoint, he should be shot dead at the spot.
> 
> These arrests are dramas, police knows robbers of every area. They take monthlies, they are easily get released as nobody takes the risk of giving statements in courts against these criminals.


 
most of the member do not live in Karachi and aren't aware of the daily situation of this city, but again killing wasn't a good option they could cut his hand off, instead.


----------



## U-571

desiman said:


> it is this mindset that will Kill Pakistan one day also.


 
another EPIC by desiman, sometimes i feel you are not a guy your are some whinning, complaining hag lollzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

innocentboy said:


> Like there is no proof against our mr. Prez that he is a corrupt person.
> 
> Talking about police records, the daily snatchings are not even reported to police, if someone gets killed, the fir is lodged agst. 'namaloom' (unknown) people. I myself saw a robber killed a man who had around 9,000 pkr in his pocket, that was his total salary he just withdrew from atm, the man resisted even begged that robber, this what all he has got, he needs the money for his ill wife's medicines.
> He was shot dead at the spot by robber and took the money.
> That man was the only earning person of a family with 6 members including his old mother.
> 
> *I am of the opinion that if someone is found robbing people on gunpoint, he should be shot dead at the spot.*
> 
> These arrests are dramas, police knows robbers of every area. They take monthlies, they are easily get released as nobody takes the risk of giving statements in courts against these criminals.



This demo is not enough to change your views???


----------



## kugga

This is the tragedy of this nation.. they are too much emotional now everyone is saying rangers are bad army is bad kill the ranger personel like he killed the guy etc etc... but just after few days all of us will forget all this and will not care whatever may happen... 

just calm down and stay cool and then we should all speak to uphold the law of country... first of all the ranger person should be brought into the courts.... then whatever the court decides accept it, thats how we should all react I think


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

pak-marine said:


> he was un armed begging for his life ..


 
But then why he said ''Main majboor hoon'' it means he was doing something which is illegal and according to the video the first guy in white shirts is holding a gun in his hands with handkerchief,That could be his,And also that poor guy tried to hide his face in the start of the clip.


----------



## A.Muqeet khan

kugga il say the same to u once Ur brother or sister or any family members dies this way okay and then perhaps we will talk stop defending them when they not worth defending this is one incident tomorrow will be another and then it will be a routine if we don't nip the evil in the bud then trust me u and i who know may be we will be an other demo of how deadly these weapons ares until then bye


----------



## mirage 5000

forces are down day by day . look at they usama raid day and today i think popularity of forces and morale is going down . rangers are involved in bloody jobs in karachi and they now must sent back to border .thats only one way to restore public faith in these bastards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1 ummah

whon will join me to protest ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

another kharottabad


----------



## kugga

A.Muqeet khan said:


> kugga il say the same to u once Ur brother or sister or any family members dies this way okay and then perhaps we will talk stop defending them when they not worth defending this is one incident tomorrow will be another and then it will be a routine if we don't nip the evil in the bud then trust me u and i who know may be we will be an other demo of how deadly these weapons ares until then bye


 
if my sister or brother dies like that what should be my reaction then you suggest?? 
assume that my brother was killed not by rangers but by some civil person and assume that my brother was purely innocent suggest me what should i do then ?? 

should I kill whole family of that person ?? 
Should I kill that person extrajudicially?? 
or should I file a case against him ??


----------



## U-571

its all a musharraf legacy he started to kill pakistanis and thats the scene we are seeing frequently today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

The end result is that Pakistani armed forces are ''Holy'' so whatever they do and say is right and we should not say bad about them,I was a guy who was once the biggest supporter of them all but now i feel sick of them,No courage to counter attack foreign raiders but to kill their own people everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HeartLess

I, being a Silent Guest of this forum for such a long time had to get myself registered just bcoz someone (sadly that thread has been closed) has supported this heinous murder by those Rangers and infact called it an implementation of Islamic Sharia ...

seriously, the way we are going, We are destined to be doomed, as a society, as an Individual !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

UmairP said:


> hmm.... May I ask, how old are you? These look like a child's remarks. According to you there is no use of Law and Judiciary ???!!!! You are wrong at so many levels my friend.


 
Yaar umair, i have met many families of same kind. Kasam khuda ki dil khoon kay aansoo rota hai. A person is burried just next to my mother grave, who was also shot dead by robbers while he was carrying cash to his office. He had 4 kids and the eldest one was reciting surah yasin on his father grave. He was just 12 - 13 year old.

What i am talking about is, just remove the words 'use', it will read as there is no law and judiciary.

Please point out if i was wrong at any level, i have my views and one may agree or one may not.


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> very disturbing footage.....
> 
> i think the mistake the victim made was walking towards the ranger, it looked almost like he was trying to touch his gun....i dont think that was his intention, but thats what it looked like almost
> 
> 
> CLEARLY this was disproportionate force...i mean they could have just wrestled the guy to the ground if they really wanted to subdue him. Shooting point black at unarmed people is unprofessional and they should face charges



This is totally wrong on so many levels.

If the shooting was unintentional, then why not get medical help, instead of watching the poor kid bleed to death?

Where was the commander of that detachment?


----------



## z9-ec

UmairP said:


> I read whatever was written there. There was no mention of root cause or anything. For once I thought you posted it in wrong thread by mistake :s.


 
What I meant was when you have criminals/radicals like Mumtaz Qadree serving in the "ELITE" force what more can you expect?


----------



## Najam Khan

Indeed a very sad incident....the responsible should be brought to justice.

If iam not mistaken Rehman Malik issued the 'Shoot to kill orders' in Karachi...i doubt he took them back...from the confidence of the shooter and his body language it seems he was not working alone on his will...soldiers never get that much authority to make decisions on their own, considering they are in proper mental state...everybody has the 
knowledge of military laws...

IMO Anger was not the reason of this incident, if you look the video again...the other soldiers standing beside him are in consent of this punishment to this burglar...they knew what is going to happen infew seconds.

Apart from the Rangers, Rehman Malik must be questioned for the his orders and ROEs issued to law enforcement agencies.


*Malik issues shoot to kill orders for dacoits, extortionists*

Last updated: April 16, 2011
Assures KCCI delegation to control law, order
Staff Reporter
KARACHI: Rehman Malik, Federal Interior Minister called a meeting in Governor House to inform KCCI delegation on the progress and actions taken on their demands. On the insistence of Siraj Kassam Teli not tell us that law and order was a federal or provincial subject but just tell us whether law and order situation will be controlled or not, Rehman Malik announced that he undertakes the responsibility to control law and order situation in Karachi and will monitor on daily basis. Malik also directed CCPO in the meeting to shoot the dacoits/extortionists at sight and suspended a deputy director of FIA who issued harassing notices to business community. 
Rehman Malik, Federal Interior Minister stated the President of Pakistan and he himself have taken serious notice of deteriorating law and order situation on the demands of KCCI and concrete efforts were underway.
Malik said that implementation of basic demands of KCCI are that he has constituted a task force comprising PTA, FIA and Police to rectify the problems caused by mobile phones and SIMs under usage of criminal elements. Federal Interior Minister informed that today he has directed the regional heads of mobile phone service companies in a meeting which was also participated by Chief Minister Sindh, DG Rangers and CCPO to block all those SIMs being stolen/ unauthenticated and wrongly issued or used in mobile phone sets having duplicate IMEI numbers immediately; also imported mobile phones with same IMEI number will stand blocked with immediate effect; Service Providers will provide details of all such phones to FIA; No SIM will be activated if mobile phone has no IMEI number or proper identification of CNIC and new SIM will only be issued through postal services. Rehman Malik informed that the Mobile Phone Service Companies were also asked to enhance security features against misuse of mobile phones. He also referred some violations of PTA about a security software provided to mobile phone companies to enhance their operations. He said that PTA has also allowed 10 mobile phones on one CNIC which is not appropriate and the quantity should me restricted to 3 mobile phones on one CNIC.
Rehman Malik stated that the root cause of rampant crimes in Karachi was the 5000 mobile phone sets having identical IMEI numbers being used by criminal elements. He informed that gang wars at Karachi were posing to be affiliated with political parties so a meeting will be called in next few days where leaders from ruling allies and other political parties will take oath not to support criminals taking shelter under the umbrella of their parties.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> This is totally wrong on so many levels.
> 
> If the shooting was unintentional, then why not get medical help, instead of watching the poor kid bleed to death?
> 
> Where was the commander of that detachment?



there should be an investigation......he should be suspended until all the facts cud be ascertained




> What I meant was when you have criminals/radicals like Mumtaz Qadree serving in the "ELITE" force what more can you expect?



for his crime -- he's in jail

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

z9-ec said:


> What I meant was when you have criminals/radicals like Mumtaz Qadree serving in the "ELITE" force what more can you expect?


 
suggesting he was killed or religious grounds ????


----------



## U-571

z9-ec said:


> What I meant was when you have criminals/radicals like Mumtaz Qadree serving in the "ELITE" force what more can you expect?


 
waah ji waah, so you are now blaming jehadists to be responsible for every thing!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.M.R

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> But then why he said ''Main majboor hoon'' it means he was doing something which is illegal and according to the video the first guy in white shirts is holding a gun in his hands with handkerchief,That could be his,And also that poor guy tried to hide his face in the start of the clip.


 
I met one rangers official today. That guy was robber, and a gun was found his possession. One of the rangers guy also told that he was arrested 2 - 3 times before and handed over to police.


----------



## z9-ec

Leader said:


> suggesting he was killed or religious grounds ????


 
Not at all, my point was Mullahs are the people behind the mindset who in the past have justified such extra judicial incidents and believe me they will come up with something to cover this as well.


----------



## blain2

No I think the point is a simple one and that is the tendency amongst our law enforcers to take matters into their own hands. Outright condemnable, both this and that Mumtaz chap. He should be hung from the gallows along with the perps here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> there should be an investigation......he should be suspended until all the facts cud be ascertained




Agreed.

What puzzles me is why there is no public outrage that shows the morals of the society? Have we become so desensitized to wanton murders?


----------



## kugga

U-571 said:


> waah ji waah, so you are now blaming jehadists to be responsible for every thing!!!


 
paaa dyo sb kuj talibaan tey


----------



## VCheng

innocentboy said:


> I met one rangers official today. That guy was robber, and a gun was found his possession. One of the rangers guy also told that he was arrested 2 - 3 times before and handed over to police.



So what gave the right to them to act as executioners?


----------



## Leader

z9-ec said:


> Not at all, my point was Mullahs are the people behind the mindset who in the past have justified such extra judicial incidents and believe me they will come up with something to cover this as well.


 
I am not quite getting you, you mean that the mindset of the security forces is not trained by the institutions but the Mullahs? or the Mullahs have trained the nation to extra judicial killings? whats your point dude ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

WebMaster said:


> You are a sick man. Stop mixing Islam with this act. People like you degrade the name of Islam.


 
I will be very happi ..when one day somebody put a gun on ure head and rob u of ure belongingz....I guess then u gonna learn ure lesson and support my ideas....like I am supporting these Rangers....


----------



## Desert Fox

Slides said:


>


 
That is so *d up, the Mofo's who did this to him deserve a bullet in their head. Even if he was involved in some kind of criminal activity at least they should have hand cuffed him instead of shooting him at point blank range.


----------



## Xeric

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> This kid was begging for his laugh and the ranger shot him, the rest just looked on, they seemed pretty content with it. This is inhumane. These soldiers should be given the death penalty and *Kiyani should publicly apologize for this cold blooded killing.*
> 
> Video: Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Rangers Brutally Killed Boy in Karachi ~ Live Video


 
Hey thickhead, Kiyani doesnt command them. MoI does!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

The evidence is the video. I don't think that there should be any delay in investigation. A clear day light video showing the face of the killer and the killed, is enough evidence to put the killer behind bars, for life.


----------



## khurasaan1

VCheng said:


> So what gave the right to them to act as executioners?


 
Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....


----------



## U-571

kugga said:


> paaa dyo sb kuj talibaan tey


 
yes talibans are responsible if he gets lost some where because talibans didnt give him gps, or perhaps pain in his arse


----------



## khurasaan1

SilentNinja said:


> That is so *d up, the Mofo's who did this to him deserve a bullet in their head. Even if he was involved in some kind of criminal activity at least they should have hand cuffed him instead of shooting him at point blank range.


 
When someday any robber like this guy will rob u on gunpoint then u will be taking the side with the rangerz more actively than the rangers themselves. in shooting the guy right away...


----------



## blain2

Xeric said:


> Hey thickhead, Kiyani doesnt command them. MoI does!


 
Yes you need to ask Rehman Malik for an apology. Also the action seems to be that taken on the spot with some orders from maybe an NCO/JCO and I see no officers involved.


----------



## subject17

nobody deserves such a death. Shame. RIP.


----------



## U-571

Leader said:


> I am not quite getting you, you mean that the mindset of the security forces is not trained by the institutions but the Mullahs? or the Mullahs have trained the nation to extra judicial killings? whats your point dude ?


 
his point is he and musharraf are clowns


----------



## khurasaan1

penumbra said:


> The evidence is the video. I don't think that there should be any delay in investigation. A clear day light video showing the face of the killer and the killed, is enough evidence to put the killer behind bars, for life.


 
I guess u have no experience of our court systems....The robbers will rob u kill u ...pay the Judge and walk freely the next day.and laugh their @$$ off at our judicial system.....


----------



## Desert Fox

roadrunner said:


> ^^dont be silly. It's not Islamic to go round shooting unarmed people and not letting a *neutral jury* decide on guilt and type of punishment.


* 
Neutral Jury??????* 

Nothing is neutral in Pakistan, everything is influenced by one political party or the other. Though i disagree with the murder of that boy but as someone else pointed out the kid admitted to his crime.






*If you listen closely from 0:5-0:9 you can hear that the boy said "Yar mein Majboor tha".*

Its really said that Pakistan is in such a state that the people have to resort to committing crime in order to make a living.


----------



## blain2

khurasaan1 said:


> When someday any robber like this guy will rob u on gunpoint then u will be taking the side with the rangerz more actively than the rangers themselves. in shooting the guy right away...


 
What this chap needed was maybe some "number do (2) harbay" applied on him instead of being shot. That would have set him straight alongside some jail time. I can understand that he was scaring women and trying to steal from them, however getting shot and killed for this crime is excessive and an injustice of the highest order. It was not even a 9 mm round, he got shot at close range by 2 7.62mm rounds..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

A daciot died a shamefull death.............. shouldnt have happened....... maybe the guys hand slipped or smthin............ who knows...................


----------



## VCheng

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....



I am speechless at your callousness. I have nothing further to say to you except that I hope you taste your own medicine soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

SilentNinja said:


> *
> Neutral Jury??????*
> 
> Nothing is neutral in Pakistan, everything is influenced by one political party or the other. Though i disagree with the murder of that boy but as someone else pointed out the kid admitted to his crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you listen closely from 0:5-0:9 you can hear that the boy said "Yar mein Majboor tha".*
> 
> Its really said that Pakistan is in such a state that the people have to resort to committing crime in order to make a living.


 
Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun. I am at a loss for words.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> Agreed.
> 
> What puzzles me is why there is no public outrage that shows the morals of the society? Have we become so desensitized to wanton murders?


 
to some extent, YES. 

that's the reality....but look at the news media everyday. Killings and murders and bombings are dominating the headlines. Bad news is the only news reported, so yes people wud be de-sensitized eventually. 

that should have put pressures on govt. and police to get their acts together.....


----------



## khurasaan1

NAjAM Khan said:


> Indeed a very sad incident....the responsible should be brought to justice.
> 
> If iam not mistaken Rehman Malik issued the 'Shoot to kill orders' in Karachi...i doubt he took them back...from the confidence of the shooter and his body language it seems he was not working alone on his will...soldiers never get that much authority to make decisions on their own, considering they are in proper mental state...everybody has the
> knowledge of military laws...
> 
> IMO Anger was not the reason of this incident, if you look the video again...the other soldiers standing beside him are in consent of this punishment to this burglar...they knew what is going to happen infew seconds.
> 
> Apart from the Rangers, Rehman Malik must be questioned for the his orders and ROEs issued to law enforcement agencies.
> 
> 
> *Malik issues shoot to kill orders for dacoits, extortionists*
> 
> Last updated: April 16, 2011
> Assures KCCI delegation to control law, order
> Staff Reporter
> KARACHI: Rehman Malik, Federal Interior Minister called a meeting in Governor House to inform KCCI delegation on the progress and actions taken on their demands. On the insistence of Siraj Kassam Teli not tell us that law and order was a federal or provincial subject but just tell us whether law and order situation will be controlled or not, Rehman Malik announced that he undertakes the responsibility to control law and order situation in Karachi and will monitor on daily basis. Malik also directed CCPO in the meeting to shoot the dacoits/extortionists at sight and suspended a deputy director of FIA who issued harassing notices to business community.
> Rehman Malik, Federal Interior Minister stated the President of Pakistan and he himself have taken serious notice of deteriorating law and order situation on the demands of KCCI and concrete efforts were underway.
> Malik said that implementation of basic demands of KCCI are that he has constituted a task force comprising PTA, FIA and Police to rectify the problems caused by mobile phones and SIMs under usage of criminal elements. Federal Interior Minister informed that today he has directed the regional heads of mobile phone service companies in a meeting which was also participated by Chief Minister Sindh, DG Rangers and CCPO to block all those SIMs being stolen/ unauthenticated and wrongly issued or used in mobile phone sets having duplicate IMEI numbers immediately; also imported mobile phones with same IMEI number will stand blocked with immediate effect; Service Providers will provide details of all such phones to FIA; No SIM will be activated if mobile phone has no IMEI number or proper identification of CNIC and new SIM will only be issued through postal services. Rehman Malik informed that the Mobile Phone Service Companies were also asked to enhance security features against misuse of mobile phones. He also referred some violations of PTA about a security software provided to mobile phone companies to enhance their operations. He said that PTA has also allowed 10 mobile phones on one CNIC which is not appropriate and the quantity should me restricted to 3 mobile phones on one CNIC.
> Rehman Malik stated that the root cause of rampant crimes in Karachi was the 5000 mobile phone sets having identical IMEI numbers being used by criminal elements. He informed that gang wars at Karachi were posing to be affiliated with political parties so a meeting will be called in next few days where leaders from ruling allies and other political parties will take oath not to support criminals taking shelter under the umbrella of their parties.


 
Excellent !....................REHMAN MALIK I am totally in support of ure orders to kill Dacoits and extortionists right away.......Alhamdolillah......


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> to some extent, YES.
> 
> that's the reality....but look at the news media everyday. Killings and murders and bombings are dominating the headlines. Bad news is the only news reported, so yes people wud be de-sensitized eventually.
> 
> that should have put pressures on govt. and police to get their acts together.....



Such a level of de-sensitization of the population at large, coupled with such callous incompetence at the top does not bode well for civilized society in Pakistan, now does it?


----------



## khurasaan1

SilentNinja said:


> *
> Neutral Jury??????*
> 
> Nothing is neutral in Pakistan, everything is influenced by one political party or the other. Though i disagree with the murder of that boy but as someone else pointed out the kid admitted to his crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you listen closely from 0:5-0:9 you can hear that the boy said "Yar mein Majboor tha".*
> 
> Its really said that Pakistan is in such a state that the people have to resort to committing crime in order to make a living.


 
But it doesn't let u ROB pplz on gun point in broad daylight.... by just saying "Yaar mein Majboor Tha"


----------



## HeartLess

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....



u r a sick person.. go first get some basic knowledge of Islamic Jurisdiction !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> Such a level of de-sensitization of the population at large, coupled with such callous incompetence at the top does not bode well for civilized society in Pakistan, now does it?


 
it does not bode well at all


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it does not bode well at all



I am deeply saddened and worried at this inevitable conclusion.


----------



## my name is arya

shh they has right to kill common pepoles dont make any voice


----------



## Desert Fox

blain2 said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun. * I am at a loss for words.*


 
don't get me wrong, i wasn't justifying the murder of the boy. The most he should've got was life in prison, but not getting shot by a G3 at point blank range and then left to die out in the open.


----------



## khurasaan1

VCheng said:


> Such a level of de-sensitization of the population at large, coupled with such callous incompetence at the top does not bode well for civilized society in Pakistan, now does it?


 
I guess pplz dont have fear of god...everybody is sympathysing with the robber and nobody is siding with the innocents/Rangers for giving right justice to the pplz of Karachi....very sad.....
offcoarse the punishment of Allah is justified on the pplz of the country now....pplz dont deserve to live.....cuz they are ruthless and dont know nothing about the justice and taking sides with the criminalz....


----------



## Desert Fox

khurasaan1 said:


> But it doesn't let u ROB pplz on gun point in broad daylight.... by just saying "Yaar mein Majboor Tha"


 
What do you think there are prison's for?


----------



## U-571

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....


 
but the boy didnt killed anybody, if he had killed then it was a different case

btw, you say this, what happens if the rich boy with his daddy as CM or something gets caught, will he be executed like this i dont think so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

HeartLess said:


> u r a sick person.. go first get some basic knowledge of Islamic Jurisdiction !!!


 
Alhamdolillah ! I know it very well thats why Iam taking the side with the rangerz....and for ure knowledge ...there is no Namaz-e-Janaaza for the robbers killed like that.......ummm............
Alhamdolillah Iam not sick but I guess u are illeterate...about the Islamic Knowledge.....very sad for that.....


----------



## SQ8

U-571 said:


> but the boy didnt killed anybody, if he had killed then it was a different case
> 
> btw, you say this, what happens if the rich boy with his daddy as CM or something gets caught, will he be executed like this i dont think so


 
So that justifies execution in broad daylight??

And I am deeply saddened by some deranged people joining pdf..
well.. hope their mother does not have to see something this guys mother had to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

khurasaan1 said:


> Alhamdolillah ! I know it very well thats why Iam taking the side with the rangerz....and for ure knowledge ...there is no Namaz-e-Janaaza for the robbers killed like that.......ummm............
> Alhamdolillah Iam not sick but *I guess u are illeterate...about the Islamic Knowledge*.....very sad for that.....


 
The fact is, you are the most illiterate about Islam.. nay.. you are deeply preoccupied with the devil.. perhaps a future cronie for Dajjal himself.. who knows... A kharji you are.. to the very least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

this thread is very depressing.


----------



## khurasaan1

U-571 said:


> but the boy didnt killed anybody, if he had killed then it was a different case
> 
> btw, you say this, what happens if the rich boy with his daddy as CM or something gets caught, will he be executed like this i dont think so


 
Then it is our weakness ..if we cant execute them....
Rasool Allah PBUH said" If my daughter commit such a crime/stealing her hand would be cutt off too" 
so the rangers shot his left hand ...Alhamdolillah....


----------



## S.M.R

How many of you all have been to karachi, there will be hardly any house, whose member is not robbed. Even on I.I. Chundrigar Road, mobile snatching, laptop snatching, valuable snatching is on high note. Rangers are given order, from time to time, to kill any person carrying weapon, trying to robb people. Whenever there is traffic jam, these robbers come in action. The robbing / snatching is becoming an industry in karachi. Even jihadies were found involved in such activities including bank robberies for fund raising. I have also heard that you can get pistol on 'hourly rental' basis to commit crimes.

There should be blanket shoot at sight orders for Rangers (not police).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chow chow

*Pakistan probe into killings of five unarmed foreigners
*

*An inquiry has been ordered in Pakistan into the killings of five foreigners - including three women - by security forces outside Quetta on Tuesday.*

Initially, the authorities claimed the dead, who were said to be Chechens, were al-Qaeda-linked suicide bombers.

However, it has since emerged that they were unarmed, and that one of the women was pregnant.

Human rights workers say security forces in Pakistan are rarely held to account for unlawful killings.

*Hail of bullets*
The killings - at a checkpost on the outskirts of Quetta - were caught on camera.

Two wounded women are visible, lying on the ground. They hold hands, perhaps trying to comfort each other.

One woman raises her arm - in what looks like a gesture of surrender, or plea for help.

But the response from the security forces was a hail of bullets. There were no survivors.

Initially the authorities claimed the women and their companions were suicide bombers, ready to carry out an attack.

The official line has changed several times since then.

The local police chief now says the five were killed when their own hand-grenades exploded.

But bomb disposal experts say there were no grenades, or suicide vests found with the bodies.

And an autopsy has revealed that one of the dead women - who was shot at least 12 times - was heavily pregnant.

The inquiry into the incident is to come to a conclusion within 10 days.


BBC News - Pakistan probe into killings of five unarmed foreigners


----------



## Xeric

The thing is that the poor guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time. Even though he committed a crime and that his pistol was fake and that he was not a professional and that he deemed it necessary to rip people of their belongings, what the Rangers did was down right pathetic and immoral. The unfortunate thing is that such things have been happening in the past and that Police and Rangers (may be FC to an extent) have been involved in such extra judicial killings, but this one was extreme. i have heard ishtiyar mujrims being executed and those who have killed Police walas (not that i condone it), but this guy's crime was a bit too less for being executed in such cold blood. It was simply show of might and power - when i said that he was at the wrong place at the wrong time, he actually tried to bother a police chap (who was with his girl), the dude, considering himself above the law and everything that exists between the sky and the deep blue sea, called the rangers (Police and Rangers are in contact, always) and the police wala (in order to show his mightiness) and the ranger guys (in order to please the police), just made sure that an 'example is made out of the poor guy!'

i can only hope that these bastards are put behind bars and an example is made out of them, but at the same time, this should also serve as a warning to those wannabe thugs who consider snatching mobile phones and purses is 'cool'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khurasaan1

Santro said:


> The fact is, you are the most illiterate about Islam.. nay.. you are deeply preoccupied with the devil.. perhaps a future cronie for Dajjal himself.. who knows... A kharji you are.. to the very least.


 
Okay I pray then somebody rob u in broad daylight on gun point of all ure belongingz.....then I guess u gonna learn how u feel....
Alhamdolillah ! Iam not Kharji ....and I know what Iam saying dont have to be scared of anybody in telling the truth...and according to my knowledge The Rangers did the right thing.....if u agree or dont agree...
but I knw u will agree when somebody will try to shoot u while robbing u ......


----------



## S.M.R

U-571 said:


> but the boy didnt killed anybody, *if he had killed then it was a different case
> *
> btw, you say this, what happens if the rich boy with his daddy as CM or something gets caught, will he be executed like this i dont think so


 
You mean the killing would be justified in that case?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> I am deeply saddened and worried at this inevitable conclusion.


 
if you look at history, you shouldnt be TOO worried.....worrying alone wont solve the problems. 

Karachi of 1990s was worse than the Karachi of today in my opinion though it was purely political and there werent suicide bombers and car bombers, etc. etc.. There were many such cases of police excesses in the past --and in those days media didnt exist to report (expose) such things. The police of those days were more like personal body guards and pawns used to whoop the fat a.sses of political opponents. 

I think Rangers have much improvement needed and need a better training and equipment, but i wouldnt villify the entire organization because that is wrong.....same way Pakistanis hate being labelled corrupt or extremist --these guys (and the members of armed forces) dont enjoy public to generalize and dress them down. they need your support

of course when crap like this happens -- action must be taken and heads shud roll. There has to be accountability for actions. This action --which we could see clearly on video -- is not justifiable in any way or form. So im sure action will be taken. The fact that this incident is being discussed angrily in parliament and has been met with so much shock in Pakistan I think there is no need for concern that these rangers involved would be let off the hook

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

I suggest movie "The Ox-Bow Incident (1943)" to all posters in this thread.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0036244/



> *Storyline*
> 
> Two drifters are passing through a Western town, when news comes in that a local farmer has been murdered and his cattle stolen. The townspeople, joined by the drifters, form a posse to catch the perpetrators. They find three men in possession of the cattle, and are determined to see justice done on the spot.



Memorable quotes -

Alleged killer to townspeople who are are determined to see justice done on the spot -

_They're the ones I feel sorry for. 'Cause it'll be over for me in a little while, but they'll have to go on remembering for the rest of their lives. A man just naturally can't take the law into his own hands and hang people without hurtin' everybody in the world, 'cause then he's just not breaking one law but all laws. Law is a lot more than words you put in a book, or judges or lawyers or sheriffs you hire to carry it out. It's everything people ever have found out about justice and what's right and wrong. It's the very conscience of humanity. There can't be any such thing as civilization unless people have a conscience, because if people touch God anywhere, where is it except through their conscience? And what is anybody's conscience except a little piece of the conscience of all men that ever lived?_


----------



## HeartLess

khurasaan1 said:


> Alhamdolillah ! I know it very well thats why Iam taking the side with the rangerz....and for ure knowledge ...there is no Namaz-e-Janaaza for the robbers killed like that.......ummm............
> Alhamdolillah Iam not sick but I guess u are illeterate...about the Islamic Knowledge.....very sad for that.....


 
well from ur recurring support for those Rangers it seems that either u were involved in this murder or u r very much about to join TTP to implement ur kind of Islam in this country !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SummerWine

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> A daciot died a shamefull death.............. shouldnt have happened....... maybe the guys hand slipped or smthin............ who knows...................


 
Dear sir Aoa, 

Was the murdered person a convicted dacoit?


----------



## humanfirst

Only strict punishments to robbers and decoits and rapists can ensure complete safety which ordinary innocent citizens deserve.These rangers were not doing anything extra judicial,there is already a shoot at sight order on robbers and decoits in karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

Santro said:


> So that justifies execution in broad daylight??
> 
> And I am deeply saddened by some deranged people joining pdf..
> well.. hope their mother does not have to see something this guys mother had to.


 
Hey man! every killer, robber has mother ...so when the killers get executed or punished their mothers cry no matter what.....so we shold undestand the situation ....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

by the way, where is this video shot?

is it the scene of a crime? Why so many news crews at different angles so close to Rangers? were they assigned to do documentary on Rangers? or is it simply a ''wrong place at the right time'' kind of thing


i find it a bit unusual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khurasaan1

SilentNinja said:


> What do you think there are prison's for?


 
Bro! these prisons are created by GORA men ...not in Islam......for the robberz....
the robberz alwayz gets executed and theives gets their hands cutt off.....


----------



## Jango

the boy lunged at the ranger, so i think that was the cause the ranger reacted this way, but the way he was pointing the gun at the boy's face was horrible. when the boy was reaching after the gun, the other people instead of standing there should have pinned the boy and got him down on the ground, in US, the first thing the authorities tell is to get on the ground and spread your arms, this shows a complete lack of training how to act in these situations. just pin the culprit down.

If this had been a case where the boy was coming at full speed towards a ranger checkpost or 'naka' then it would have been justifiable but this is outrageous by the ranger who killed the boy.

but because it is a military institution, justice has a good chance to prevail, the guy will probably be in a jail now at the garrison.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zeluvaa

What happened was disgusting to say the least, a clear abuse of power by the Rangers! *But what is even more appalling and disgusting is the response by some posters here. That is just sick!*

Regardless of the crime committed by the person, an officers job is to apprehend, not kill! Unless the officers lives were in imminent danger by the person, they had no reason to shoot. And it is clear from the video that the youth did not have a gun or any kind of weapon in his possession when he was shot at. 

The law of the country, the courts and lawyers are there for a reason. That reason is to offer a fair trial to a person and eke out justice. What is the use of law's and courts when those who are supposed to enforce said law are themselves breaking the law? Whatever happened to "innocent until proven guilty". And even if he was guilty of theft, what religion or country says to kill a person for it?

Also if you see the video, at one point you can clearly hear some of the rangers saying "Maar de, Maar de" (shoot him, shoot him). The poor guy was clearly very afraid. He wasn't going after the rangers to steal the gun, he was trying, begging, to not shoot at him.

Inna lilla hi wa inna elaihi rajioon. Hope to god the culprits gets punished for this barbarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> The thing is that the poor guy was at the wrong place at the wrong time. Even though he committed a crime and that his pistol was fake and that he was not a professional and that he deemed it necessary to rip people of their belongings, what the Rangers did was down right pathetic and immoral. The unfortunate thing is that such things have been happening in the past and that Police and Rangers (may be FC to an extent) have been involved in such extra judicial killings, but this one was extreme. i have heard ishtiyar mujrims being executed and those who have killed Police walas (not that i condone it), but this guy's crime was a bit too less for being executed in such cold blood. It was simply show of might and power - when i said that he was at the wrong place at the wrong time, he actually tried to bother a police chap (who was with his girl), the dude, considering himself above the law and everything that exists between the sky and the deep blue sea, called the rangers (Police and Rangers are in contact, always) and the police wala (in order to show his mightiness) and the ranger guys (in order to please the police), just made sure that an 'example is made out of the poor guy!'
> 
> i can only hope that these bastards are put behind bars and an example is made out of them, but at the same time, this should also serve as a warning to those wannabe thugs who consider snatching mobile phones and purses is 'cool'


 
absolutely......

+1


----------



## khurasaan1

humanfirst said:


> Only strict punishments to robbers and decoits and rapists can ensure complete safety which ordinary innocent citizens deserve.These rangers were not doing anything extra judicial,there is already a shoot at sight order on robbers and decoits in karachi.


 
Thanks ....U r the only person here understanding the situation and justifying the right thing......
highly appreciate that......


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

someone please tell me -- did he have a fake pistol at any point prior to the film, or one found on his person?

was stolen merchandise or jewelry/money/mobiles found on him?

what is latest on it


----------



## Xeric

WebMaster said:


> I want all these rangers guys behind the bars. Set an example!
> 
> This looks all planned, and must have some money involved. *No one has the guts to fire in front of the camera.*


 
What bothers me is the fact that the rangers knew that they are being shot, why the badmashi then? Is there something more that meets the eye? i hope you know what i am trying to say here?


----------



## alphamale

many members here are pointing the fact that these type of incidents are common all around world. it is true but such incidents happens in civil wars, insurgency hit areas. if that guy was really a convict he should have been arrested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nagraj

Dude it's not allah ...
it's that gun which gave them right to execute!
and trust me with those guns some of these guys will not hesitate in executing Allah as well
if he ever comes infront of them .
the power that flows though these barrel of guns gives more high then any alcohol or religion.










anyways no point arguing with you..


khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....


----------



## khurasaan1

HeartLess said:


> well from ur recurring support for those Rangers it seems that either u were involved in this murder or u r very much about to join TTP to implement ur kind of Islam in this country !!!


 
I alwayz opposed TTP and will ...but Iam gonna support the Rangers in this incident .....I knw they did the right thing here....
who knows this guy was wrking for the TTP cuz TTP pplz do such kinda stuff....
Is possible u got sympathyz for the TTP....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

khurasaan1 said:


> Then it is our weakness ..if we cant execute them....
> Rasool Allah PBUH said" If my daughter commit such a crime/stealing her hand would be cutt off too"
> so the rangers shot his left hand ...Alhamdolillah....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nagraj

Kindly do change ur avatar !
that message doesn't fit u r posts!


humanfirst said:


> Only strict punishments to robbers and decoits and rapists can ensure complete safety which ordinary innocent citizens deserve.These rangers were not doing anything extra judicial,there is already a shoot at sight order on robbers and decoits in karachi.


----------



## S.M.R

Abu Zolfiqar said:


>


 
hotlinking not allowed, post the image by uploading it on imagehost.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> What bothers me is the fact that the rangers knew that they are being shot, why the badmashi then? Is there something more that meets the eye? i hope you know what i am trying to say here?


 
media wants a spicy story...and i guess ranger didnt care about his image, career, self-respect or even his own family for whom he was PROBABLY earning bread....


same media establish contacts in terror groups --- media gets its spicy story and terrorists get their ''messages'' heard but maybe im digressing here


----------



## khurasaan1

Nagraj said:


> Dude it's not allah ...
> it's that gun which gave them right to execute!
> and trust me with those guns some of these guys will not hesitate in executing Allah as well
> if he ever comes infront of them .
> the power that flows though these barrel of guns gives more high then any alcohol or religion.
> anyways no point arguing with you..


 U have ure own philosophy but the situation in Karachi is worse than u can even imagine....In Islam for every action is a real logic ....and according to my knowledge the Rangers did the right thing to implement law and order there.....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

khurasaan1 said:


> Okay I pray then somebody rob u in broad daylight on gun point of all ure belongingz.....then I guess u gonna learn how u feel....
> Alhamdolillah ! Iam not Kharji ....and I know what Iam saying dont have to be scared of anybody in telling the truth...and according to my knowledge The Rangers did the right thing.....if u agree or dont agree...
> but I knw u will agree when somebody will try to shoot u while robbing u ......




you don't believe in courts?


----------



## Nagraj

Dude for u r information i was born and brought up in some of the worst naxalite affected area in india ...
u have no clue how high the gun can give u........
Add the impunity from law .
heck forget quran 
the holder will not hesitate to kill allha himself........


khurasaan1 said:


> U have ure own philosophy but the situation in Karachi is worse than u can even imagine....In Islam for every action is a real logic ....and according to my knowledge the Rangers did the right thing to implement law and order there.....


----------



## TOPGUN

It sadness me deeply that rangers took this young boys life ... even if he was a thief he should be handed over to the police in the right way of doing things. What is our county coming to its more like hell on earth very sad very very sad ALLAH maf kara and may he have mercey on Pakistan and its people it really brings tears to my eyes at times 

P.s for those in favor of this killing shame on you no human being has a right to take another life only GOD if he was theif then the police should have taken him .. imagine what prob's made him steel really sad and shame on rangers and you the ones that support this action start facing facts hell is brought upon Pakistan for the sins it has done.


----------



## Manas

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> guy didnt even have a handkerchief in his hand.....!!
> 
> and it was broad daylight!



One word...His killer is perfect example being *Trigger Happy*.


----------



## Leader

since last view incidents I have seen a shift of opinion in people.

people used to say "gernail harrrami hain, nichay ke fooji achay hain", now they say "yeh hain hi saray bagairat, kutay ke bachay"


P.S *Few instead of View.*


----------



## Nagraj

Dude loved u r signature!!
who's is it!


Manas said:


> One word...His killer is perfect example being *Trigger Happy*.


----------



## Leader

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> media wants a spicy story...and i guess ranger didnt care about his image, career, self-respect or even his own family for whom he was PROBABLY earning bread....
> 
> *
> same media establish contacts in terror groups --- media gets its spicy story and terrorists get their ''messages'' heard but maybe im digressing here*


 
Saleem Shehzad and ISI... Im sure the reason behind those "spicy stories" is much higher than a "professional brain" can ever think of....


----------



## Karachiite

Rangers have been called in Karachi for a long time now. They have done jacksh!t here. Target killers are right in front of their eyes and they do nothing. All these hijras can do is kill innocent people and they have been killing innocents since the 80s in Karachi. When a Raymond Davis appears these peoples be it Army, Rangers or Police piss in their pants. 
I know how the family of this innocent young man who was killed by these animals are feeling. My own uncle and his wife and kids were slaughtered by these pathetic animal Rangers too in the 90s.

What's more pathetic and disgraceful is that some of the users here are actually supporting these na mard Rangers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> since last view incidents I have seen a shift of opinion in people.
> 
> people used to say "gernail harrrami hain, nichay ke fooji achay hain", now they say "yeh hain hi saray bagairat, kutay ke bachay"


 
Hey AH, rangers are NOT 'fooji'!! They are civil armed forces!

Mods, please take not of such (deliberate) exaggerations from now on. We dont want to convert this thread (where we mourn the killing of an innocent) into a fauji bashing, amreeka hating, Islam twisting and YYY conspiracy theory packed action thriller!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aks18

Talibans ko maar nahi saktay bachoun ko maar kar hero ban rahay hain salay.


----------



## Manas

Nagraj said:


> Dude loved u r signature!!
> who's is it!



Its my own line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why do people get so Goddam emotional and irrational all the time

pull yourselves together

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> Hey AH, rangers are NOT 'fooji'!! They are civil armed forces!
> 
> Mods, please take not of such (deliberate) exaggerations from now on. We dont want to convert this thread (where we mourn the killing of an innocent) into a fauji bashing, amreeka hating, Islam twisting and YYY conspiracy theory packed action thriller!


 
I said since the *last view incidents*.......and I said *opinion of people*.... I am sure layman knows no difference between rangers and fooj or whatever security forces etc, for them men in uniform are fooji, have you never been in commoners ?

P.S: *not view but Few*


----------



## U-571

innocentboy said:


> How many of you all have been to karachi, there will be hardly any house, whose member is not robbed. Even on I.I. Chundrigar Road, mobile snatching, laptop snatching, valuable snatching is on high note. Rangers are given order, from time to time, to kill any person carrying weapon, trying to robb people. Whenever there is traffic jam, these robbers come in action. The robbing / snatching is becoming an industry in karachi. Even jihadies were found involved in such activities including bank robberies for fund raising. I have also heard that you can get pistol on 'hourly rental' basis to commit crimes.
> 
> There should be blanket shoot at sight orders for Rangers (not police).


 
yaar app bhi aik namuna ho

even jehadis ??????????????????:

if we have such kind of mentality and ignorance in our nation, good bye nation!!


----------



## AvidSpice

My God--Heart wrenching....the ranger could have just arrested him instead of shooting him..there were at least three of them..and everybody watched him bleed to death? yaar..aisi bhi kya galti ki thi bande ne... Sad! And RIP.


----------



## U-571

innocentboy said:


> You mean the killing would be justified in that case?


 
when did i say, killing would have been justified, i said it would have been another case, because the punishment of the killer is execution anyway

karachi is prone to immense street crimes and most of the case the robbers bribe these police guys and are set free, so people try o take law in their hands, my point is if the justice is provided to people, they would stop taking laws in their hands


----------



## S.M.R

U-571 said:


> yaar app bhi aik namuna ho
> 
> even jehadis ??????????????????:
> 
> if we have such kind of mentality and ignorance in our nation, good bye nation!!


 
Jehadis might not be right word, but many cases are there on records that some mullah type people (alleged TTP) were arrested for kidnapping. remember those who ran away from jail ward of Civil Hospital, who were they? they were kidnappers for ransom, police said they were TTP's people.
I meant those kind of people man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

people in this are so stupid, they are commenting in this thread like the guy was innocent or something, or he was a jehadi or islamic bigotted extremist terrorist mullah

the reality is, in karachi robbers mercilessly kill innocent people for resisting themslevs to be robbed, many sons have died this way, i think the half inbred posters before making it a national issue or comparing this robber to jehadi or the rangers jehadi should understand the situation in karachi before opening their useless mouths


----------



## U-571

innocentboy said:


> Jehadis might not be right word, but many cases are there on records that some mullah type people (alleged TTP) were arrested for kidnapping. remember those who ran away from jail ward of Civil Hospital, who were they? they were kidnappers for ransom, police said they were TTP's people.
> I meant those kind of people man.


 
some mullah type people??, man if you had been living pakistan you must know in karachi all pashtuns etc dress the same, how can you distinguish if he is a mullah or not, or related to TTP, please stop insulting the race as a whole, altaf bhai has done enough damage segregating the people, and declaring every pathan a taliban terrorist

every terrorist/criminal is not a jehadi, madrassah educated, brainwashed taliban, suicide bomber mullah, alquaeda, hizbullah, religious, islamic terrorist, jamaat islami or say pathan, there are terrorists in all race and they should be condemned irrespective of their races or religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

U-571 said:


> people in this are so stupid, they are commenting in this thread like the guy was innocent or something, or he was a jehadi or islamic bigotted extremist terrorist mullah
> 
> the reality is, in karachi robbers mercilessly kill innocent people for resisting themslevs to be robbed, many sons have died this way, i think the half inbred posters before making it a national issue or comparing this robber to jehadi or the rangers jehadi should understand the situation in karachi before opening their useless mouths


 
Even if that guy had killed someone rangers should have JUST ARRESTED HIM

OK i know many judges are corrupt but what you want. Just because our judicial system is not working properly we should leave such matters at the mercy of these rangers and police (who are corrupt themselves).


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if you look at history, you shouldnt be TOO worried.....worrying alone wont solve the problems.
> 
> Karachi of 1990s was worse than the Karachi of today in my opinion though it was purely political and there werent suicide bombers and car bombers, etc. etc.. There were many such cases of police excesses in the past --and in those days media didnt exist to report (expose) such things. The police of those days were more like personal body guards and pawns used to whoop the fat a.sses of political opponents.
> 
> I think Rangers have much improvement needed and need a better training and equipment, but i wouldnt villify the entire organization because that is wrong.....same way Pakistanis hate being labelled corrupt or extremist --these guys (and the members of armed forces) dont enjoy public to generalize and dress them down. they need your support
> 
> of course when crap like this happens -- action must be taken and heads shud roll. There has to be accountability for actions. This action --which we could see clearly on video -- is not justifiable in any way or form. So im sure action will be taken. The fact that this incident is being discussed angrily in parliament and has been met with so much shock in Pakistan I think there is no need for concern that these rangers involved would be let off the hook



Thank you for such a level headed and fair post. I hope that the investigation is fair and quick, and that justice is meted out to whomever needed.


----------



## S.M.R

U-571 said:


> when did i say, killing would have been justified, i said it would have been another case, because the punishment of the killer is execution anyway
> 
> karachi is prone to immense street crimes and most of the case the robbers bribe these police guys and are set free, so people try o take law in their hands, *my point is if the justice is provided to people*, they would stop taking laws in their hands


 
aaaaaahhhh... have you ever been to courts? which justice you are talking about. Have you ever been robbed? if yes, did you go to Police for report, if yes, then were you able to lodge the 'Pakki FIR'?, if yes then How many times Police has called you for Shanakht Parade? Police just makes your life hell, if you are able to lodge the Pakki FIR. There are so many IFs when done, Pakistan will be heaven.


----------



## Xracer

Sari Hokomat hi hy toh ranger kasay na hn


----------



## Kavin

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....



*&#8220;Thus saith the Lord, 'Verily those who are patient in adversity and forgive wrongs, are the doers of excellence.'&#8221;*
*- Prophet Muhammad*(PUH)




khurasaan1 said:


> Okay I pray then somebody rob u in broad daylight on gun point of all ure belongingz.....then I guess u gonna learn how u feel....
> Alhamdolillah ! Iam not Kharji ....and I know what Iam saying dont have to be scared of anybody in telling the truth...and according to my knowledge The Rangers did the right thing.....if u agree or dont agree...
> but I knw u will agree when somebody will try to shoot u while robbing u ......


*
&#8220;Do not say, that if the people do good to us, we will do good to them and if the people oppress us, we will oppress them but determine that if people do you good, you will do good to them and if they oppress you, you will not oppress them.&#8221;*
*- Prophet Muhammad* (PUH)

@ topic
RIP


----------



## S.M.R

U-571 said:


> some mullah type people??, man if you had been living pakistan you must know in karachi all pashtuns etc dress the same, how can you distinguish if he is a mullah or not, or related to TTP, please stop insulting the race as a whole, altaf bhai has done enough damage segregating the people, and declaring every pathan a taliban terrorist
> 
> every terrorist/criminal is not a jehadi, madrassah educated, brainwashed taliban, suicide bomber mullah, alquaeda, hizbullah, religious, islamic terrorist, jamaat islami or say pathan, there are terrorists in all race and they should be condemned irrespective of their races or religion


 Extremists

I was talking about above link.

and another one
http://www.dawn.com/2011/05/16/ttp-man-kidnapper-escape-from-hospital.html

Where did i referred pashtuns? it is you who is trying to drags pashtuns into this.


----------



## Peregrine

Xeric said:


> Hey AH, rangers are NOT 'fooji'!! They are civil armed forces!



*O please!* and who command this so-called civil armed force?


----------



## Stealth IFV

Signs of an undisciplined force, shooting civilians with high powered G3's, something that even the folks at Guantanamo don't get for street justice!


----------



## U-571

Tiger Awan said:


> Even if that guy had killed someone rangers should have JUST ARRESTED HIM
> 
> OK i know many judges are corrupt but what you want. Just because our judicial system is not working properly we should leave such matters at the mercy of these rangers and police (who are corrupt themselves).


 
im only trying to bring this event in the light of the conditions in karachi where the robbers are rampant, and are normlly protected by police, i dont say the rangers did the correct thing, but im just bringing this story into the light of current events, im equally horrified by this killing, it was brutal, the guy didnt deserve that


----------



## Desert Fox

U-571 said:


> some mullah type people??, man if you had been living pakistan you must know in karachi all pashtuns etc dress the same, how can you distinguish if he is a mullah or not, or related to TTP, please stop insulting the race as a whole, altaf bhai has done enough damage segregating the people, and declaring every pathan a taliban terrorist
> 
> every terrorist/criminal is not a jehadi, madrassah educated, brainwashed taliban, suicide bomber mullah, alquaeda, hizbullah, religious, islamic terrorist, jamaat islami or say pathan, there are terrorists in all race and they should be condemned irrespective of their races or religion


 
of course, these people will always attack Pathans, if thousands of Pathans dies from drone strikes you won't see Karachite or his Mohajir buddies defending the innocent Pakhtuns but when one criminal gets caught by the rangers red handed and killed by Rangers Karachite and his like start jumping up and down whining as if the sky is falling.

I agree that the ranger should have not taken justice into his own hands but when do people like Karachite stand up for the innocent people who die in Waziristan at the hands of terrorists and Drone strikes? In fact these same people term all of those innocents as "terrorists". Its just hypocrisy at its best.


----------



## Xeric

Leader said:


> I said since the *last view incidents*.......and I said *opinion of people*.... I am sure layman knows no difference between rangers and fooj or whatever security forces etc, for them men in uniform are fooji, have you never been in commoners ?
> 
> P.S: not view but Few


 It doesnt matter. No need to bale out now. We know what you meant.

Except those retards who cant even wipe their snout (God forbids) and those villagers who live in places like Jazzuk, Bibi Lor etc (Balochistan) who have to walk for days to get a bucket of drinking water and those who have never left their birth place and have spent generation there, everybody else (especially) who has an internet connection and can search for **** knows the fcuking difference between the Police, FC, Rangers and the Army! But then that's a separate case if they want that others should consider them R-Tards, nevertheless!

P.S. Believe me, you can just not imagine who deep i have been with 'commoners'. Now let me ask you, have YOU ever spent nights at truck hotels, Rs 5 per _manji_ motels and with those who dont bathe for 7 months considering the below freezing temperatures? Or have you been with and consoled grandmas who still (actually) think that guys in uniform are not humans but supernaturals? Or may be, when was the last time you traveled from Karachi to Abbotabad via bus and the guy sitting next to you was like 'hey, you shouldnt drink leemo pani after you have taken milk, or else "aapnay jo doodh piya hai wo phat jayga"..!!!

No crap, no BS!!


----------



## Tiger Awan

U-571 said:


> im only trying to bring this event in the light of the conditions in karachi where the robbers are rampant, and are normlly protected by police, i dont say the rangers did the correct thing, but im just bringing this story into the light of current events, im equally horrified by this killing, it was brutal, the guy didnt deserve that


ok. got your point.

A guy near my house got himself killed because he refused to hand over some 250 rs to the robbers. Its every where but in Karachi frequency is high.


----------



## Xeric

Peregrine said:


> *O please!* and who command this so-called civil armed force?


 
The MoI.

Oh, i know what are you trying to say here. The officer lot comes from the Army, though most of the junior officer are enrolled directly. and guess what, the Army Officers are "deputed" to MoI, that;s to say, they are no more under the command of the military, their pay and allowances and discipline and training are all made up as per the laws governing any other Civil Armed Forces of Pakistan (try reading about the CAFs). It's just like you give the command of Police to a Capt or Maj but then he has to run it as per the dictates of the civilian laws and if they commit any lapse, they are dealt with Pakistan Penal Code and NOT under MPML (Manual of Pakistan Military Law). In short, the military has NOTHING to do with Pakistan Civil Armed Forces, it's just because these cadres cant afford a dedicated Officer lot so to economize the resources officers are deputed to these organizations.

i know that the same officers are responsible for the training and discipline of their men in CAF, but then a mistake or crime by them cannot be attributed to the military or Army whatsoever. Rangers are just a Policing Forces, only that they have a few more heavy weapons and a bit more training than their counterparts in Police, so you better compare them with Police rather than bringing in the Army.

It's just like a retd Colonel runs (read have a job in) PTA (Pakistan Telecomm Authority) and that when PTA fcuks up, the Army automatically gets blamed. How intelligent!

Rangers are answerable to Sir R. Malik after they have answered to the Chief Secretary and NOT the COAS. So it shouldnt come to you as a surprise when they (the rangers and those who command them) do what the Romans do in Rome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## U-571

SilentNinja said:


> of course, these people will always attack Pathans, if thousands of Pathans dies from drone strikes you won't see Karachite or his Mohajir buddies defending the innocent Pakhtuns but when one criminal gets caught by the rangers red handed and killed by Rangers Karachite and his like start jumping up and down whining as if the sky is falling.
> 
> I agree that the ranger should have not taken justice into his own hands but when do people like Karachite stand up for the innocent people who die in Waziristan at the hands of terrorists and Drone strikes? In fact these same people term all of those innocents as "terrorists". Its just hypocrisy at its best.


 
well karachites are the one who understand the situation better then any pakistani and condemn military and they are not brainwashed by the media and musharraf, altaf or mqm hardly represent the karachi people.. your own pashtun brothers in PDF a.k.a mjnaushad etc etc supported the drone attacks and are still supporting, i remember i was in pashtun forum once, and i spoke against this pashtun killings both by army operation in swat etc and drone attacks, but your pashtun members used bad words for me and supported those actions


----------



## Karachiite

SilentNinja said:


> of course, these people will always attack Pathans, if thousands of Pathans dies from drone strikes you won't see Karachite or his Mohajir buddies defending the innocent Pakhtuns but when one criminal gets caught by the rangers red handed and killed by Rangers Karachite and his like start jumping up and down whining as if the sky is falling.
> 
> I agree that the ranger should have not taken justice into his own hands but when do people like Karachite stand up for the innocent people who die in Waziristan at the hands of terrorists and Drone strikes? In fact these same people term all of those innocents as "terrorists". Its just hypocrisy at its best.


 
And people say we play the ethnicity card and are racist. The army and government support drone attacks. Don't forget that the army and government have much more Pathans then Urdu Speakers. Thousands of people showed up for the IK Dharna, majority of them were big bad urdu speakers. So don't ever bark again that Urdu speakers support drone attacks which kill your kind. It is not my fault your people choose to take part in terrorist activities. 

And this man that was killed by these vicious animals was completely innocent. What evidence do you have that this guy was a criminal? 

In the 80s and 90s thousands off innocent urdu speakers were exterminated. I didn't see any Pathans condemning it. I didn't see any Pathans in Karachi picking up the bodies of the dead.


----------



## spurdozer

Or they could have taken him to hospital and saved his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

blood said:


> meanwhile on other thread's pakistani's keep screaming and shouting that isreali and indian force's keep killing innocent children in kashmir and palestine , can you please explain this now , RIP TO THE DEAD BOY , like you i wouldn't go ahead and make some immature statement's, you can't blame the entire army for this , it is just one immature soldier who lost his cool and commited this act , he should be punished for this.


 
No we cannot explain this. We cannot explain this as this is the worst thing that can happen to/in a civilized society, we condemn it to the extent possible and we hope the justice is meted out so that no such repetitions occur, but i wonder if you guys can explain this:

Indian forces carried out 1,600 extra-judicial killings: US report | World | DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pfpilot

I have tried to avoid the first page of this thread at all cost, I cannot fathom the idea of someone killing another in cold blood. It is wrong on every level, nothing justifies murder in my opinion. When one starts making exceptions, it is a very blurry and thin line between morality and immorality. 
We have seen these sort of things over the last few years quite often and unfortunately it doesn't take a genius to realize, this is what Pakistani society has become, this is what we allow to happen on our streets...it is the failure of the people as much as it is the institutions and the leadership. Poor people rob so they dont die hungry, we have done nothing to address the plight of the scores of the poor people in our land. What do we expect, for someone with no home, food, or future to exercise sound judgement.
We have failed on every level, for society seldom reaches such a lax attitude about the death of another human being, unless it has given up on it self in its entirety. This incidents make me feel embarrassed about being Pakistani, but this is Pakistan...there are too few sane people left, and more and more of them leave for better opportunities abroad...more than the leadership and the economic decline...the decline of our society as a whole is a far greater long term problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> And people say we play the ethnicity card and are racist.


Since u came back frm ur ban.......U have been doing just tht!



> The army and government support drone attacks. Don't forget that the army and government have much more Pathans then Urdu Speakers.


The govt and army dont discriminate........ The govt has many urdu speaking office holders....heck the first president of Pakistan was an urdu speaker!

The army had many urdu speaking generals and even the longest rulling COAS! And same with Pashtuns......... So stop the rants man........also urdu speakers make just 8% of the population.



> Thousands of people showed up for the IK Dharna, majority of them were big bad urdu speakers.



Thts their basic right!



> So don't ever bark again that Urdu speakers support drone attacks which kill your kind. It is not my fault your people choose to take part in terrorist activities.



Dont........ man.Terrorists have no language or ethnicity..... they also have urdu speakers,punjabis and even baloch among them.




> And this man that was killed by these vicious animals was completely innocent. What evidence do you have that this guy was a criminal?


Have u seen the video and heard the guy say tht the he was "MAJBOOR" and the gun was not "REAL"??

Also how can u tell abt his ethnicity?? our genetic make up isnt very very different.....like Black vs White........He can be a darker pashtun or even a baloch,punjabi so what????
U we start playin the ethnic victim card??


> In the 80s and 90s thousands off innocent urdu speakers were exterminated. I didn't see any Pathans condemning it.


90 thousand? can u even count tht much??? can u prove it? NO.........u just heard it frm some thick headed moron...... coz u were in ur diapers at the time.


> I didn't see any Pathans in Karachi picking up the bodies of the dead.


Most of the victims of the political violence/target killings are pashtuns!

And we know abt the rivalry of MQM and ANP........So dont even talk abt it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Leader said:


> I said since the *last view incidents*.......and I said *opinion of people*.... I am sure layman knows no difference between rangers and fooj or whatever security forces etc, for them men in uniform are fooji, have you never been in commoners ?
> 
> P.S: *not view but Few*


 
ignorance is no excuse....it's been said 4-5 times already in this thread and others like it


there's no benefit or use in abusing or villifying entire organizations just because of a (hopefully) very isolated and MOST unfortunate incident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Wow!! Dont tell they shot his hand and left him there to bleed out and die!


----------



## Tiger Awan

Liquid said:


> Wow!! Dont tell they shot his hand and left him there to bleed out and die!


 
hand + leg and after that one of them said "KAFI HAI" (may be some-one wanted more) pathetic.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Tiger Awan said:


> hand + leg and after that one of them said "KAFI HAI" (may be some-one wanted more) pathetic.


 
A damn shame. What does "kafi hai" mean? (Dont speak/understand Urdu/hindi)


----------



## Tiger Awan

Liquid said:


> A damn shame. What does "kafi hai" mean? (Dont speak/understand Urdu/hindi)


 
"Its enough"


----------



## VelocuR

I recently read this thread and find it very surprise. 

This boy (decoit) try purposely to kill rangers in hidden place before caught him.

Shooting him (his legs) is giving a strong example to other decoits and terrorists if they dare to attack rangers.

It is good news, now these rangers are capable to shoot down drones and Al Qaida.


----------



## Huda

Another sad incident in which our forces are involved (like sailkot incident)

Rest in peace


----------



## macnurv

Another feather in the cap of Pakistan's Security Forces, shoot people with plastic guns in the stomach and when some one with real Guns come along you fu*king can't do jackshit in 16hours of operation. When 6 guys whoop your candy a$$es. Kudos Pakistan Rangers, your ruthlessness is legendary now. 
BUT no there are still bunch of morons who will come here and say "support these men". NO these men were suppose to uphold the law, instead they took the role of Judge, Jury and executioner. Kharotabad incident should have been an eye opener for us but we prefer to remain asleep. Get ready next time highly undisciplined Paramilitary soldier decides that your a threat, bang bang for you.
Great work rangers, shooting a criminal with plastic gun and saluting a NRO beneficiary Criminal, Rehman Malik.
 Forget the jhannda focus on Dandaa.


----------



## relativiti

after reading full story from multiple sources its very confusing, can anyone please explain me briefly what exactly took place?? anyway RIP to the chap


----------



## Desert Fox

Karachiite said:


> And people say we play the ethnicity card and are racist.



First of all, calm your @ss down

And yes you do actually, throughout this whole forum all you talk about is how badly you innocent MQM followers are and all that other bullcrap, as if your the only ones in the world who've seen bad times, get out of your victim mentality.



Karachiite said:


> The army and government support drone attacks. Don't forget that the army and government have much more Pathans then Urdu Speakers.



The army doesn't take any action unless given permission by the government (unfortunately, otherwise Karachi would have been a stable city today)



Karachiite said:


> Thousands of people showed up for the IK Dharna, *majority of them* were big bad urdu speakers.



not sure where your getting this info from, your source? Most/Majority of the people at the dharna were Tribals (and others from KPK/FATA) who lost their families in Drone strikes.



Karachiite said:


> So don't ever bark again that Urdu speakers support drone attacks which kill your *kind*.



apparently your the one barking here not me, so you don't bark again about "Pak army killed our people in the 1990's and 80's".




Karachiite said:


> It is not my fault your people choose to take part in terrorist activities.



the supporter of the Terrorist organization MQM is telling me this, lolz!!!
Its not my fault your people choose to take part in armed robberies and then get shot by the Rangers.




Karachiite said:


> And this man that was killed by these vicious animals was completely innocent. What evidence do you have that this guy was a criminal?



Apparently if you haven't read my previous posts, i have disapproved of the action taken by the ranger, however the man is guilty of a crime since he admitted in the video that *"Yar mein Majboor tha" meaning it (the robbery) was necessary*, and even the eye witnesses have said that he was a Decoit.

The Rangers in the video kept telling the guy to sit down but instead the guy kept resisting and grabbed one of the rangers G3 Gun and from there the ranger fired in desperation.



Karachiite said:


> In the 80s and 90s *thousands* off innocent urdu speakers were exterminated.



thousands? where are you getting this number from?



Karachiite said:


> In the 80s and 90s thousands off innocent urdu speakers were *exterminated.*



Exterminated? lol do you even know what your typing? if your* kind* were exterminated then you wouldn't even be alive today.


----------



## relativiti




----------



## VelocuR

*THINK before too much emotional.

RANGERS asking this boy to sit down but this boy refused. Then this boy continusly came close to rangers pushing off their guns. Mercy, mercy, etc. 

That's answer to his legs. Don't mess with Rangers. *

If he did sit down on the floor, it is different story. Watch youtube over again again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mirage 5000 said:


> some one remember these guys? whats the status of there case?lol at pakistani law.


 
Later it was proved tht they were involved in a murder and also were involved in robberies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

U-571 said:


> well karachites are the one who understand the situation better then any pakistani and condemn military and they are not brainwashed by the media and musharraf, altaf or mqm hardly represent the karachi people.. your own pashtun brothers in PDF a.k.a mjnaushad etc etc supported the drone attacks and are still supporting, i remember i was in pashtun forum once, and i spoke against this pashtun killings both by army operation in swat etc and drone attacks, but your pashtun members used bad words for me and supported those actions


 
Army action is different from drone strikes, in Army operations civilians are evacuated, in drone strikes wedding celebrations and parties are bombed.

I'm not against army operations that target Taliban, i'm against drone strikes because they kill innocent people.


----------



## relativiti

RaptorRX707 said:


> *THINK before too much emotional.
> 
> RANGERS asking this boy to sit down but this boy refused. Then this boy continusly came close to rangers pushing off their guns. Mercy, mercy, etc.
> 
> That's answer to his legs. Don't mess with Rangers. *
> 
> If he did sit down on the floor, it is different story. Watch youtube over again again.


 
i understand the cause of shooting but why didn't anyone took him to a hospital.
are there any shoot at sight order present??


----------



## Mabs

Karachiite said:


> Congrats hope your daddy feels like a big man now after destroying families. Just like how these rangers felt big by killing an unarmed boy. These people probably felt mighty and strong when they killed thousands of innocent Bengalis as well. When a few drones kills some terrorists its crimes against humanity when kids are being killed off by the government agencies then its justice.


 
You feel bad about that operation in Karachi, don't you? You feel that the GoP came down very harsh on the people and the difference between the innocents and miscreants was blurred which led to the loss of innocent lives. You feel that the GoP should have sat down with the people and tried to figure out a peaceful way outa the whole mess. That's what we have been saying about the tribal belt operations as well that instead of measuring everyone with the same yardstick we need to differentiate between the real Talib and the innocent local tribals. Instead of just mercilessly killing them all, we need to separate the good from the bad and then go after the militants. It hurts you when a boy is killed in Karachi but you spew venom when it comes to operations in the tribal belt. Aren't you a big man now? 

I know a Tribal who is 14 year old and whose father,uncle and little brother were all killed in a gunship helicopter attack, and he is sellin cheap sunglasses in Karachi now but you don't see that as injustice, do you now ? The brutal murder of this youth is condemnable and so is the loss of human lives in the tribal belt in the name of collateral damage. Extra judicial killing, no matter where it happens is illegal, and the perpetrators should be hung to death. *Anyone who advocates a barbaric and senseless assault on their own people without caring for the loss of human lives and due process of law, be it in Karachi or Khyber is a traitor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

relativiti said:


> i understand the cause of shooting but why didn't anyone took him to a hospital.
> are there any shoot at sight order present??


 
Yes, this boy will go to hospital and get full recovered by his journalists friends and others. I wish him well in his health. I am sure this boy is learning a lesson, don't COME near Rangers. Do you expect if terrorists do similar way or bribe Rangers saying "Hehehe..." We, Pakistanis, faces many innocent people died by terrorists.

For the sakes, Rangers are working hard to secure Pakistan and many terrorists issues going on. This boy probably playing fun with Rangers, found plastic guns (0:06 youtube) and he hidding in the park. I have seen many decoits are done wrong things. 

Investigation is now blaming on Rangers's responsibles and self defence. What a nonsense.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

watch

his brother


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

RaptorRX707 said:


> Yes, this boy will go to hospital and get full recovered by his journalists friends and others. I wish him well in his health. I am sure this boy is learning a lesson, don't COME near Rangers. Do you expect if terrorists do similar way or bribe Rangers saying "Hehehe..." We, Pakistanis, faces many innocent people died by terrorists.
> 
> For the sakes, Rangers are working hard to secure Pakistan and many terrorists issues going on. This boy probably playing fun with Rangers, found plastic guns (0:06 youtube) and he hidding in the park. I have seen many decoits are done wrong things.
> 
> Investigation is now blaming on Rangers's responsibles and self defence. What a nonsense.


 
I thought he was dead? just look at the threat title!


----------



## Xeric

Hail liberty:


----------



## Mabs

Robber or not, you just can not eliminate someone in broad day light or in the darkness of the night. If he was a criminal ,he should have been arrested and produced in a court of law. That's the SOP and should have been followed. These soldiers should be made an example oof and given the maximum penalty possible to ensure that no one dares to act like this in the future. 

On the other hand, we also need to investigate why the rangers were so edgy and eradicate the avenues which puts their lives at risk. We should never forget that these people are the bravest of the brave as their is no bigger sacrifice than one's life. These people are on the front-line and their concerns should be resolved on a war footing.


----------



## VelocuR

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I thought he was dead? just look at the threat title!


 
Not really he was dead. The title is incorrect, I guess people jump to the bad conclusion. 

My Salute to big Rangers and its job risks. Let reverse situation- ranger died by shot and boy alive run away.


----------



## Dance

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Later it was proved tht they were involved in a murder and also were involved in robberies.


 
Even if that is true, they did not deserve to be brutally murdered like they were. 

They should have been arrested and presented to the court, the proper way. Theres a reason why laws exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....


 
You are a sick man of sick mentality,I am a hafiz-e-quraan i know Islam better than you,Even if he is guilty of robbing someone you have got no authority to shoot him,So shut your mouth and dont bring Islam into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> You are a sick man of sick mentality,I am a hafiz-e-quraan i know Islam better than you,Even if he is guilty of robing someone you have got no authority to shoot him,So shut your mouth and dont bring Islam into it.


 
Hes not dead.

Going by islamic law.......should we chop his hand now?


----------



## Dance

*Rangers shooting: Mother blames Rehman Malik​*

KARACHI: The mother of the youth shot dead by Rangers personnel said on Thursday that she holds Interior Minister Rehman Malik responsible for the killing of her son.

Manzoor Fatima, mother of deceased 19-year-old Sarfaraz Shah, said that she blamed the interior minister for her son&#8217;s brutal murder.
&#8220;Who has allowed the Rangers to open fire on citizens? Rehman Malik has given the shoot at sight order,&#8221; she said. She also urged the Supreme Court to take notice of the incident.

Malik said on Thursday that it should not be forgotten that the boy was a criminal. He added that Shah was trying to rob two women before the incident took place.

Shah&#8217;s family is from Bagh in Azad Kashmir. According to his mother, he had recently taken his matric exams and had hoped to pursue computer science. He was the fourth child, and has four brothers.

His friends and relatives claim that Shah had never stolen from anyone to their knowledge. They also said that if he needed money, Shah would have asked his family.

Shah was shot at point blank range in a public park in an incident filmed live and broadcast on television on Wednesday. Footage of the incident, filmed by an Awaaz TV cameraman, was broadcast repeatedly on local television stations.

In it, a Rangers official can be seen dragging the boy, then throwing him towards half a dozen armed comrades, one of whom then shot the 19-year-old twice at point-blank range as he begged for his life.

The five Rangers were subsequently arrested and taken to the Rangers headquarters and Jinnah Court in Karachi.
Cameraman receives threats

The Awaaz TV cameraman who videotaped the incident has received threats from unknown persons after footage of the incident was aired on Wednesday. Sindh Information Minister Sharjeel Memon said those calls would be traced and the cameraman would be given adequate protection.
Earlier, a case had been filed at the Boat Basin police station by Afsar Khan against Shah for attempted robbery. The complainant claimed that Sarfraz attempted to rob him and his family.

Town Police Officer Tariq Dharajo has said that the case registered against Shah is void as the accused is dead.

Rangers shooting: Mother blames Rehman Malik &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> Hail liberty:



LOL! You are so predictable Xeric! 

Your argument against Pakistan Army's corruption is that ALL organs of the State are corrupt, so it is NOT surprising that your argument against this blatant extra judical murder is this pathetic attempt to say "well it happens elsewhere too!".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

The kid was from Bagh in Azad Kashmir. Was giving his metric exams.

RIP your blood will not go to waste.

I just hope International Media take notice of this and embarrasses these Rangers to the maximum. I know TOI has taken notice of this but that is only to belittle Pakistan but still better then nothing.



Liquid said:


> watch
> 
> his brother


 
SO these scumbag Rangers changed their stories once the video was out. I've been saying this from time. All those innocent people that were killed by these Rangers in Karachi previously posed no threat. These Rangers make up great stories.


----------



## Mabs

Just a reminder for my caring friends from across the border. This kind of incidents happen frequently in Kashmir and your other insurgency affected areas. While we do appreciate your concern for this dreadful act and condemn it more than you do, we would urge you to do a little introspection and care a little for your own brethren as well who are being killed under the guise of AFSPA. You really don't have any higher moral ground to say anything regarding this issue.


----------



## U-571

SilentNinja said:


> Army action is different from drone strikes, in Army operations civilians are evacuated, in drone strikes wedding celebrations and parties are bombed.
> 
> I'm not against army operations that target Taliban, i'm against drone strikes because they kill innocent people.


 
all civilians, every one was evacuated??? and no innocents died??, see you pashtun people yourself justify the killings and then come weep that urdu speakers are bloody cold hearted blah blah

drone attacks are doing same what army did before, before the drones were thought to be really killing militants until the reality realized

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Xeric said:


> It's just like a retd Colonel runs (read have a job in) PTA (Pakistan Telecomm Authority) and that when PTA fcuks up, the Army automatically gets blamed. How intelligent!


Excuse my lack of apprehension here, but does a retired general holds the reigns of Karachi Rangers as well? No na, then your analogy here is as trifling as the rest of your post. If Kiyani represents the Military, then DG rangers Karachi is responsible for the actions of the miscreants under his command. And lastly why the inquiry committee only comprises of Army officer's especially when they have nothing to do with this incident?(if we go by your theory). Whether they work for UNO, ANF & Rangers they still are army officers, you may be able to fool some of the people but not me.


----------



## Mabs

Karachiite said:


> The kid was from Bagh in Azad Kashmir. Was giving his metric exams.
> 
> RIP your blood will not go to waste.
> 
> I just hope International Media take notice of this and embarrasses these Rangers to the maximum. I know TOI has taken notice of this but that is only to belittle Pakistan but still better then nothing.


 
You do realize that the eventual embarrassment would be for Pakistan, right ? While I do not condone this act in any way, I would not want my country to be belittled by anyone for any matter.


----------



## Dance

Karachiite said:


> The kid was from Bagh in Azad Kashmir. Was giving his metric exams.
> 
> RIP your blood will not go to waste.


 
I hope so too. But knowing Pakistan's kangaroo courts and how people like the Sialkot brothers, terrorist victims, honor killing victims, rape victims, Salman Taseer, Shabaz Bhatti, Saleem Shahzad haven't received justice, theres not much hope

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Mabs said:


> You do realize that the eventual embarrassment would be for Pakistan, right ? While I do not condone this act in any way, I would not want my country to be belittled by anyone for any matter.


 
The world deserves to know the truth even if it does embarrass Pakistan. Maybe if International bodies take action against these people then something can emerge. Although I doubt it since America has been pressuring Pak Army to stop supporting terrorist groups but PA still continues to support terrorist groups.


----------



## Xeric

VCheng said:


> LOL! You are so predictable Xeric!
> 
> Your argument against Pakistan Army's corruption is that ALL organs of the State are corrupt, so it is NOT surprising that your argument against this blatant extra judical murder is this pathetic attempt to say "well it happens elsewhere too!".


 
That was not the aim.

Though i have hell lot of _mowaad_ collected to draw a comparison, but i never posted it as i didnt find anyone justifying the incident and that our 'friends' also kept quite over the issue. This was just something i had my twitter telling me over and again.

P.S. BTW, where did you see me forwarding justification for the incident?

And had i wanted to do a real 'pathetic attempt' i would have posted these:

Police Brutality Across The United States | Raw Justice

Bangladesh urged to end extrajudicial killings by "death squads" - AlertNet

But then you too had to prove yourself predictable enough by labeling me as someone who would reciprocate by blaming 'ALL organs of the State as corrupt', which i never did, yes i do like to point out a fingers at some, unlike others who find solace and joy by mud-slinging an *entire* family.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dance said:


> Even if that is true, they did not deserve to be brutally murdered like they were.
> 
> They should have been arrested and presented to the court, the proper way. Theres a reason why laws exist.


 
I DNT CONDONE THE ACT OF THE RANGER.


----------



## Mabs

Karachiite said:


> The world deserves to know the truth even if it does embarrass Pakistan. Maybe if International bodies take action against these people then something can emerge. Although I doubt it since America has been pressuring Pak Army to stop supporting terrorist groups but PA still continues to support terrorist groups.


 
That is the crux of the whole problem man, we accepting that some foreigner messiah will come and rescue us. Why can't we ourselves salvage us from our mess eh? Why do you want the whole world to poke their nose in Pakistan, which hasn't really helped in the past. Have faith in yourself and your abilities, and try to turn things around yourself.

*With faith, discipline and selfless devotion to duty, there is nothing worthwhile that you cannot achieve. Muhammad Ali Jinnah*


----------



## Dance

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I DNT CONDONE THE ACT OF THE RANGER.


 
I was talking about the Sialkot brothers.


----------



## sur

mirage 5000 said:


> some one remember these guys? whats the status of there case?lol at pakistani law.



*These 2 brothers shot a kid,,, then that kid's family & neighbours caught these 2 & beat them to death,,,

Media on the contrary portrayed these 2 as innocent,,, they were NOT...*

One can argue whether the way they were killed was justified or not,,, but don't forget those who's son was shot were mad as hell...


*Now this Rangers incident also is justice at door steps...
If that so-called innocent would have killed a lady while robbing her, media won't give news on that more than a ticker... & when the robber is killed media is going overboard...

When u know that justice system is NOT honest & that criminals get evicted if taken to court then it's best to punish the culprits on-spot...*

we can see the gun snatched from the alleged-robber in hands of guy in shalwar-qameez...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dance said:


> I was talking about the Sialkot brothers.


 
Nor do i condone the act of the mob.....But i am for capital punishment.....................And tht includes robbers also.


----------



## VelocuR

sur said:


> *These 2 brothers shot a kid,,, then that kid's family & neighbours caught these 2 & beat them to death,,,
> 
> Media on the contrary portrayed these 2 as innocent,,, they were NOT...*
> 
> One can argue whether the way they were killed was justified or not,,, but don't forget those whos son was shot were mad as hell...
> 
> 
> *Now this Rangers incident also is justice at door steps...
> If that so-called innocent would have killed a lady while robbing her, media won't give news on that more than a ticker... & when the robber is killed media is going overboard...
> 
> When u know that justice system is NOT honest & that criminals get evicted if taken to court then it's best to punish the culprits on-spot...*
> 
> we can see the gun shatched from the alleged-robber in hands of guy in shalwar-qameez...


 

Accha, these 2 brothers' face seem cute and look angels innocent in photo, how clever.


----------



## mirage 5000

F you pak law enforcement agencies YOU GUYS DESERVE TO BE BEHEEDED BY TALIBAN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Mabs said:


> That is the crux of the whole problem man, we accepting that some foreigner messiah will come and rescue us. Why can't we ourselves salvage us from our mess eh? Why do you want the whole world to poke their nose in Pakistan, which hasn't really helped in the past. Have faith in yourself and your abilities, and try to turn things around yourself.
> 
> *With faith, discipline and selfless devotion to duty, there is nothing worthwhile that you cannot achieve. Muhammad Ali Jinnah*



This is the only way now. Our people are good as useless now. Some people or should I say most people still don't realize that Pakistan's lifeline is coming to an end. People are still supporting these kinds of killings and supporting government agencies blindly.

And please don't quote Quaid e Azam. His vision of Pakistan was broken after the 1960s. Now he's only good for pictures in government offices where corruption is happening right there. Soon his pictures will be replaced by Mottarma Shaheed Benazir Bhutto.


----------



## Xeric

Peregrine said:


> Excuse my lack of apprehension here, but does a retired general holds the reigns of Karachi Rangers as well? No na, then your analogy here is as trifling as the rest of your post. If Kiyani represents the Military, then DG rangers Karachi is responsible for the actions of the miscreants under his command. And lastly why the inquiry committee only comprises of Army officer's especially when they have nothing to do with this incident?(if we go by your theory). Whether they work for UNO, ANF & Rangers they still are army officers, *you may be able to fool some of the people but not me*.


 
Oh yes genius, next time, when some PAF Base is attacked (God forbidden), blame the Army one more time.

i know that now you are just over loading your common sense as you cant get across that point that whether the CAFs are managed by Army Officers or whether it is the army Officers who hold inquiries (as should normally happen as they are the one responsible), they DO NOT report to the COAS, ARE NOT answerable to MoD, DOES NOT fall within the domain/sphere of the military law and DO NOT run.manage the organization by the laws, regulations and instructions the Army is bounded by, BUT they are answerable to the MoI (including the DG), they are governed by the CIVILIAN LAWS (i know you dont know a shyt about the difference between a Military Law and a Civilian one) and that they are paid by the respective Provinces, they perks for example like the batman are withdrawn from them as they no more form part of the MILITARY. The KPK has FC KPK, Balochistan has it's FC Balochistan, Punjab has Punjab Rangers and Sindh has Sindh Rangers, they all come under the MoI and just because they are run by Army Officer DOES NOT mean that the COAS can exercise his powers on them, you @#$!

The MoD or the COAS has NO say whatsoever when it comes to their employment, discipline, ACRs and punishments. Tomorrow when someone from the Coast Guards fcuks up, blame the Army again, as they too are commanded by Army/Navy Officers! The maximum that can be done is that if an officer is proved guility, he would be dealt with by the Civilian Laws and the Laws of the organization (FC, Rangers etc) and then he would be RTUed (returned to unit i.e. back to the army), but before he does that, he would have to undergo the punishment so awarded by the civilian law, and the Army or military would have no concern or say over the fringing decision thus made by the organization (Rangers etc). In very short, the military (including the Army, Navy and PAF) doesnt not exercise any control at any level over an officer (including the DGs) when deputed to these organizations, the MoI and the respective Chief Secretaries (of Provinces) are the bosses instead. And it doesnt take ounces of common sense to understand that when the COAS/Army/military does not exercise any right over such officers or over the actions/mistakes committed by (Ranger) personnel that it's mere idiotic to blame/accuse the Army for their misdeeds!! Go, squeeze R. Malik's balls instead! This may cause them to milk!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

sur said:


> *These 2 brothers shot a kid,,, then that kid's family & neighbours caught these 2 & beat them to death,,,
> *


*
So these two pressed the trigger together? Doesn't make sense at all, only one of them would have fired but why was the other brother brutally killed as well?*


----------



## Rafi

Karachiite said:


> This is the only way now. Our people are good as useless now. Some people or should I say most people still don't realize that Pakistan's lifeline is coming to an end. People are still supporting these kinds of killings and supporting government agencies blindly.
> 
> And please don't quote Quaid e Azam. His vision of Pakistan was broken after the 1960s. Now he's only good for pictures in government offices where corruption is happening right there. Soon his pictures will be replaced by Mottarma Shaheed Benazir Bhutto.


 
Brother that is defeatist talk, and that is Kufr, every Pakistani who loves his country must fight to make it, the best country it can be. Regarding the Rangers and Police we should not use individual incidents to condemn the thousands of young men and women who do their job honorably.


----------



## U-571

sur said:


> *These 2 brothers shot a kid,,, then that kid's family & neighbours caught these 2 & beat them to death,,,
> 
> Media on the contrary portrayed these 2 as innocent,,, they were NOT...*
> 
> One can argue whether the way they were killed was justified or not,,, but don't forget those whos son was shot were mad as hell...
> 
> 
> *Now this Rangers incident also is justice at door steps...
> If that so-called innocent would have killed a lady while robbing her, media won't give news on that more than a ticker... & when the robber is killed media is going overboard...
> 
> When u know that justice system is NOT honest & that criminals get evicted if taken to court then it's best to punish the culprits on-spot...*
> 
> we can see the gun shatched from the alleged-robber in hands of guy in shalwar-qameez...


 
media is using the video tape to create sensational journalism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Xeric said:


> Oh yes genius, next time, when some PAF Base is attacked (God forbidden), blame the Army one more time.
> 
> i know that now you are just over loading your common sense as you cant get across that point that whether the CAFs are managed by Army Officers or whether it is the army Officers who hold inquiries (as should normally happen as they are the one responsible), they DO NOT report to the COAS, ARE NOT answerable to MoD, DOES NOT fall within the domain/sphere of the military law and DO NOT run.manage the organization by the laws, regulations and instructions the Army is bounded by, BUT they are answerable to the MoI (including the DG), they are governed by the CIVILIAN LAWS (i know you dont know a shyt about the difference between a Military Law and a Civilian one) and that they are paid by the respective Provinces, they perks for example like the batman are withdrawn from them as they no more form part of the MILITARY. The KPK has FC KPK, Balochistan has it's FC Balochistan, Punjab has Punjab Rangers and Sindh has Sindh Rangers, they all come under the MoI and just because they are run by Army Officer DOES NOT mean that the COAS can exercise his powers on them, you @#$!
> 
> The MoD or the COAS has NO say whatsoever when it comes to their employment, discipline, ACRs and punishments. Tomorrow when someone from the Coast Guards fcuks up, blame the Army again, as they too are commanded by Army/Navy Officers! The maximum that can be done is that if an officer is proved guility, he would be dealt with by the Civilian Laws and the Laws of the organization (FC, Rangers etc) and then he would be RTUed (returned to unit i.e. back to the army), but before he does that, he would have to undergo the punishment so awarded by the civilian law, and the Army or military would have no concern or say over the fringing decision thus made by the organization (Rangers etc). In very short, the military (including the Army, Navy and PAF) doesnt not exercise any control at any level over an officer (including the DGs) when deputed to these organizations, the MoI and the respective Chief Secretaries (of Provinces) are the bosses instead. And it doesnt take ounces of common sense to understand that when the COAS/Army/military does not exercise any right over such officers or over the actions/mistakes committed by (Ranger) personnel that it's mere idiotic to blame/accuse the Army for their misdeeds!! Go, squeeze R. Malik's balls instead! This may cause them to milk!!


 
This is what you get, when a bunch of ten year old's run riot on a defense forum.


----------



## omer85

R.I.P to the dead. 

In an ideal world, if he was a criminal, he would have been arrested and taken to the court, where his fate would have been decided. However people would agree that our country is far from ideal.

Dont we know what happens in our courts ? How many witness actually come to testify ? What kind of investigation is carried out by police ?

Just yesterday the courts set freed the culprits of Gojra incident, only because no one came to testify against them.

So what choice does police/rangers/army are left with ? When they know that majority Of criminals/terrorists they arrest would be seT free.

Dont curse the ranger guy, change the system.


----------



## Rafi

Those with crocodile tears, should know where the term "encounter specialist" originated from.


----------



## Peregrine

Xeric said:


> you @#$!
> 
> Go, squeeze R. Malik's balls instead! This may cause them to milk!!


 
Just because you have failed to address my concerns in a good manner, There is no need to show your exasperation by calling me names or by giving such raunchy remarks.


----------



## Xeric

Your 'concerns' have been amply addressed. Not once, but atleast thrice. Only if you can make use of some comprehension or better even, really want to understand the mechanics involved in governance of Pakistan Armed Forces and Pakistan Civil Armed Forces, surely, by now, you should have cleared up all your doubts, but then, as i can see, that's not the case anymore. And as for the remainder of your yaps, well (un)fortunately, i am ruthlessly allergic to them, so bear with me!


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Xeric said:


> Oh yes genius, next time, when some PAF Base is attacked (God forbidden), blame the Army one more time.
> 
> i know that now you are just over loading your common sense as you cant get across that point that whether the CAFs are managed by Army Officers or whether it is the army Officers who hold inquiries (as should normally happen as they are the one responsible), they DO NOT report to the COAS, ARE NOT answerable to MoD, DOES NOT fall within the domain/sphere of the military law and DO NOT run.manage the organization by the laws, regulations and instructions the Army is bounded by, BUT they are answerable to the MoI (including the DG), they are governed by the CIVILIAN LAWS (i know you dont know a shyt about the difference between a Military Law and a Civilian one) and that they are paid by the respective Provinces, they perks for example like the batman are withdrawn from them as they no more form part of the MILITARY. The KPK has FC KPK, Balochistan has it's FC Balochistan, Punjab has Punjab Rangers and Sindh has Sindh Rangers, they all come under the MoI and just because they are run by Army Officer DOES NOT mean that the COAS can exercise his powers on them, you @#$!
> 
> The MoD or the COAS has NO say whatsoever when it comes to their employment, discipline, ACRs and punishments. Tomorrow when someone from the Coast Guards fcuks up, blame the Army again, as they too are commanded by Army/Navy Officers! The maximum that can be done is that if an officer is proved guility, he would be dealt with by the Civilian Laws and the Laws of the organization (FC, Rangers etc) and then he would be RTUed (returned to unit i.e. back to the army), but before he does that, he would have to undergo the punishment so awarded by the civilian law, and the Army or military would have no concern or say over the fringing decision thus made by the organization (Rangers etc). In very short, the military (including the Army, Navy and PAF) doesnt not exercise any control at any level over an officer (including the DGs) when deputed to these organizations, the MoI and the respective Chief Secretaries (of Provinces) are the bosses instead. And it doesnt take ounces of common sense to understand that when the COAS/Army/military does not exercise any right over such officers or over the actions/mistakes committed by (Ranger) personnel that it's mere idiotic to blame/accuse the Army for their misdeeds!! Go, squeeze R. Malik's balls instead! This may cause them to milk!!


 
Thank you for clarifying Xeric... Now would it hurt if a handsome young Army spokesperson in a suit would record all that you are saying in a calm manner and get it broadcasted on our news channels??


----------



## Mutee

Very sad incident all the ppl who are trying to justify this brutal act should be ashamed of themselves nothing can justify a murder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Infiltrator

From what I've learned about the Rangers so far, this type of act seems to be fairly normal as unfortunate as it may be. May the young boy RIP.


----------



## Oldman1

Better put them to justice otherwise if they are free to go the Pakistani public will be outrage as the video is being replayed on tv and youtube and international media as well including Al Jazeera. The people will see more corruption and arrogance by the Pakistani military. Could lead to a revolution or civil war.


----------



## Porus

That was nothing else but a deliberate cold-blooded murder. The ranger had no reason to shoot the boy twice from such a short distance when the boy was not armed and he also looked quite frightened.


----------



## Dance

Oldman1 said:


> Better put them to justice otherwise if they are free to go the Pakistani public will be outrage as the video is being replayed on tv and youtube and international media as well including Al Jazeera.


 
It is an outrage and the ranger should be punished. But I don't know why the international media would give coverage to it, stuff like this is not just limited to Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mabs

Yup , there are no two opinions about the fact that whoever is guilty in this incident should be punished. We are immensely proud of our Armed forces but that does not exempt them from following the law. 

Also as I said before, the kind of conditions that the Rangers operate in are very hostile and a a lot needs to be done to redress that issue. Just the other day, some Rangers personnel were fired at out of nowhere and the miscreants fled away. This puts the law enforcements agencies on the edge but there is no excuse for this extreme case of apparent police/Rangers brutality.


----------



## Desert Fox

U-571 said:


> all civilians, every one was evacuated??? and no innocents died??, see you pashtun people yourself *justify the killings* and then come weep that urdu speakers are bloody cold hearted blah blah



First of all where am i justifying the killings of civilians?? I am justifying the extermination of the TTP which is a terrorist organization. And before you post a rant at least you should have provided the civilian death toll in Army operations as compared to civilian death toll in drone strikes and which method of combating terrorism is more effective and through which method (Army ops or Drone strikes) more Taliban fighters have been killed.

unfortunately collateral damage happens in a army operation no matter how well equipped or professional a army is. Pakistan Army ops in Swat and Waziristan were successful in breaking the TTP's back bone which is why TTP can no longer launch major offensives, Civilians did get caught in the crossfire no doubt, no one's denying. However The Drones are counterproductive. 



U-571 said:


> drone attacks are doing same what army did before, before the drones were thought to be really killing militants until the reality realized



Drones were killing civilians since the day they were first used.


----------



## Oldman1

Dance said:


> It is an outrage and the ranger should be punished. But I don't know why the international media would give coverage to it, stuff like this is not just limited to Pakistan


 
True but you know how it can be exploited.


----------



## U-571

ok, i just learned that some government official complained about this guy and thats why rangers took such an action, this is a horandous crime, the rangers killed the boy just because the boy robbed some guy from government

rangers were following the orders from that PPP guy


----------



## roadrunner

omer85 said:


> R.I.P to the dead.
> 
> In an ideal world, if he was a criminal, he would have been arrested and taken to the court, where his fate would have been decided. However people would agree that our country is far from ideal.
> 
> Dont we know what happens in our courts ? How many witness actually come to testify ? What kind of investigation is carried out by police ?
> 
> Just yesterday the courts set freed the culprits of Gojra incident, only because no one came to testify against them.
> 
> So what choice does police/rangers/army are left with ? When they know that majority Of criminals/terrorists they arrest would be seT free.
> 
> Dont curse the ranger guy, change the system.


 
it's a fair point in places where the judiciary is weak but not a valid one. 

if they plucked you at random instead of him, you would want some sort of area where you could state your defence (in a court). 

much the same goes for drone strikes. these are extrajudicial killings. everyone has a right to a defence.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Its such a sad and disgusting act and its not the right way of giving punishment even if he committed some crimes and those who are justifying it should be ashamed of themselves why no mercy left in hearts of such peoples?


----------



## pak-marine

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> But then why he said ''Main majboor hoon'' it means he was doing something which is illegal and according to the video the first guy in white shirts is holding a gun in his hands with handkerchief,That could be his,And also that poor guy tried to hide his face in the start of the clip.


 
did u ever had a gun pointed at your face ?? i hope it never happens to you if it hasnt or any one else but you should ask some one close he/she might explain how the body language changes and u what you dont have ever imagined starts to come out of your mouth!


----------



## wmdisinfo

these rangers who were invovled in this should be killed the same way they killed this boy tit for tat or stone them to death so they cry for mercy till they die.ut we people of pakistan are hso shameless and i will explain why today the way we are condeming this crime some time ago we were condeming another crime if you remember sialkot and two brothers????they were beaten to death by DCO a government emplyee??this time rangers?the same way those were arrested but after a week or so ut released.and i can give you all a 100% guarentee that this chudary iftikhar is a trator too how he cant take action?they all are puppets in hand of US.i can et this ranger will go free.a really sad and mad turn in time


----------



## wmdisinfo

pak-marine said:


> did u ever had a gun pointed at your face ?? i hope it never happens to you if it hasnt or any one else but you should ask some one close he/she might explain how the body language changes and u what you dont have ever imagined starts to come out of your mouth!


 
yes i had a gun pointed at my face durning 2007 by a traffic cop in peshawar as he stopped us near ring road and asked for money n arguments started between us i had two of friends sitting with me in the car and in college uniform he pointed a gun at me when argument went too far but we took his gun and beat him up like a dog and called the union to send students to place.as we were all in uniform no one dared touch us as students of peshawar dont keep quite


----------



## mehwish92

shameful. doesn't matter if he was innocent or guilty, he should have not been murdered in such a way. R.I.P.

things like this happen all too often in our part of the world..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

khurasaan1 said:


> Allah has given us right to execute these kinda Robbers....no Question.....Alhamdolillah....


 
do you have a source or reference from Quran , Where Allah has ordered killing un-armed people ? I hope you understand that if you have assumed this its a big gunnah affiliating things to Allah which are not mentioned in the Quran

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

wmdisinfo said:


> yes i had a gun pointed at my face durning 2007 by a traffic cop in peshawar as he stopped us near ring road and asked for money n arguments started between us i had two of friends sitting with me in the car and in college uniform he pointed a gun at me when argument went too far but we took his gun and beat him up like a dog and called the union to send students to place.as we were all in uniform no one dared touch us as students of peshawar dont keep quite



hey daredevil even kids abuse a traffic cop, there is a big difference btw a trafic cop and a paramilitary soldier ! try doing it to a soldier and watch your ar$e getting fried with bullets


----------



## wmdisinfo

pak-marine said:


> do you have a source or reference from Quran , Where Allah has ordered killing un-armed people ? I hope you understand that if you have assumed this its a big gunnah affiliating things to Allah which are not mentioned in the Quran


Quran says fight those who fight you and do not kill innocent children women and old men and if some one kills an innocent human its like he killed whole humanity and if you save an innocent its like you saved whole humanity.


----------



## U-571

pak-marine said:


> do you have a source or reference from Quran , Where Allah has ordered killing un-armed people ? I hope you understand that if you have assumed this its a big gunnah affiliating things to Allah which are not mentioned in the Quran


 
and what is the quranic ruling on killers and bhatta khors like altaf hussain??, wht do you say about this matter???


----------



## TROJAN.EXE

Five soldiers arrested after Pakistan park killing

by Hasan Mansoor  Thu Jun 9, 10:58 am ET


KARACHI (AFP)  Pakistan on Thursday arrested five soldiers for shooting dead a young man at point blank range in a park after the killing was filmed live and broadcast on television, shocking human rights activists.

Five members of the Rangers paramilitary rounded on unarmed 22-year-old Sarfaraz Shah in Karachi's most exclusive neighbourhood of Clifton on Wednesday, claiming he had tried to rob a policeman's family.

Footage of the incident, filmed by an unidentified cameraman, was broadcast repeatedly on local television stations and uploaded to Internet site YouTube.

The clean-shaven man, wearing black trousers and a navy shirt, is seen crying and pleading for his life as a soldier cocked his rifle at his neck.

A soldier is heard saying: "This is the man" to which the man responds: "I am helpless, my friend."

"Please do not fire, please not, please please," he cried.

After being shot in the hand and thigh, as blood seeps onto the ground, the man pleads: "Please take me to the hospital, please take me, please save me, o friend save me."

He tries to stand, but quickly crumples to the ground. A soldier is heard saying: "Ok, that's enough". The man continues to beg for help as soldiers appear to amble around, watching him fall unconscious.

Several hundred people attended Shah's funeral in Karachi, the country's biggest city which has suffered scores of killings linked to political and ethnic tensions in recent months. Mourners chanted "the Rangers are killers."

Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said the culprits would be "prosecuted" but told lawmakers it was illegal to abuse state institutions, after an MP called the paramilitary "terrorists in uniform".

He warned parliamentarians that under article 63 of the constitution, abusive language could not be used against the superior judiciary and armed forces, according to state news agency APP.

The park where Shah was shot is named after assassinated former prime minister Benazir Bhutto, whose family home is in Clifton.

Late Wednesday, relatives took the body to the house of the chief minister of Sindh province, of which Karachi is the capital, demanding that the soldiers be arrested.

The victim's older brother Salik, who is a TV reporter, said Sarfaraz was a student who had been looking for work to support his poverty-stricken family.

"He was a decent and mannered person with no criminal record whatsoever. Charges from the Rangers that he was a robber are ridiculous and criminal."

"He went to the park to pass the time. He was brutally shot and left to die because of profuse bleeding."

"What we want is justice. Befitting justice."

Leading human rights activists and lawyers condemned the killing as a sign of how brutalised Pakistan has become, after years of bomb attacks, targeted assassinations, kidnappings and a Taliban insurgency in the northwest.

"This act is extremely unlawful, even if the youth was a robber it did not merit to kill him like this," Interior Minister Rehman Malik told TV channels.

Police official Tariq Dharejo told AFP the soldiers were in Rangers' custody but would be handed over to police after an internal inquiry, vowing that they would open legal proceedings over the killing of the 22 year old.

Last month, security forces shot dead five unarmed Chechens, one of them a pregnant woman in southwestern province Baluchistan.

Zohra Yusuf, chairman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, said the country had descended into a "trigger-happy society where shoot-to-kill has become routine practice for the law enforcement agencies".

"We condemn this extrajudicial killing and fear our society is getting brutalised and falling to anarchy, which is needed to be stopped."

Amin Yousuf, secretary general of Pakistan's Federal Union of Journalists, said the cameraman who had filmed the killing was now in danger and that the Rangers should merely have arrested Shah if he was involved in a crime.

"A cameraman of a local TV channel happened to be there to do a story on the park, when he saw the incident and filmed it.

"The cameraman's life is in danger. He has got threats and we are making all efforts to save his life," said Yousuf.

Five soldiers arrested after Pakistan park killing - Yahoo! News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

read some where terrorist in uniform rangers will be court martialed , every one knows whats going to happen than


----------



## wmdisinfo

pak-marine said:


> hey daredevil even kids abuse a traffic cop, there is a big difference btw a trafic cop and a paramilitary soldier ! try doing it to a soldier and watch your ar$e getting fried with bullets


if you watch edwardes college peshawar student strike of 2005 with around 10000 more students from all over peshawar against the cartoons of the Prophet(pbuh) you will see the way we beat outta cops and mp when we went and broke all the Equipment of PAF college peshawar inside paf base as they refused to obsereve the strike and let remain the college open.we do things you cant imagine you


----------



## JonAsad

A comment from Youtube-



> Last year 3 DAAKOOS were held by people and burned alive in 3 different incidents, justice was done, no armed robberies were reported for next 3 months. I wish some more were burnt alive. When i was shot in abdomen in an armed robbery attempt I was innocent too, was just on my way home from airport, waht do u say about that??
> 
> Sorry guys, but this DAKOO in question deserved&#65279; no mercy, he might be the person who shot me, only this time the person shot was attempting to rob some "innocent women".


----------



## wmdisinfo

U-571 said:


> and what is the quranic ruling on killers and bhatta khors like altaf hussain??, wht do you say about this matter???


 
altaf is a traitor and traitors punishment is death


----------



## pak-marine

U-571 said:


> and what is the quranic ruling on killers and bhatta khors like altaf hussain??, wht do you say about this matter???


 
proof ? u got any ? show me a video or shut bringing irrelevant stuff , you want answers or arguments open a thread and i will be happy to answer your cheeky queries !


----------



## khurasaan1

TROJAN.EXE said:


> Five soldiers arrested after Pakistan park killing
> 
> by Hasan Mansoor &#8211; Thu Jun 9, 10:58 am ET
> 
> 
> KARACHI (AFP) &#8211; Pakistan on Thursday arrested five soldiers for shooting dead a young man at point blank range in a park after the killing was filmed live and broadcast on television, shocking human rights activists.
> 
> Five members of the Rangers paramilitary rounded on unarmed 22-year-old Sarfaraz Shah in Karachi's most exclusive neighbourhood of Clifton on Wednesday, claiming he had tried to rob a policeman's family.
> 
> Footage of the incident, filmed by an unidentified cameraman, was broadcast repeatedly on local television stations and uploaded to Internet site YouTube.
> 
> The clean-shaven man, wearing black trousers and a navy shirt, is seen crying and pleading for his life as a soldier cocked his rifle at his neck.
> 
> A soldier is heard saying: "This is the man" to which the man responds: "I am helpless, my friend."
> 
> "Please do not fire, please not, please please," he cried.
> 
> After being shot in the hand and thigh, as blood seeps onto the ground, the man pleads: "Please take me to the hospital, please take me, please save me, o friend save me."
> 
> He tries to stand, but quickly crumples to the ground. A soldier is heard saying: "Ok, that's enough". The man continues to beg for help as soldiers appear to amble around, watching him fall unconscious.
> 
> Several hundred people attended Shah's funeral in Karachi, the country's biggest city which has suffered scores of killings linked to political and ethnic tensions in recent months. Mourners chanted "the Rangers are killers."
> 
> Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani said the culprits would be "prosecuted" but told lawmakers it was illegal to abuse state institutions, after an MP called the paramilitary "terrorists in uniform".
> 
> He warned parliamentarians that under article 63 of the constitution, abusive language could not be used against the superior judiciary and armed forces, according to state news agency APP.
> 
> The park where Shah was shot is named after assassinated former prime minister Benazir Bhutto, whose family home is in Clifton.
> 
> Late Wednesday, relatives took the body to the house of the chief minister of Sindh province, of which Karachi is the capital, demanding that the soldiers be arrested.
> 
> The victim's older brother Salik, who is a TV reporter, said Sarfaraz was a student who had been looking for work to support his poverty-stricken family.
> 
> "He was a decent and mannered person with no criminal record whatsoever. Charges from the Rangers that he was a robber are ridiculous and criminal."
> 
> "He went to the park to pass the time. He was brutally shot and left to die because of profuse bleeding."
> 
> "What we want is justice. Befitting justice."
> 
> Leading human rights activists and lawyers condemned the killing as a sign of how brutalised Pakistan has become, after years of bomb attacks, targeted assassinations, kidnappings and a Taliban insurgency in the northwest.
> 
> "This act is extremely unlawful, even if the youth was a robber it did not merit to kill him like this," Interior Minister Rehman Malik told TV channels.
> 
> Police official Tariq Dharejo told AFP the soldiers were in Rangers' custody but would be handed over to police after an internal inquiry, vowing that they would open legal proceedings over the killing of the 22 year old.
> 
> Last month, security forces shot dead five unarmed Chechens, one of them a pregnant woman in southwestern province Baluchistan.
> 
> Zohra Yusuf, chairman of the Human Rights Commission of Pakistan, said the country had descended into a "trigger-happy society where shoot-to-kill has become routine practice for the law enforcement agencies".
> 
> "We condemn this extrajudicial killing and fear our society is getting brutalised and falling to anarchy, which is needed to be stopped."
> 
> Amin Yousuf, secretary general of Pakistan's Federal Union of Journalists, said the cameraman who had filmed the killing was now in danger and that the Rangers should merely have arrested Shah if he was involved in a crime.
> 
> "A cameraman of a local TV channel happened to be there to do a story on the park, when he saw the incident and filmed it.
> 
> "The cameraman's life is in danger. He has got threats and we are making all efforts to save his life," said Yousuf.
> 
> Five soldiers arrested after Pakistan park killing - Yahoo! News


 
Looks like the Covert CIA/Mosaad drama to start Civil War within the country is underway.....like in Libya , Egypt and Yemen etc......umm.....


----------



## pak-marine

wmdisinfo said:


> Quran says fight those who fight you and do not kill innocent children women and old men and if some one kills an innocent human its like he killed whole humanity and if you save an innocent its like you saved whole humanity.


 
have we bothered reading the members comments i have quoted in reply ?? If NOT please re-check and than comment


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Glorious Resolve said:


> A comment from Youtube-


 
Ranger have no license to kill any person who is accused of robbery


----------



## U-571

pak-marine said:


> proof ? u got any ? show me a video or shut bringing irrelevant stuff , you want answers or arguments open a thread and i will be happy to answer your cheeky queries !


 
proof???, how many witnesses do you want 2 corore karachi people??? or the proves mqm thugs have illegal weapons, wht do you say abt that?? my uncle was shot by an mqm thug, how is tht abt the proof??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Thread already exists with 300+ comments..why not post this news there ?

In cased you didnt notice
http://www.defence.pk/forums/curren.../113307-rangers-murder-young-boy-karachi.html


----------



## JonAsad

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Ranger have no license to kill any person who is accused of robbery


 
Only thing i disagree with is- This shouldn't happen in front of camera-
Our judiciary system would have set him free- Just like it let go some terrorists- who knows how many he has already killed in robberies and would later-


----------



## pak-marine

U-571 said:


> proof???, how many witnesses do you want 2 corore karachi people??? or the proves mqm thugs have illegal weapons, wht do you say abt that?? my uncle was shot by an mqm thug, how is tht abt the proof??


 
off topic ... i will repeat last time , open a thread and you will get your answers , bring some thing relevant or else i will assume you are on Troll Patrol !


----------



## roadrunner

glorious resolve said:


> Sorry guys, but this DAKOO in question deserved&#65279; no mercy, he might be the person who shot me, only this time the person shot was attempting to rob some "innocent women".



What if he wasnt trying to rob anyone and the ranger made it up?


----------



## pak-marine

Glorious Resolve said:


> Only thing i disagree with is- This shouldn't have happened in front of camera-


 
great , so in your opinion such practices like extra judicial killings are ok ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Glorious Resolve said:


> Only thing i disagree with is- This shouldn't have happened in front of camera-


 
You mean its ok for rangers to kill peoples for robbery behind the camera .Do you think Pakistani law suggest this method of punishment for criminals? What is the punishment of stealing in books of our law? 
Why dont we shut the courts and police stations and give all rights to these rangers to kill peoples on spot..

Why they don't go and kill big dakoo like zardari

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

pak-marine said:


> great , so in your opinion such practices like extra judicial killings are ok ?


 
Indians were only able to get rid of those gangster bhais- by encountering them- This is the only solution- few shot dead here and there- and we will see a decline in these now a days daring and open robberies/loot-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Glorious Resolve said:


> Indians were only able to get rid of those gangster bhais- by encountering them- This is the only solution- few shot dead here and there- and we will see a decline in these now a days daring and open robberies/loot-


 
what if they shoot you next time without asking questions?


----------



## JonAsad

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You mean its ok for rangers to kill peoples for robbery behind the camera .Do you think Pakistani law suggest this method of punishment for criminals? What is the punishment of stealing in books of our law?
> Why dont we shut the courts and police stations and give all rights to these rangers to kill peoples on spot..
> 
> Why they don't go and kill big dakoo like zardari


 
Only Good guys should follow the law- rest can just break it and get away with it- Its not working in Pakistan-
Few public beheadings- public hangings on a crane- will strike fear in these fearless miscreants- 
I am happy to see a dead robber- than to see a innocent being killed just over a Mobile Phone-

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------




roadrunner said:


> what if they shoot you next time without asking questions?


 
I would not be alive to question that- wouldn't I?
To add to this-
What are the chancing of me being killed by a Ranger- than being killed by a robber?-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Glorious Resolve said:


> I would not be alive to question that- wouldn't I?
> To add to this-
> What are the chancing of me being killed by a Ranger- than being killed by a robber?-


 
So you wouldnt mind being killed by a Ranger even if you were innocent?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Please do not support what the rangers did.






Image if this was YOUR brother.


People are saying he caused a crime? Any real proof? Even if he did, take him to court. 

I mean giving him a hit with the G3s butt is better then shooting him.




> is this a deliberate attempt to youtube spam the forum?



No, it's not. And I am not trying to kick dirt in your guy's eyes either.


----------



## roadrunner

is this a deliberate attempt to youtube spam the forum?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I hope they jail these animals....... tht was so damn inhumane.


----------



## U-571

Liquid said:


> Please do not support what the rangers did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image if this was YOUR brother.
> 
> 
> People are saying he caused a crime? Any real proof? Even if he did, take him to court.
> 
> I mean giving him a hit with the G3s butt is better then shooting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not. And I am trying to kick dirt in your guy's eyes either.


 
imagine if any kashmiri brutally killed by your army is your brother or the killer is your brother, what do you think then??


----------



## Respect4Respect01

khurasaan1 said:


> Looks like the Covert CIA/Mosaad drama to start Civil War within the country is underway.....like in Libya , Egypt and Yemen etc......umm.....


 
ur intelligent dude


----------



## Water Car Engineer

U-571 said:


> imagine if any kashmiri brutally killed by your army is your brother or the killer is your brother, what do you think then??


 
Ya, it sure as hell happens in India to pal. Not denying it. And its not just in Kashmir. I heard it was a lot worse in other parts of India back in the 80s and 90s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

I think rangers will get away, their institution will protect them, had they refused to kill, they would have been subject to court martial...

They have been given licence to kill... "shot at sight orders"... so they would be justified for the murder...


sigh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> I think rangers will get away, their institution will protect them, had they refused to kill, they would have been subject to court martial...
> 
> They have been given licence to kill... "shot at sight orders"... so they would be justified for the murder...
> 
> 
> sigh!!!!!!!!!


Order of whom??? i dnt think the the wing commander called him n told him to shoot the guy?

Anyways....... the 5 rangers have been arrested.


----------



## Hulk

khurasaan1 said:


> Looks like the Covert CIA/Mosaad drama to start Civil War within the country is underway.....like in Libya , Egypt and Yemen etc......umm.....



Yes they are hiring big time. PA, ISI are on their payroll, will u like to join?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Thousands of ppl attended the funeral yet not a single came to help him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Before any threat from India, Isreal, America etc... we have biggest threat from our all security agencies and security defence organization of Pakistan.

Killing innocents.. 
Killing foreigners on the name of suicide attacker
Killing our people on the name of terrorist

our military officials and security organizations working with Americans..
In past making terrorist for own protection on the name of so called (Defence shield)
These talibans so called TTP and others made by Pakistan with the help of Americans

Man these securities organizations of PAkistan did everything against Pakistan in history ... take a look on last 30 years!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MZUBAIR

Stealth said:


> Before any threat from India, Isreal, America etc... we have biggest threat from our all security agencies and security defence organization of Pakistan.
> 
> Killing innocents..
> Killing foreigners on the name of suicide attacker
> Killing our people on the name of terrorist
> 
> our military officials and security organizations working with Americans..
> In past making terrorist for own protection on the name of so called (Defence shield)
> These talibans so called TTP and others made by Pakistan with the help of Americans
> 
> Man these securities organizations of PAkistan did everything against Pakistan in history ... take a look on last 30 years!


 
I agree with u brother.
Its hard to trust on Pakistan Miltary, Even if the boy was criminal he shldnt be shot. The same silly thing we have seen in Khrotabad.

*Plz all see this video*






I m disappointed & hurt. No Salut to security forces.


----------



## alikayani

Stealth said:


> Before any threat from India, Isreal, America etc... we have biggest threat from our all security agencies and security defence organization of Pakistan.
> 
> Killing innocents..
> Killing foreigners on the name of suicide attacker
> Killing our people on the name of terrorist
> 
> our military officials and security organizations working with Americans..
> In past making terrorist for own protection on the name of so called (Defence shield)
> These talibans so called TTP and others made by Pakistan with the help of Americans
> 
> Man these securities organizations of PAkistan did everything against Pakistan in history ... take a look on last 30 years!


 
No the biggest threat we have is from people like you, who are always in search of something to spread anti-army propaganda. *You can trust me on this!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

Those iditos, who r appreciading this act of Rangers must see the tears of his (boy) mother. *Same on u.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

All these Rangers should be hanged by their balls until it rips off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MZUBAIR

alikayani said:


> No the biggest threat we have is from people like you, who are always in search of something to spread anti-army propaganda. *You can trust me on this!*


 
Do u hav any thing to prove those Rangers innocent. Wt abt the incident of Kahrotabad, where those idiot miltary forces killed innocent foreigners. Where were u, when they cut the throat of Bangalies b4 1971


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Leader said:


> They have been given licence to kill... "shot at sight orders"... so they would be justified for the murder...


 
No you are wrong my friend. They don't have this licence to kill peoples on road for robbery. I am actually surprised after reading the replies of some fellow Pakistani. whatever these rangers did is against the law both Islamic and Pakistani law. Punishment of robbery is not death and there is a proper procedure of giving punishment to criminals unless we claim that we are still living in jungle. Criminals are also human beings and they have their legal rights in civilised countries. A criminal is a person who has been found guilty by a court of law of having broken a criminal code law. Ideally the court of law tries to determine what actually happened and suggest punishment according to law. Such acts will only bring more shame for Pakistan and Pakistani


----------



## U-571

Karachiite said:


> All these Rangers should be hanged by their balls until it rips off.


 
hang by balls????


----------



## Leader

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Order of whom??? i dnt think the the wing commander called him n told him to shoot the guy?
> 
> Anyways....... the 5 rangers have been arrested.


 
it is said that he was brought out of the truck to face the camera, and later heroically shot twice to set an example...

anyways what I was referring to was the the orders by MOI in Karachi to shot any suspect at sight involved in looting, robbery, or dacoitic activity...the rangers will definitely plea their case under this order, and surely will get away with the murder.


----------



## Leader

Stealth said:


> Before any threat from India, Isreal, America etc... we have biggest threat from our all security agencies and security defence organization of Pakistan.
> 
> Killing innocents..
> Killing foreigners on the name of suicide attacker
> Killing our people on the name of terrorist
> 
> our military officials and security organizations working with Americans..
> In past making terrorist for own protection on the name of so called (Defence shield)
> These talibans so called TTP and others made by Pakistan with the help of Americans
> 
> Man these securities organizations of PAkistan did everything against Pakistan in history ... take a look on last 30 years!


 
take a look at last 63 years... I start from general gracy !! army's daddy...


----------



## Leader

Raja.Pakistani said:


> No you are wrong my friend. They don't have this licence to kill peoples on road for robbery. I am actually surprised after reading the replies of some fellow Pakistani. whatever these rangers did is against the law both Islamic and Pakistani law. Punishment of robbery is not death and there is a proper procedure of giving punishment to criminals unless we claim that we are still living in jungle. Criminals are also human beings and they have their legal rights in civilised countries. A criminal is a person who has been found guilty by a court of law of having broken a criminal code law. Ideally the court of law tries to determine what actually happened and suggest punishment according to law. Such acts will only bring more shame for Pakistan and Pakistani


 
I have discussed my views in this thread, until I was asked to take a shower, and its the second day of the crime..now I am more into looking how these rangers will get away with the crime...


----------



## Pak_Sher

Leader said:


> I have discussed my views in this thread, until I was asked to take a shower, and its the second day of the crime..now I am more into looking how these rangers will get away with the crime...


 
Pakistani Armed Forces are stressed too and most of theem do not get any help. The problem in general with Pakistanis is that when someone gets killed he/she becomes a hero. We are harvesting the crop sowed by Zia-ul-Haq but he is a hero because h got killed. The biggest corrupt twice failed PM, Benazir gets killed , she is a hero, now when Zardari will be killed in case, he will be the next hero.

Civilians in Karachi kill robberers every day, but when Rangers did, Oh "innocent young boy is murdered", your comments do notmake any sense. Why not the hew and cry when many robberes were killed by civilian in Karachi, it is just lame civilians and their winning as usual.


----------



## roadrunner

Pak_Sher said:


> Pakistani Armed Forces are stressed too and most of theem do not get any help. The problem in general with Pakistanis is that when someone gets killed he/she becomes a hero. We are harvesting the crop sowed by Zia-ul-Haq but he is a hero because h got killed. The biggest corrupt twice failed PM, Benazir gets killed , she is a hero, now when Zardari will be killed in case, he will be the next hero.
> 
> Civilians in Karachi kill robberers every day, but when Rangers did, Oh "innocent young boy is murdered", your comments do notmake any sense. Why not the hew and cry when many robberes were killed by civilian in Karachi, it is just lame civilians and their winning as usual.



The Rangers are supposed to be more responsible. 

Lots of other countries do this. Obviously the international media will convey the Indian viewpoint and try and mention this as much as possible but India and the rest are much worse in many cases. 

It wouldnt excuse this event.


----------



## roadrunner

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I am actually surprised after reading the replies of some fellow Pakistani. whatever these rangers did is against the law both Islamic and Pakistani law. Punishment of robbery is not death and there is a proper procedure of giving punishment to criminals unless we claim that we are still living in jungle.



Those are the internet Pakistanis


----------



## Peregrine

*Youth&#8217;s murder: half-hearted efforts to bring killers to justice*
The accused personnel, Rangers DG* Major General Ejaz Chaudary* said, had already been arrested by the paramilitary force after the video footage went on air and they would face an inquiry board headed by a *brigadier*.
He said the Rangers had the responsibility of maintaining peace in the city and they play their role in the line of their duty and opened fire only in self-defence.
&#8220;There is a negligence in this particular case and *let me assure you that anyone found involved in our inquiry would face action in line with the defined laws,&#8221; he added.*
Any one found guilty??????? what is left to be found? i thought it's crystal clear.
Youth


----------



## roadrunner

Peregrine said:


> *Youth&#8217;s murder: half-hearted efforts to bring killers to justice*
> The accused personnel, Rangers DG* Major General Ejaz Chaudary* said, had already been arrested by the paramilitary force after the video footage went on air and they would face an inquiry board headed by a *brigadier*.
> He said the Rangers had the responsibility of maintaining peace in the city and they play their role in the line of their duty and opened fire only in self-defence.
> &#8220;There is a negligence in this particular case and *let me assure you that anyone found involved in our inquiry would face action in line with the defined laws,&#8221; he added.*
> Any one found guilty??????? what is left to be found? i thought it's crystal clear.
> Youth


 
i don't see what's wrong with that statement.


----------



## Leader

Xeric said:


> It doesnt matter. No need to bale out now. We know what you meant.
> 
> Except those retards who cant even wipe their snout (God forbids) and those villagers who live in places like Jazzuk, Bibi Lor etc (Balochistan) who have to walk for days to get a bucket of drinking water and those who have never left their birth place and have spent generation there, everybody else (especially) who has an internet connection and can search for **** knows the fcuking difference between the Police, FC, Rangers and the Army! But then that's a separate case if they want that others should consider them R-Tards, nevertheless!
> 
> P.S. Believe me, you can just not imagine who deep i have been with 'commoners'. Now let me ask you, have YOU ever spent nights at truck hotels, Rs 5 per _manji_ motels and with those who dont bathe for 7 months considering the below freezing temperatures? Or have you been with and consoled grandmas who still (actually) think that guys in uniform are not humans but supernaturals? Or may be, when was the last time you traveled from Karachi to Abbotabad via bus and the guy sitting next to you was like 'hey, you shouldnt drink leemo pani after you have taken milk, or else "aapnay jo doodh piya hai wo phat jayga"..!!!
> 
> No crap, no BS!!



to be with commoners is not to be with commoners or act like commoners...it is to THINK like commoners !! anyways I donot underestimate your experiences and your learning ability, nor do I wish to hurt your association with people in the army. however, this is what I heard last night from a person who used to say the first phrase quite often, and now said the second phrase...

it has a message in it for those who think and want betterment of the institution, not for those who want to remain in denial...


----------



## Peregrine

*Outrage in NA, Senate over Karachi killing*
After their two questionable deadly shootings in 23 days, paramilitary law-enforcers came under fire in an outraged parliament on Thursday, prompting Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani to promise a personal oversight of a probe into the latest killing of a young man in Karachi on Wednesday.
Outrage in NA, Senate over Karachi killing | Newspaper | DAWN.COM


----------



## Raja.Pakistani




----------



## Leader

Peregrine said:


> *Youth&#8217;s murder: half-hearted efforts to bring killers to justice*
> The accused personnel, Rangers DG* Major General Ejaz Chaudary* said, had already been arrested by the paramilitary force after the video footage went on air and they would face an inquiry board headed by a *brigadier*.
> He said the Rangers had the responsibility of maintaining peace in the city and they play their role in the line of their duty and opened fire only in self-defence.
> &#8220;There is a negligence in this particular case and *let me assure you that anyone found involved in our inquiry would face action in line with the defined laws,&#8221; he added.*
> Any one found guilty??????? what is left to be found? i thought it's crystal clear.
> Youth


 
*"The suspects have not yet been handed over to police by the Rangers. It may hardly take a week and then they will be handed over to police for further investigations. By the time, we will gather more evidences and facts related to the case.&#8221;*
*
A cameraman who recorded the shooting to death of an unarmed youngster by Rangers personnel received threats on Thursday from unknown callers, according to the organisation he works for and media houses and journalist bodies.
The cameraman of Awaz TV, a Sindhi news and entertainment channel, started receiving threatening calls on Thursday morning after the footage he had recorded was broadcast by almost all news channels.*

this says it all...where this will lead...by a week's time the matter will be dead and many other incidents would have been in place...


----------



## U-571

one question is that there were so many people making video abt this, but nobody came for help???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## iPhone

A very disturbing incident indeed and a very hair raising graphic video. Could have easily been avoidable had the rangers handcuffed him after recovering the gun from him. Instead of pushing him from one side to the other.

The guy pulling the trigger, don't know what was going on in his head, did he see some threat from him in the form of a weapon that he pulled the trigger or he just wanted to kill him.

But like i said it could have been avoidable had they cuff him when he was put up against the van. So definitely they're gonna end up paying for this. At the same time, opertunists shouldnt use this incident to malign all of law enforcement personal.

As its already happening in this thread. There are many honest and brave officers patrolling the streets of Karachi and invoking violence against them based on what happend here is equally criminal.


----------



## Comet

innocentboy said:


> Yaar umair, i have met many families of same kind. Kasam khuda ki dil khoon kay aansoo rota hai. A person is burried just next to my mother grave, who was also shot dead by robbers while he was carrying cash to his office. He had 4 kids and the eldest one was reciting surah yasin on his father grave. He was just 12 - 13 year old.
> 
> What i am talking about is, just remove the words 'use', it will read as there is no law and judiciary.
> 
> Please point out if i was wrong at any level, i have my views and one may agree or one may not.


 
I know, I lost people to this too... But what you are asking for is complete CHAOS. We can never survive under those circumstances.


----------



## waraich66

I am ashamed of being Pakistani 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9jzHT0qXfA&feature=player_embedded#at=298


----------



## Zarvan

O man just awesome just great WOW what a beauty what a bloody beautiful brutality even if that boy was a criminal it's not a way to do justice Implement shariah and pnishment should be made public for every one and in this case get the ranger man


----------



## Peregrine

Xeric said:


> Your 'concerns' have been amply addressed. Not once, but atleast thrice. Only if you can make use of some comprehension or better even, really want to understand the mechanics involved in governance of Pakistan Armed Forces and Pakistan Civil Armed Forces, surely, by now, you should have cleared up all your doubts, but then, as i can see, that's not the case anymore. And as for the remainder of your yaps, well (un)fortunately, i am ruthlessly allergic to them, so bear with me!


Ignoring your cheap shots at me, which actually revealed a lot about your module. You still haven't been able to nullify my claim that Pakistan coast guard,Pakistan paramilitary forces (FC &Rangers) & Pakistan strategic & Nuclear command are not part of Pakistan military. Your deliberate attempt to mislead us is bit too frivolous to be accepted as truth. Here is some thing for your knowledge, have a look.


> The armed forces comprise three main branches: the Pakistan Army, the Pakistan Navy (including the Pakistan Marines) and the Pakistan Air Force, *together with a number of paramilitary forces*.In 2010 the PAF have approximately 617,000 personnel on active duty, 513,000 in reserve and 304,000 in its paramilitary forces giving a total of almost 1,451,000 personnel.


FYI the above figures are not based on my subjective views, unlike you.


----------



## roadrunner

this one was s.l.o.w


----------



## mr42O

Muhammad Yahya said:


> I am ashamed of being Pakistani
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Crossfire with Meher Bukhari - 9th June 2011 -1&#x202c;&rlm;



I am Pakistani and want all of rangers on duty involved here shoot dead on open street alot with rangers in Quetta.....


----------



## roadrunner

so quetta rangers will shoot themselves you mean?


----------



## Srinivas

Now Rangers are shooting civilians instead of bad Taliban. Its a shame that pakistan has become a Lawless country long ago.
Now that the lawlessness is out in the open to show that army is the boss and they don't have any regard for judiciary and democracy.

may the soul of the helpless guy rest in peace.


----------



## iPhone

U-571 said:


> one question is that there were so many people making video abt this, but nobody came for help???


 
That is a very good question. Though people would argue that people filming could have become rangers victim too. But I don't think so. If these guys filming approached the rangers with their cameras, rangers would have been scared shitless and these guys would have been able to assist that kid.

But instead they decided to watch and record the incident and capitalize on it later.


----------



## roadrunner

Peregrine said:


> Pakistan coast guard,Pakistan paramilitary forces (FC &Rangers) & Pakistan strategic & Nuclear command are not part of Pakistan military.



freedictionary can solve this. paramilitary etc.


----------



## roadrunner

sukhoi_30MKI said:


> Now Rangers are shooting civilians instead of bad Taliban. Its a shame that pakistan has become a Lawless country long ago.
> Now that the lawlessness is out in the open to show that army is the boss and they don't have any regard for judiciary and democracy.
> 
> may the soul of the helpless guy rest in peace.


 
oh stop your nonsense. If that is lawlessness, India's one state of Assam is already like Pakistan. Not mentioning Indian Kashmir yet.


----------



## bandit

OMFG......oh my fuc.k!ng god.

This is not real......just looked at the damned fuc.kin video.....this is inhuman...and on top of that people are defending it!!!!

Make no mistake I want Pakistan to pay for what it has done in India but looking at that guy I hate people like those rangers incredibly. If this is what you guys call army then fu.ck your army....it is inhuman.....if it was in India I would be ashamed to call myself Indian I swear.

People are supporting them....wtf!!! If this is what men in uniform do in Pakistan I don't hate the people there....I pity them.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

TV's were shut down yesterday , I knew something big was happening


----------



## waraich66

Army Chief , PM ,President should resign


----------



## roadrunner

bandit said:


> OMFG......oh my fuc.k!ng god.
> 
> This is not real......just looked at the damned fuc.kin video.....this is inhuman...and on top of that people are defending it!!!!
> 
> Make no mistake I want Pakistan to pay for what it has done in India but looking at that guy I hate people like those rangers incredibly. If this is what you guys call army then fu.ck your army....it is inhuman.....if it was in India I would be ashamed to call myself Indian I swear.
> 
> People are supporting them....wtf!!! If this is what men in uniform do in Pakistan I don't hate the people there....I pity them.


 
Your next prime minister is ashamed to be Indian and extrajudicial killings happen all the time in Indian Kashmir by Indian soldiers. They dont get punished either. 

A recent tally over 9 months suggests nearly 2,000 of these killings were committed by the Indian Army. 

"According to the department`s 2010 human rights *reports,* *as many as 1,616 extrajudicial or unlawful killings were committed in India up to Oct 17 last year." *
http://www.dawn.com/2011/04/09/indian-forces-carried-out-1600-extra-judicial-killings-us-report.html 

so you must hate the indian army 2,000 times more than the pakistani paramilitary based on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Well no one expected the rangers to shot , the way they put the rifle on his neck , pathetic - is this police force is suppose to protect citizens ?


----------



## bandit

roadrunner said:


> Your next prime minister is ashamed to be Indian and extrajudicial killings happen all the time in Indian Kashmir by Indian soldiers. They dont get punished either.


 
Yes yes my friend....all Indians are ashamed to be Indian.....Ganhdhis are ashamed to be Indian.....that satisfies you right? Now you have established your supremacy over Indians it doesn;t !ng matter that a young boy was killed by your protectors. 

I can score tonne of brownie points over here too....but I'm too depressed watching that young boy cry out and die in the streets murdered by his protectors....I am human and I'd rather be sober and mourn that boy rather than act defensive and prove the other guy is inferior to me.

Mubarak ho tumhe aisa mulk miya......hum to chote hi sahi hai....

And fu.ck Kashmir and fu.ck the whole crap that keeps on here...just leave it for some other time


----------



## roadrunner

bandit said:


> Yes yes my friend....all Indians are ashamed to be Indian.....Ganhdhis are ashamed to be Indian.....that satisfies you right? Now you have established your supremacy over Indians it doesn;t !ng matter that a young boy was killed by your protectors.
> 
> I can score tonne of brownie points over here too....but I'm too depressed watching that young boy cry out and die in the streets murdered by his protectors....I am human and I'd rather be sober and mourn that boy rather than act defensive and prove the other guy is inferior to me.
> 
> Mubarak ho tumhe aisa mulk miya......hum to chote hi sahi hai....


 
you're already trying to score brownie points by claiming this is typical of the Pakistani Army and not the Indian Army (not paramilitaries). 

this type of stuff is much worse in the indian army so your agenda is obvious. perhaps people are too poor to own cameras.


----------



## U-571

bandit said:


> Yes yes my friend....all Indians are ashamed to be Indian.....Ganhdhis are ashamed to be Indian.....that satisfies you right? Now you have established your supremacy over Indians it doesn;t !ng matter that a young boy was killed by your protectors.
> 
> I can score tonne of brownie points over here too....but I'm too depressed watching that young boy cry out and die in the streets murdered by his protectors....I am human and I'd rather be sober and mourn that boy rather than act defensive and prove the other guy is inferior to me.
> 
> Mubarak ho tumhe aisa mulk miya......hum to chote hi sahi hai....


 
bhaai jaan, we pakistanis are mourning in this thread and you cant resist to keep away your pathetic trolling rants here as well, is it just a fodder to you as well??


----------



## iPhone

bandit said:


> OMFG......oh my fuc.k!ng god.
> 
> This is not real......just looked at the damned fuc.kin video.....this is inhuman...and on top of that people are defending it!!!!
> 
> Make no mistake I want Pakistan to pay for what it has done in India but looking at that guy I hate people like those rangers incredibly. If this is what you guys call army then fu.ck your army....it is inhuman.....if it was in India I would be ashamed to call myself Indian I swear.
> 
> People are supporting them....wtf!!! If this is what men in uniform do in Pakistan I don't hate the people there....I pity them.



Dont worry dude you guys have done far worse to mumbais gangsters during the 90s, Sikhs during 
80s and god knows what you guys are doin to naxtalites and kashmiris.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jawad BT

DV RULES said:


> *Dande ki yaar qoom dande se hi baaz ati he*


 
Quam na kaho is ko.. Agr Quam hoti to Idiot Box(TV) kay agay bhet kar nahin rotay rehti.. Everybody wants to watch TV and enjoy the Boy dying its been shown on all the Social Networks and Media for a Zillion Times.. do you think this video should have been shown this many times if you brother or Son was dying like this and you could not have done anything.. May be there are thieves all around the country then why not a big operation starting from the Top.. y do we go along to support them and try to get the revenge from these poor people.. If this would have been done to a corrupt Elite of the society on the middle of the Park i would have applauded and given him all the best wishes.. 

Can any one on this Thread tell me how did the Camera team get this on Camera with so much Rangers all around them and the Shooting going along.. was this video deliberately made to send a message.. or the Guy who had the camera was a magician who got it on his video and no one was there to hide the scene of the crime.. I would really appreciate it if you would have an answer to this coverage plan..


----------



## luckyyy

*What is the latest update on the issue , 3 days has passed , any action against the 5 rangers and who is that man in white shirt ?*


----------



## Jawad BT

iPhone said:


> That is a very good question. Though people would argue that people filming could have become rangers victim too. But I don't think so. If these guys filming approached the rangers with their cameras, rangers would have been scared shitless and these guys would have been able to assist that kid.
> 
> But instead they decided to watch and record the incident and capitalize on it later.


 
Can any one on this Thread tell me how did the Camera team get this on Camera with so much Rangers all around them and the Shooting going along.. was this video deliberately made to send a message.. or the Guy who had the camera was a magician who got it on his video and no one was there to hide the scene of the crime.. I would really appreciate it if you would have an answer to this coverage plan.. 
And for your information: Awaz TV is a Sindhi channel. Its content revolves around general *entertainment and infotainment*.. And its all over the Net. *The key to this story only lies with the cameraman or the Reporter or the Producer who was with his team on the spot.* What kind of entertainment were they trying to shoot when this horrifying incident took place and why didn't he or anyone else try to help the Boy. who actually stopped them to do that if they were focused on recording a boy dying and not getting medical attention. This would certainly give them an oscar too.


----------



## luckyyy

*Probe falters as police yet to arrest death squad*

KARACHI, June 9: An investigation into the shooting death of a youngster by Rangers officials in a public park faltered before it could even get under way on Thursday, with the *police authorities saying that they were still waiting for a nod from the paramilitary force to arrest the personnel booked for murder.*

The family of the young victim, members of civil society and legal experts raised questions over the way the case was being handled and *pinned little hope on the investigation.*

Rangers DG Major-General Ejaz Chaudary speaking to a select group of journalists , He said that since Rangers had the responsibility of maintaining peace in the city, *they played their due role in their line of duty and always open fire in self-defence.*

The entire episode took a U-turn *only after the footage was broadcast by news channels. Before that we were pleading for justice but in vain.*

I had lodged a complaint against all Rangers officials present there and later seen in the footage but* dont know why most of them were not booked, *he said

President of the Supreme Court Bar Association Asma Jehangir wondered how Sindh Rangers could hold a parallel inquiry.

*The same opinion was expressed by retired Justice Nasir Aslam Zahid. He said it did not sound sensible on the part of Rangers to investigate the case that involved paramilitary soldiers victimising a civilian.*

MURDER BY RANGERS: Probe falters as police yet to arrest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

luckyyy said:


> *What is the latest update on the issue , 3 days has passed , any action against the 5 rangers and who is that man in white shirt ?*


 
CJ has taken notice, and asked to report today by 12:30 pm. 

CJ comments: DJ Rangers Sindh and I G Sindh Police should have resigned. further said that dont force us to take action, do what should be done.

the murderers have been presented in front of judge and 5 day physical remand has been granted.


----------



## luckyyy

Leader said:


> CJ has taken notice, and asked to report today by 12:30 pm.
> 
> CJ comments: DJ Rangers Sindh and I G Sindh Police should have resigned. further said that dont force us to take action, do what should be done.
> 
> the murderers have been presented in front of judge and 5 day physical remand has been granted.


 
who was that man in white shirt ?


----------



## Leader

Jawad BT said:


> Can any one on this Thread tell me how did the Camera team get this on Camera with so much Rangers all around them and the Shooting going along.. was this video deliberately made to send a message.. or the Guy who had the camera was a magician who got it on his video and no one was there to hide the scene of the crime.. I would really appreciate it if you would have an answer to this coverage plan..
> And for your information: Awaz TV is a Sindhi channel. Its content revolves around general *entertainment and infotainment*.. And its all over the Net. *The key to this story only lies with the cameraman or the Reporter or the Producer who was with his team on the spot.* What kind of entertainment were they trying to shoot when this horrifying incident took place and why didn't he or anyone else try to help the Boy. who actually stopped them to do that if they were focused on recording a boy dying and not getting medical attention. This would certainly give them an oscar too.


 
dont ask silly questions Jawad, they were Awaz entertainment channel camera man who is being given life threats on phone. and you know exactly who is giving... and put yourself there anyone trying to help may also be shot dead by these wild rangers...


----------



## Leader

luckyyy said:


> who was that man in white shirt ?


 
dont know.. maybe men in white (ranger in disguise)


----------



## rajusri

*some people like pakistani nationalist and bilalhaider still justifying such killings saying their families done it before. *


be happy with such sick people. 



good bye.


----------



## luckyyy

Leader said:


> dont know.. maybe men in white (ranger in disguise)


 
he seem to me a senior office and behind everything , ( father of the girl) my wild guess !!..sorry in advance if it turn out wrong !


----------



## Leader

luckyyy said:


> he seem to me a senior office and behind everything , ( father of the girl) my wild guess !!..sorry in advance if it turn out wrong !


 
he is some douche bag.

CJ has asked to set an example out of these douche bags..


----------



## Leader

the FIR didnt mention the murder, it is only after CJ interference that murder by Rangers has been recorded in FIR... what justice were these douche bags were going to give? or will give ?


its only CJ who can get these murderers hanged for the crime ! otherwise, police or rangers aint going to do anything nor they were willing to...


----------



## mughaljee

Power is right , 
Licence to Kill -- 
I hate Interior Minister who firstly said, he was criminal ?


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> dont ask silly questions Jawad, they were Awaz entertainment channel camera man who is being given life threats on phone. and you know exactly who is giving... and put yourself there anyone trying to help may also be shot dead by these wild rangers...


 By the way brother this is not a silly question which the person asked how come when the maker of this video was making this video as not stopped how great it is Ranger Shoot the guy but nothing happens to that cameraman how simple it is really very simple


----------



## Nav

instead of killing enemies of states they strat killing innocent people in big cities like karachi, if they show that much brutality in karachi wht would they have done with civilian's in Fata, swat, ...


----------



## Jinnah

Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged.


----------



## luckyyy

Jinnah said:


> Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged.


 
when someone smoke /drink first time , he is very warry of his sorrounding and coutious about people watching him...once it became habit , he won't bother anymore ..
just a normal human behaviour..


----------



## Nav

take their rifles and give them stickes they dnt deserved to be armed with rifles


----------



## Jinnah

I know a thread is already running in this forum but i am posting a new thread to draw the attention towards a new side , the side media is not covering.

Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? Can't some of Rangers guy can be hired to do so and a film was produced to defame (or exert pressure on) the security forces and making the people of Pakistan hate their forces so that military is forced to do thing as USA wants.
I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chow chow

I dont understand why Pakistanis are supporting this shameful act... Your love for ISI and Army has made you blind..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Jinnah said:


> Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged.


 

I don't understand your point. You want to say that security forces want to defame themselves. .


----------



## Jinnah

Jang Multimedia

Can some one reply these questions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 3rdCoy/9thKar Bn

Jinnah said:


> I know a thread is already running in this forum but i am posting a new thread to draw the attention towards a new side , the side media is not covering.
> 
> Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? Can't some of Rangers guy can be hired to do so and a film was produced to defame (or exert pressure on) the security forces and making the people of Pakistan hate their forces so that military is forced to do thing as USA wants.
> I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged


 
Another conspiracy theory!!..What does it take to make you guys believe the reality???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jinnah

the fact is that wile video was made , the person who made this video was some feet away and was moving with the scenario, why rangers guy didn't notice that? Can't some of Rangers guy can be hired to do so and a film was produced to defame (or exert pressure on) the security forces


----------



## S.M.R

UmairP said:


> I know, I lost people to this too... But what you are asking for is complete CHAOS. We can never survive under those circumstances.


 
But at least that will be threat to all the robbers, they will have fear of being shot if they try to robb / kill anyone on gun point. You can observe that we are having a 32 page thread for extra judicial of a person who was holding gun in his hand and trying to robb ladies. How many long page threads we have for extra judicial killings by indians in kashmir, Nato in Afghanistan, US in drones attacks, Israels in Palestine, now by Nato in Libya?? People here are advocates for a person, but i would love see their vision about above, as they just have a look at the thread post "RIP" and thats it? WTF is this? double standards? Sh!t happens everywhere, but why Sh!t by Pakistanis is projected with high importance while others is just ignored by saying ooh that is their right. 
e.g. http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmi...xtra-judicial-killings-kashmir-wikileaks.html no comments from our any of our senior members?
I am not the advocate of extra judicial killings, but the way Naseer ullah babar did in Karachi is still now praised by majority of people. (although I was also against the way he handled that), but just pick the newspapers (as there was no electronic media) of that period, daily headings shown 35 to 40 dead. The orders were to kill any man carrying illegal weapon, the cleaned the garbage to maximum possible extent. But that might included the innocent people as well, lekin ghun kay saath gehoon to pista hai. When these criminals are caught and get released easily due to our weak judiciary, they come again with extra courage and dont even to hesitate in killing resisting people.

Why does any body need to carry weapon? show that to people for robbing? if anyone seen doing so, should be shot, okay to be on lighter side, in legs / arms, not to dead. This is what actually happened in this particular case. unfortunately guy died bcaz of bleeding. first he pointed his gun on his face, and others asked him to move the gun down to his legs, he did so and shot two fires. If we will continue to advocate these killers roaming in society one day you, me, my family and your family will be the victim, then i would love see your comments.

I myself shot in leg by robbers and treated in hospital after around 3 hours, and fortunately survived and unfortunately the guy above died.

The govt. has invested huge funds in building these kind of parks, whats the purpose? the purpose is to go there and get robbed / killed? thats why people in Karachi prefer to stay at homes. Which city we are living in? where there is no protection to an ordinary man? when we are victims we simply blame rangers and police, but when rangers / police takes action we become advocates of these robbers, why? When there is no law, no conviction, no punishment, the govt. is forced to give shoot at sight orders.

I dont know where you live, if you are in karachi then you must be aware that in any law n order situation rangers comes and tackle the situation, I myself feel secure when there are rangers vehicles are parked along side the road, i feel my family secure.

I remember the golden words by A. bachan in shoot out at lokandwala "keh judge sb. give me answer to a simple question, agar koi aadmi aap kay ghar kay bahir gun lay kar kay khara hai to aap kia chahain gay keh woh koun ho ? 'maya' ya ' Mr. Khan'."

No offence but Joota kahan say kaat'ta hai, sirf pehennay walay ko pata hota hai'.


----------



## S.M.R

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> I don't understand your point. You want to say that security forces want to defame themselves. .


 
No, they didn't care for the video, as they are allowed to shot any one involved in robbing. They took aim at legs, but unfortunately he died bcaz of bleeding.


----------



## pak-marine

Well these guys certainly dont look like jews or americans these are f**kn rangers & they killed an un armed man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

innocentboy said:


> No, they didn't care for the video, as they are allowed to shot any one involved in robbing. They took aim at legs, but unfortunately he died bcaz of bleeding.


 

He was unarmed and hence he should not have been shot.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Jinnah said:


> I know a thread is already running in this forum but i am posting a new thread to draw the attention towards a new side , the side media is not covering.
> 
> Can any body answer that how so close video was made ? and without notice of solders? come on guys lets do the analysis of the video?? Isn't it look like a act to defame security forces? Can't some of Rangers guy can be hired to do so and a film was produced to defame (or exert pressure on) the security forces and making the people of Pakistan hate their forces so that military is forced to do thing as USA wants.
> I am not supporting this action, infect any body involved in such thing should be hanged


 
Bullocks complete BS i pity your thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> He was unarmed and hence he should not have been shot.


 
First of all he was not 'un-armed' he caught holding a pistol in his hand. alternatively, he must be handed over to police and then court trials, huh? after few days he could be again with greater courage keh last inhon nay mera kia ukhaar lia tha?


----------



## Awesome

Must see (especially Javed Hashmi's words)


----------



## Black Widow

Jinnah said:


> the fact is that wile video was made , the person who made this video was some feet away and was moving with the scenario, why rangers guy didn't notice that? Can't some of Rangers guy can be hired to do so and a film was produced to defame (or exert pressure on) the security forces


 
Bingo One more conspiracy theory.... And who is behind Defaming Your beloved Army?? RAW, Mosad and CIA??? When you guys will grow up??? No one here saying that Your Entire Army is bad, But these 5 people who were there were bad...


Is it isolated incident? Does it happen only in Pakistan?? Definitely NO!!! Indian Armed personal caught doing such things (though not on camera) and they were punished by Law of Land... Leave India Pakistan, Even NATO forces caught doing such things and punished by there law.

Pakistanis are so emotional that they become blind... Why some Pakistani thinking that your entire Army is bad??? Its crime done by 5 individuals, It will be great if Law of the land punish them for their deed...


----------



## RescueRanger

They shot him at close range and refused to call an ambulance whilst he was literally Exsanguinating on the ground. Sick bastards, this goes beyond the rules of engagement and they deserve to be court marshalled and shot by firing squad. 

NOT in my NAME... Seriously, our military should stop killing and bullying Pakistanis and go kill some people their own size... First those poor Chechen's and now this... WTF is going on.

Fing cowards...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jawad BT

Zarvan said:


> By the way brother this is not a silly question which the person asked how come when the maker of this video was making this video as not stopped how great it is Ranger Shoot the guy but nothing happens to that cameraman how simple it is really very simple


 
Thats what exactly i meant.. an entertainment channels crew on a crime scene without being recognized, recording it till the death of the boy is a conspiracy in itself.. they guy who pulled the trigger and the people who recorded it would have some understanding.. or this would not have been possible.. its not a mobile phones recording its a professional camera thats been used in the incident..
Brother how often do u find entertainment channels team on such places and that also of an online channel.. Awaz Tv .. and for your information all around the world Reporter, Journalists and Camera crew are trained to help people and not to keep on recording till further orders.. u should read about them and specially in Pakistan we have a list of Journalists who have even given there lives for the Public, which the whole world acclaims at the the moment..and in the end then the production team was sent to broadcast it on the National network without being stopped or questioned.. The boy died and the criminals should be brought to justice but not one of them all of them..


----------



## Black Widow

pak-marine said:


> Well these guys certainly dont look like jews or americans these are f**kn rangers & they killed an un armed man.


 
You mean to say, it would be good if the deceased would be Jew or American??? come out of your religious cocoon man, its time to get a wing and see the sky...


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

innocentboy said:


> First of all he was not 'un-armed' he caught holding a pistol in his hand. alternatively, he must be handed over to police and then court trials, huh? after few days he could be again with greater courage keh last inhon nay mera kia ukhaar lia tha?


 
where is your proof that he was unarmed?? Nothing like that in the video. .


----------



## Jawad BT

Leader said:


> dont ask silly questions Jawad, they were Awaz entertainment channel camera man who is being given life threats on phone. and you know exactly who is giving... and put yourself there anyone trying to help may also be shot dead by these wild rangers...


 
Thats what exactly i meant.. an entertainment channels crew on a crime scene without being recognized, recording it till the death of the boy is a conspiracy in itself.. they guy who pulled the trigger and the people who recorded it would have some understanding.. or this would not have been possible.. its not a mobile phones recording its a professional camera thats been used in the incident..
Brother how often do u find entertainment channels team on such places and that also of an online channel.. Awaz Tv .. and for your information all around the world Reporter, Journalists and Camera crew are trained to help people and not to keep on recording till further orders.. u should read about them and specially in Pakistan we have a list of Journalists who have even given there lives for the Public, which the whole world acclaims at the the moment..and in the end then the production team was sent to broadcast it on the National network without being stopped or questioned.. The boy died and the criminals should be brought to justice but not one of them all of them..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Asim Aquil said:


> Must see (especially Javed Hashmi's words)


 

yes, I saw this last night. And that is why Khwaja Saad Rafique was crying and fired at Gilani in assembly. .


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Hes not dead.
> 
> Going by islamic law.......should we chop his hand now?



Sir i hope you are in touch with reality..He is DEAD.


----------



## S.M.R

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> where is your proof that he was unarmed?? Nothing like that in the video. .


 
Video shows from "moo ooper karo", it doesnt include the scenes prior to that. Just watch the video, the person who caught him is holding a gun, in red handkerchief, he himself says 'nakli hai'.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

SC issues orders to dismiss DG Rangers and IG Sindh


----------



## luckyyy

Jawad BT said:


> Thats what exactly i meant.. an entertainment channels crew on a crime scene without being recognized, recording it till the death of the boy is a conspiracy in itself.. they guy who pulled the trigger and the people who recorded it would have some understanding.. or this would not have been possible.. its not a mobile phones recording its a professional camera thats been used in the incident..
> Brother how often do u find entertainment channels team on such places and that also of an online channel.. Awaz Tv .. and for your information all around the world Reporter, Journalists and Camera crew are trained to help people and not to keep on recording till further orders.. u should read about them and specially in Pakistan we have a list of Journalists who have even given there lives for the Public, which the whole world acclaims at the the moment..and in the end then the production team was sent to broadcast it on the National network without being stopped or questioned.. The boy died and the criminals should be brought to justice but not one of them all of them..


 
i think it's more to do with media activizum ..
had there won't be a footage of the incident , the matter would have been never come to a conclusion..
i sure other then law of the land , it's the media cameras which will induct more detterent to such incidents in future..
there is a nother vedio running on media camera captures a lady molestated by polic in pakistan..

http://www.defence.pk/forums/current-events-social-issues/113289-strictly-18-police-torture.html


----------



## S.M.R

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> SC issues orders to dismiss DG Rangers and IG Sindh


 
He asked to remove DG Rangers and IG Sindh in 3 days.....why not immediately?
He asked for 'Tabadlay' not dismissal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

innocentboy said:


> He asked to remove DG Rangers and IG Sindh in 3 days.....why not immediately?
> He asked for 'Tabadlay' not dismissal?


 
don't know about IG but DG will soon retire because army won't keep him for long now. .


----------



## -INDIAN-

can any one tell who was he and why was he shot cruelly?


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

innocentboy said:


> Video shows from "moo ooper karo", it doesnt include the scenes prior to that. Just watch the video, the person who caught him is holding a gun, in red handkerchief, he himself says 'nakli hai'.


 
you are proposing 'wakhra' point. No one in media mentioned this. .

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:55 PM ----------




-INDIAN- said:


> can any one tell who was he and why was he shot cruelly?


 
he was a metric (class 9-10) student. He was shot because of Gunda Raaj in Pakistan. .


----------



## Porus

Jinnah said:


> Jang Multimedia
> 
> *Can some one reply these questions*?



Yes brother Jinnah, I have no doubt in my mind that this drama was staged by the kafirs to malign our armed forces. I know exactly what actually happened on that day and I don't need to present any evidence as unlike kafirs the true momins don't lie. Here are the answers to those Qs.

A.1- That person was most probably a special agent of Mossad.

A.2- He said to the rangers that the other person (who was later shot by the ranger) was an agent of RAW and the proof is his uncircumcised penis (how he saw his uncircumcised penis is actually the real mystery in this whole saga).

A.3- The CIA must have used the latest available orbiting satellite or high-flying predator to capture the video.

A.4- The ranger must have been bewitched by the kafirs into doing that act.

A.5- see answer three again.

A.6- what is wrong with you buddy? Have you forgotten why this drama was staged by the kafirs? To malign our victorious armed forces, the last defending wall standing between the Muslim Ummah and the evil Kafir forces.

May Allah save us from treacherous kafirs!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khurasaan1

anywayz the Rangerz did what they were suppose to do with the Robbers and killerz.....to maintain peace and protect the innocent pplz there from Dacoits and killerz....


----------



## Jinnah

RescueRanger said:


> They shot him at close range and refused to call an ambulance whilst he was literally Exsanguinating on the ground. Sick bastards, this goes beyond the rules of engagement and they deserve to be court marshalled and shot by firing squad.
> 
> NOT in my NAME... Seriously, our military should stop killing and bullying Pakistanis and go kill some people their own size... First those poor Chechen's and now this... WTF is going on.
> 
> Fing cowards...


 
you are right they should be court marshalled and shot in pulic, but can any body explain how video was made?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

Jawad BT said:


> Thats what exactly i meant.. an entertainment channels crew on a crime scene without being recognized, recording it till the death of the boy is a conspiracy in itself.. they guy who pulled the trigger and the people who recorded it would have some understanding.. or this would not have been possible.. its not a mobile phones recording its a professional camera thats been used in the incident..
> Brother how often do u find entertainment channels team on such places and that also of an online channel.. Awaz Tv .. and for your information all around the world Reporter, Journalists and Camera crew are trained to help people and not to keep on recording till further orders.. u should read about them and specially in Pakistan we have a list of Journalists who have even given there lives for the Public, which the whole world acclaims at the the moment..and in the end then the production team was sent to broadcast it on the National network without being stopped or questioned.. The boy died and the criminals should be brought to justice but not one of them all of them..


 
The camera man's name is known to all the news agencies, and has been in the news as well, if you bother to read some. 

Regarding your question about the presence of a camera man from an entertainment channel at the crime scene - here's what happened:

*The Awaaz TV camera man (Abdul Salam Soomro) was there for a story on a shopping complex in that area (entertainment purposes). 
*
Just where he was standing to take video of the Rangers to show security around the complex, he saw Sarfaraz Shah being dragged around by a man in civvies, so he began to record.

The man in civvies, who was grabbing Sarfaraz Shah by his hair, and kicked him toward the rangers, *was not bothered by the camera because he presumed Sarfaraz Shah would only be thrashed for being a petty criminal.*

Even the rangers had not expected the end result, and thus, were not bothered by the camera.

As you can see in the video, only one of the rangers had gotten hyper, and it surprised everyone.

When that particular ranger pointed the gun at his neck, even the boy, who was shocked and shaken, knew he won't be shot like that. 

*But when the ranger immediately lowered his gun and pointed it at his knees, Sarfaraz Shah knew for sure he was going to get shot in the legs, as a punishment. 

That was when Sarfaraz Shah got extremely nervous and tried to push the barrel away from his legs. This enraged that particular ranger even more, and against anyone's expectations, that particular ranger shot him in the legs.*

If any of the ranger knew/expected this was going to happen, he would have stood much far away. No one stands so close when anyone around them is shooting someone/something at such close range. I think one of the rangers (the old fat one with a mustache) also got hit by the shell, as the video suggests.

It was all very much unexpected, and only that young ranger who shot the boy is responsible for the killing. But - All of the rangers are as much responsible for not calling in an ambulance timely and letting the boy die there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khurasaan1

Looks like a big conspiracy is going against Pakistan ......


----------



## Leader

Jinnah said:


> Jang Multimedia
> 
> Can some one reply these questions?


 
already discussed. but still...

the camera man was of Awaz entertainment tv. who now has gone underground because of the threats he is receiving (guess from whom?)

secondly the guy was taken in the truck and later brought to face the camera as a heroic act by rangers... so was the murder to be taken as heroic act.


now bug off...


----------



## luckyyy

-INDIAN- said:


> can any one tell who was he and why was he shot cruelly?


 
seem to me a case of honour killing..

as the young boy pushed towards the rangers the one rangers ask " yehi hai ?(is that that man )" other reply , yehi hai ( yes this is him) ...means rangers are well awear of the man in advance ...


----------



## DaRk WaVe

khurasaan1 said:


> anywayz the Rangerz did what they were suppose to do with the Robbers and killerz.....to maintain peace and protect the innocent pplz there from Dacoits and killerz....


 
You mean they should just shoot every body & let 'em bleed to death!


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> By the way brother this is not a silly question which the person asked how come when the maker of this video was making this video as not stopped how great it is Ranger Shoot the guy but nothing happens to that cameraman how simple it is really very simple


 
the murdered boy was caught and was inside the truck, when he was dragged out to face the camera. When rangers saw the entertainment channel's cameraman, they asked the cameraman to film their heroic catch...which included murder of the very boy...


----------



## luckyyy

Leader said:


> the murdered boy was caught and was inside the truck, when he was dragged out to face the camera. When rangers saw the entertainment channel's cameraman, they asked the cameraman to film their heroic catch...which included murder of the very boy...


 
seeing the vedio , there was absolutly no attempt by the rangers to cought/hold the boy , the moment the boy dreg to them , they put the gun on him..


----------



## Porus

Leader said:


> the murdered boy was caught and was inside the truck, when he was dragged out to face the camera. *When rangers saw the entertainment channel's cameraman, they asked the cameraman to film their heroic catch...which included murder of the very boy*...



Are those rangers related to this brave policeman?


----------



## Zeeshan360

Oh great !!!

Rangers knew that a cameraman was shooting the scene still they shot that guy .
Why ??


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

khurasaan1 said:


> Looks like a big conspiracy is going against Pakistan ......


 
Will someone please shut him up??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BRICS

WTF did they shoot the kid? There's a large group of rangers & 1 unarmed kid alone! Why didn't they just wrestle the kid to the ground & arrest him?


----------



## d14gtc

Watching such vedios just only spoil the mood........Dont really understand the fault behind which led to this kiilling,so feels pain for that guy and his family.


----------



## Leader

Jawad BT said:


> Thats what exactly i meant.. an entertainment channels crew on a crime scene without being recognized, recording it till the death of the boy is a conspiracy in itself.. they guy who pulled the trigger and the people who recorded it would have some understanding.. or this would not have been possible.. its not a mobile phones recording its a professional camera thats been used in the incident..
> Brother how often do u find entertainment channels team on such places and that also of an online channel.. Awaz Tv .. and for your information all around the world Reporter, Journalists and Camera crew are trained to help people and not to keep on recording till further orders.. u should read about them and specially in Pakistan we have a list of Journalists who have even given there lives for the Public, which the whole world acclaims at the the moment..and in the end then the production team was sent to broadcast it on the National network without being stopped or questioned.. The boy died and the criminals should be brought to justice but not one of them all of them..


 
this was heroic to rangers, as clearly visible...how filmi style, the murderer holds the gun on the boy's neck... and you know by your account if film was being allowed to made it the end, it seems the rangers were themselves conspiring against themselves... however that was only as a heroic act to be recorded to killers in uniform....

not to mentioned how many times, I just saw movie crew doing recording in J garden today... and I have seen many times...but probability works both way, not just in favour of your super duper conspiracy against the uniform...

if you know rangers' SOP and the Fatwas they get on their actions...you wouldnot even dare to to get out of your home ever....


----------



## Zeeshan360

Ohhh , Some Pakistanis are even supporting this coward act .
It's just height of supporting u r Army .
Some people are readily saying that he was a dacoit blah blah .
Even he was a dacoit , this isnt a way to kill anybody on street .
Justice wasn't delivered

Even I support Indian army but not to such extent


----------



## Comet

innocentboy said:


> But at least that will be threat to all the robbers, they will have fear of being shot if they try to robb / kill anyone on gun point. You can observe that we are having a 32 page thread for extra judicial of a person who was holding gun in his hand and trying to robb ladies. How many long page threads we have for extra judicial killings by indians in kashmir, Nato in Afghanistan, US in drones attacks, Israels in Palestine, now by Nato in Libya?? People here are advocates for a person, but i would love see their vision about above, as they just have a look at the thread post "RIP" and thats it? WTF is this? double standards? Sh!t happens everywhere, but why Sh!t by Pakistanis is projected with high importance while others is just ignored by saying ooh that is their right.
> e.g. http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmi...xtra-judicial-killings-kashmir-wikileaks.html no comments from our any of our senior members?
> I am not the advocate of extra judicial killings, but the way Naseer ullah babar did in Karachi is still now praised by majority of people. (although I was also against the way he handled that), but just pick the newspapers (as there was no electronic media) of that period, daily headings shown 35 to 40 dead. The orders were to kill any man carrying illegal weapon, the cleaned the garbage to maximum possible extent. But that might included the innocent people as well, lekin ghun kay saath gehoon to pista hai. When these criminals are caught and get released easily due to our weak judiciary, they come again with extra courage and dont even to hesitate in killing resisting people.
> 
> Why does any body need to carry weapon? show that to people for robbing? if anyone seen doing so, should be shot, okay to be on lighter side, in legs / arms, not to dead. This is what actually happened in this particular case. unfortunately guy died bcaz of bleeding. first he pointed his gun on his face, and others asked him to move the gun down to his legs, he did so and shot two fires. If we will continue to advocate these killers roaming in society one day you, me, my family and your family will be the victim, then i would love see your comments.
> 
> I myself shot in leg by robbers and treated in hospital after around 3 hours, and fortunately survived and unfortunately the guy above died.
> 
> The govt. has invested huge funds in building these kind of parks, whats the purpose? the purpose is to go there and get robbed / killed? thats why people in Karachi prefer to stay at homes. Which city we are living in? where there is no protection to an ordinary man? when we are victims we simply blame rangers and police, but when rangers / police takes action we become advocates of these robbers, why? When there is no law, no conviction, no punishment, the govt. is forced to give shoot at sight orders.
> 
> I dont know where you live, if you are in karachi then you must be aware that in any law n order situation rangers comes and tackle the situation, I myself feel secure when there are rangers vehicles are parked along side the road, i feel my family secure.
> 
> I remember the golden words by A. bachan in shoot out at lokandwala "keh judge sb. give me answer to a simple question, agar koi aadmi aap kay ghar kay bahir gun lay kar kay khara hai to aap kia chahain gay keh woh koun ho ? 'maya' ya ' Mr. Khan'."
> 
> No offence but Joota kahan say kaat'ta hai, sirf pehennay walay ko pata hota hai'.


 
To sum it up you are suggesting that there shouldn't be any Courts and All the accused must be killed on the roads. bravo! No one is saying that robbery isn't a crime. It is and I condemn it to punish criminals you cannot become a criminal yourself. 


Hope you got the point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

can somebody tell what the boy says between 0:02 and 0:06?
Did i hear the word MQM?

Btw the supreme court has taken action against Pakistan Rangers,so its not all doom and gloom.

SC orders to remove IGP, DG Rangers Sindh in 3 days - GEO.tv


----------



## S.M.R

UmairP said:


> To sum it up you are suggesting that there shouldn't be any Courts and All the accused must be killed on the roads. bravo! No one is saying that robbery isn't a crime. It is and I condemn it to punish criminals you cannot become a criminal yourself.
> 
> 
> Hope you got the point.


 
I got the your point in your very first post, read my post you will get it. I am not saying so, my point is when there is no proper system of conviction then why rest of the people got affected by those robbers when they get free bcaz of bribes etc.


----------



## Zarvan

Leader said:


> the murdered boy was caught and was inside the truck, when he was dragged out to face the camera. When rangers saw the entertainment channel's cameraman, they asked the cameraman to film their heroic catch...which included murder of the very boy...


 
O wow just great do u really think Ranger were such stupid or they had no idea what will happen or you just tried to be funny?????????????


----------



## Jawad BT

Not Sure said:


> The camera man's name is known to all the news agencies, and has been in the news as well, if you bother to read some.
> 
> Regarding your question about the presence of a camera man from an entertainment channel at the crime scene - here's what happened:
> 
> *The Awaaz TV camera man (Abdul Salam Soomro) was there for a story on a shopping complex in that area (entertainment purposes).
> *
> Just where he was standing to take video of the Rangers to show security around the complex, he saw Sarfaraz Shah being dragged around by a man in civvies, so he began to record.
> 
> The man in civvies, who was grabbing Sarfaraz Shah by his hair, and kicked him toward the rangers, *was not bothered by the camera because he presumed Sarfaraz Shah would only be thrashed for being a petty criminal.*
> 
> Even the rangers had not expected the end result, and thus, were not bothered by the camera.
> 
> As you can see in the video, only one of the rangers had gotten hyper, and it surprised everyone.
> 
> When that particular ranger pointed the gun at his neck, even the boy, who was shocked and shaken, knew he won't be shot like that.
> 
> *But when the ranger immediately lowered his gun and pointed it at his knees, Sarfaraz Shah knew for sure he was going to get shot in the legs, as a punishment.
> 
> That was when Sarfaraz Shah got extremely nervous and tried to push the barrel away from his legs. This enraged that particular ranger even more, and against anyone's expectations, that particular ranger shot him in the legs.*
> 
> If any of the ranger knew/expected this was going to happen, he would have stood much far away. No one stands so close when anyone around them is shooting someone/something at such close range. I think one of the rangers (the old fat one with a mustache) also got hit by the shell, as the video suggests.
> 
> It was all very much unexpected, and only that young ranger who shot the boy is responsible for the killing. But - All of the rangers are as much responsible for not calling in an ambulance timely and letting the boy die there.


 
I guess then you should study the Pakistan Media first no one in Pakistan media would record such an event alone the camera man would have been assigned a duty with a entertainment reporter or Producer and what ever happens these guys dont sit and watch people die.. the recorded it till the end and eventually came back and on aired the whole footage.. Dont you feel if he was so afraid of not helping the Poor boy how did he get the Heart of On Airing such substance.. I suppose The Camerman was already there with a Head of its team whos name is not being mentioned who was there to catch the video at the time of incident he was so close to everyone that he was making close ups unfortunatly it got out of hands and then the firing took place but they could have got him to some medical treatment unless they had orders only to record and not provide any medical assistance .. but still he is the key to this incident.. i am not trying to drag the cameraman or the Production crew into this.. but this is a cold blood murder and they are the witness to it.. so the media House or Company AWAZ TV should come up with a detail document and bring it on Air with all the evidences.. If they could have OnAired the incident they could have come up with a more detailed report too why haven't they done that its been three days and the channel is only focusing on its entertainment stuff..


----------



## Leader

luckyyy said:


> seeing the vedio , there was absolutly no attempt by the rangers to cought/hold the boy , the moment the boy dreg to them , they put the gun on him..


 
by caught I meant to say he was already caught.


----------



## luckyyy

Zarvan said:


> O wow just great do u really think Ranger were such stupid or they had no idea what will happen or you just tried to be funny?????????????


 
footage surfaced after 2 days ...

seem the matters was already pushed under carpet had the vedio won't be made public...


----------



## Leader

Zarvan said:


> O wow just great do u really think Ranger were such stupid or they had no idea what will happen or you just tried to be funny?????????????


 
do watch tv, and if interested do read news papers as well...


----------



## F86 Saber

It is a very unfortunate incident but if you want to blame someone for this blame the orchestrator of the target killings because they are the reason the rangers needed to be deployed in a civilian administrated area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Was the boy from MQM? as iin the start of the video he says MQM? or it sounds like that...


----------



## Musafar

not surprised, especially when this thing happens


----------



## Jango

one thing really puzzles me....why the hell did the camera man not take the boy to the hospital, the bullet was not immediate death, it was the bleeding, the boy died after 13 minutes of being brought to the hospital.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

and proper training should be given to the enforcement officials so that they can pin the guy to the ground, not point the gun at their faces straight away.!!............i think it was accidental fire, when the boy lunged at the rifle, it was then that the shots were fired, so it could have been that the ranger thought the boy was reaching for his rifle. but then the question arises why the hell the rifle was not on safety???, are orders given for guns not to be on safety during these times.??


----------



## S.M.R

nuclearpak said:


> one thing really puzzles me....why the hell did the camera man not take the boy to the hospital, the bullet was not immediate death, it was the bleeding, the boy died after 13 minutes of being brought to the hospital.


 
Totally agreed, may be he was more interested in HIS job i.e. movie making.


----------



## Not Sure

nuclearpak said:


> one thing really puzzles me....*why the hell did the camera man not take the boy to the hospital,* the bullet was not immediate death, it was the bleeding, the boy died after 13 minutes of being brought to the hospital.


 *
The camera man's efforts to take the boy would amount to intervening in the work of the paramilitary forces. *

The incident in itself was so unexpected that the camera man was not even sure if he would be spared either. That particular ranger who shot the boy appeared paranoid and the camera man decided not to intervene. Anything was possible.

However, he kept recording the event because he was doing the same even before the unexpected happened, and without any problems from the rangers. The shooting was so shocking even to the rangers that they did not even bother to focus on the camera man. *Everything was over in seconds. The camera man, knowing the gravity of the situation, did not intervene or record anymore.* 

The camera man left the scene right after the recording was done, lest his camera were seized. The ambulance was called after a while (by the rangers themselves), but it was too late by then. 

Point to note is that what we see is a footage of barely a minute. The magnitude of bleeding that proved fatal must have taken place within a few minutes and right on the spot - even before if the ambulance were called the same moment he was shot.

*The rangers shot the boy's legs to not kill, but to punish. The immediate profuse bleeding leading to his quick death was the unexpected part.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jinnah

Leader said:


> already discussed. but still...
> 
> the camera man was of Awaz entertainment tv. who now has gone underground because of the threats he is receiving (guess from whom?)
> 
> secondly the guy was taken in the truck and later brought to face the camera as a heroic act by rangers... so was the murder to be taken as heroic act.
> 
> 
> now bug off...


 
you know what you are talking about? Rangers let the camera man make the video from some 2-3 feet distance , while they were shooting the man who at that time was unarmed????? Take your sleep and then come to forum


----------



## Jango

if they had shot to punish, then they would have taken him to hospital,if you shoot to punish and not take to hospital, the result is always death!.

I think it was accidental fire, when the boy lunged at the ranger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Riaz Mohammed

It wont be long before this whole thing gets rubbished as a conspiracy theory.....Thats the power of a pakistani mind.


----------



## Jango

exactly^^^^, what happened to the two brothers in sialkot??...nothing.


----------



## Not Sure

I'd suggest you to read news articles, esp from different sources. It will clear all the doubts.



nuclearpak said:


> if they had shot to punish, then they would have taken him to hospital,if you shoot to punish and not take to hospital, the result is always death!.



Ambulance was called soon after. The boy died in the hospital. 

The death took place because of the access bleeding that can happen to anyone, or no one. The rangers could not guess the boy, who was sitting and talking, was going to die so quickly.

Except for one young paranoid ranger, none in the team was expecting any firing. He was to be thrashed/harassed, and not shot at. The guy who shot the boy took everyone by surprise.




nuclearpak said:


> I think it was accidental fire, when the boy lunged at the ranger.


 
One shot can be accidental. Two, and it is deliberate. 

That is why one of the rangers, who somehow got over the shock, immediately stopped it by saying "It's enough!".

It was shocking and accidental for the rest of the team, but quite deliberate on the part of that hotheaded young ranger.


----------



## mirage 5000

nuclearpak said:


> exactly^^^^, what happened to the two brothers in sialkot??...nothing.


 
wait and see this drama will over soon and then every THEKEDAR will forget it and start work on new project .


----------



## Jango

Not Sure said:


> I'd suggest you to read news articles, esp from different sources. It will clear all the doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance was called soon after. The boy died in the hospital.
> 
> *The death took place because of the access bleeding that can happen to anyone, or no one. The rangers could not guess the boy, who was sitting and talking, was going to die so quickly.*
> 
> Except for one young paranoid ranger, none in the team was expecting any firing. He was to be thrashed/harassed, and not shot at. The guy who shot the boy took everyone by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shot can be accidental. Two, and it is deliberate.
> 
> That is why one of the rangers, who somehow got over the shock, immediately stopped it by saying "It's enough!".
> 
> It was shocking and accidental for the rest of the team, but quite deliberate on the part of that hotheaded young ranger.


 dis agree with the bolded part, agree with all else.

the boy said that take me to hospital please i am going to die, but everybody just stood there. there was a big pool of blood there!., they were to punish him by shooting, not bleeding him to near death.

And nobody punishes anybody by shooting!!


----------



## iPhone

nuclearpak said:


> dis agree with the bolded part, agree with all else.
> 
> the boy said that take me to hospital please i am going to die, but everybody just stood there. there was a big pool of blood there!., they were to punish him by shooting, not bleeding him to near death.
> 
> And nobody punishes anybody by shooting!!



You saw one minute of the footage of the incident. Boy was shot and asked to be taken to the hospital. Yes, in the footage it looks like rangers are just standing there and then few sec later the video ends. You don't know and don't know, rangers could have radiod for ambulance and the video didn't include that. 

What I'm saying here is there are a lot of things here we don't know. What happened before the boy was captured and what happened after the footage ended. These kinds of videos tend to show and focus only on one part of the story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

First off how about everyone check the gaps in the video. Try to take a look as to where the gaps in the video are. The missing story is in the complete video. There was absolutely no need for shooting live ammunition at an unarmed man. If the video shows everything that this dacoit was brutally murdered why was it edited? Even if he tried to reach for his gun that would have been a disbalanced punishment.


----------



## Porus

Jinnah said:


> you know what you are talking about? Rangers let the camera man make the video from some 2-3 feet distance , while they were shooting the man who at that time was unarmed????? Take your sleep and then come to forum



Watch yesterday's News Night with Talat with an unbiased mind and never underestimate the brutality and studpidity of the armed gagnsters (army, police, rangers) of this country.


----------



## Jango

iPhone said:


> You saw one minute of the footage of the incident. Boy was shot and asked to be taken to the hospital. Yes, in the footage it looks like rangers are just standing there and then few sec later the video ends. You don't know and don't know, rangers could have radiod for ambulance and the video didn't include that.
> 
> What I'm saying here is there are a lot of things here we don't know. What happened before the boy was captured and what happened after the footage ended. These kinds of videos tend to show and focus only on one part of the story.


 agreed, but a doctor said that the boy came after 30 minutes of the shooting and was proclaimed dead after 13 minutes of being brought to the hospital.....

AND WHO THE HELL SHOOTS A PERSON FOR PUNISHMENT???


----------



## Safriz

Musafar said:


> not surprised, especially when this thing happens


 
Thats pure trolling..how this prossy video relates to The thread?
Can you explain?


----------



## Karachiite

Riaz Mohammed said:


> It wont be long before this whole thing gets rubbished as a conspiracy theory.....Thats the power of a pakistani mind.


 
And the power of the bharti mind is to be obsessed over everything that happens in Pakistan. This kind of stuff happens everyday in your country so don't make it seem like this is only in Pakistan. 
This is our matter so we'll deal with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

nuclearpak said:


> exactly^^^^, what happened to the two brothers in sialkot??...nothing.


 
Sialkot brothers were dacoits and killer as per intel agencies investigations.


----------



## forcetrip

innocentboy said:


> Sialkot brothers were dacoits and killer as per intel agencies investigations.


 
So the solution is that Sialkot find all the dacoits in the city and beat them like the ignorant people? What is the punishment for murderers in Sialkot nowadays? People say this country has a cancer, unfortunately it is the other way around when I walk around this country.


----------



## architect_cobb

innocentboy said:


> Sialkot brothers were dacoits and killer as per intel agencies investigations.


 
and that means they should have been beaten to death in public!!!! WOW kudos!!!!!

Who isn't a docoit, thief, corrupt in Pakistan start from Zardari and count down to Manna chaprasi.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

innocentboy said:


> Sialkot brothers were dacoits and killer as per intel agencies investigations.


 

where do you get these reports from??? I think now they should kill everyone except americans because Americans are allies of Pakistan and only Pakistanis are punishable by death for every wrong deed. Waiting for a time when someone will be killed for speaking a lie. .


----------



## iPhone

@ above two posters, I don't think the guy is advocating extra judicial killings by anyone, you asked what happened to the sialkot brothers case, he replied by saying court found out they had murdered somebody, too. Now whatever the verdict came from court, I dont know what it was, but I doubt the killers who took part in the brothers killing were let off the hook.

Guys, we all need to calm down here. Justice is going to be served here. Parliament to PM to opposition parties to CJ, everyone has displayed a strong reaction. For once everyone in our country is on the same page. Justice should be done swiftly and family of the victim heavily compensated.


----------



## Jango

if the family of the murdered beat up the brothers then it is fine in an islamic sense, but if somebody else beat them on their behalf, we are all animals.


----------



## ahsanraza81

So sad...young man killed by cruel people...lets assume boy killed was guilty...but...who the ______ rangers are to decide about his fate


----------



## pak-marine

Black Widow said:


> You mean to say, it would be good if the deceased would be Jew or American??? come out of your religious cocoon man, its time to get a wing and see the sky...


 
wtf .. are u high or wht get out of ur shell and first go and check the link what i have replied to , before spewing sewage


----------



## monitor

Oh So sad just watch the incident in a local TV Chanel . this should be properly investigate and brought the kille under justic . whether he was a criminal or not is not matter the matter is he was killed in cold head intentionally


----------



## JonAsad

monitor said:


> Oh So sad just watch the incident in a local TV Chanel . this should be properly investigate and brought the kille under justic . whether he was a criminal or not is not matter the matter is he was killed in cold head intentionally


 
Well its nice to see a sane comment- Rest are just trying to propagate their hatred towards Pakistan Rangers- Pakistan as a whole- accusing the whole institution- forgetting that without them the Rangers- MQM bhatta khores and ANP would be killing whole of karachi in their power tussle- and talibans blowing every one up in the city-- Not to long ago its was them who sacrificed their lives to fight the Talibans in PNS Mehran- Shame on all of you- your efficiency is even greater than western media in defaming Pakistan-


----------



## DV RULES

What happened in Karachi is totally beyond law and justice and condemnable, but all Pakistani should understand that an action from 6 people doesn't reflects character of whole department or government institution so those ranger personals will face court so stop spreading your hate toward Rangers or PA or law enforcement authorities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Around the world TV channels are barred from showing shocking footage of violence..But only in Pakistan they take the liberty of showing body parts strewn across theroad just after a bomb blast and of Public executions..Whats their motive?


----------



## The Vicious Kind

khurasaan1 said:


> Look at this movie clearly showing the facts and figures and why he got shot by the rangers at his hand only ....and the rangers realli did the right thing cuz our COURTS cant do justice nomore....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the movie it showz that he admitted the burgulary crime " saying I was Mujboor to do that"
> 
> so the rangerz did the right thing shot at his hand....gave him the punishment....right away .....cuz in the court he would have got away through bribery...anywayz...
> I appreciate the Rangerz action ...Alhamdolillah....Rangerz followed the Islamic law...Masha-Allah....After this incident nobody gonna mess with the Islamic Laws the Laws of Allah SBWT....Insha-Allah......
> 
> I guess the US trainers gave excellent training to our Rangers and other forces...to do justice right away ...and the $$$ by US is working excellently ....Masha-Allah.....great job is done




One of the most stupid,inhumane, barbaric post i ve seen on this forum.I believe its people like you ,who are the problem here.First of all Pakistan Rangers are to abide the constitution ,not the shariah.Even in Shariah system this seems to be a hudood case(Islamic Penal Law ),So it is upto the shariat court to decide the punishment,not a ranger.I would certainly like mods to do something about your post.Its time we get ride of our rednecks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## U-571

Not Sure said:


> I'd suggest you to read news articles, esp from different sources. It will clear all the doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambulance was called soon after. The boy died in the hospital.
> 
> The death took place because of the access bleeding that can happen to anyone, or no one. The rangers could not guess the boy, who was sitting and talking, was going to die so quickly.
> 
> Except for one young paranoid ranger, none in the team was expecting any firing. He was to be thrashed/harassed, and not shot at. The guy who shot the boy took everyone by surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One shot can be accidental. Two, and it is deliberate.
> 
> That is why one of the rangers, who somehow got over the shock, immediately stopped it by saying "It's enough!".
> 
> It was shocking and accidental for the rest of the team, but quite deliberate on the part of that hotheaded young ranger.


 
yeah if all others were innocents why the hell they didnt control the paranoid guy and tell him to cool down, they just watched him fire his gun, ad second, if they were not guilty, why they left the guy bleeding because they could have tried to stop his bleeding by wrapping the cloth around wound parts and taking him to hospital in the ranger mobile


----------



## Rafi

It is a sad incident and the death of the boy is regrettable even if he is guilty, it just proves that you can't have PM doing policing for any length of time, the training is completely different, also PTSD can be a factor also, because of lesser resources - in developing countries it is not picked up quickly. 

And this type of incident can happen anywhere, and if not for the majority of Rangers who behave honorably Karachi would not be livable at all, the Man who shot the guy should be punished, but equally the people on this forum trying to vilify the tens of thousands of decent security people should also STFU.

my 2 Cents.


----------



## U-571

Rafi said:


> It is a sad incident and the death of the boy is regrettable even if he is guilty, it just proves that you can't have PM doing policing for any length of time, the training is completely different, also PTSD can be a factor also, because of lesser resources - in developing countries it is not picked up quickly.
> 
> And this type of incident can happen anywhere, *and if not for the majority of Rangers who behave honorably Karachi would not be livable at all,* the Man who shot the guy should be punished, but equally the people on this forum trying to vilify the tens of thousands of decent security people should also STFU.
> 
> my 2 Cents.


 
you know nothing about karachi so shut fucckk up!!, if there was no rangers and no police, karachi would be a lot safer, these guys help help spread the crime and help the criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muhammadharis92

Pak Rangers And ARmy sucks...Rangers do their bad act in cities and GOD knows who are killing in US DRONES attack!! Now question arises may be ARmy telling lie to us in case of drones that millitants are dying!! Like rangers were doing before the vid. was on television!!


----------



## Karachiite

I don't know why you guys find this so shocking. Rangers have been killing innocents in Karachi for the past 25 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

muhammadharis92 said:


> Pak Rangers And ARmy sucks...Rangers do their bad act in cities and GOD knows who are killing in US DRONES attack!! Now question arises may be ARmy telling lie to us in case of drones that millitants are dying!! Like rangers were doing before the vid. was on television!!


 
no u suck....and ur knowledge sucks cuz the rangers are not part of the army they are paramilitary.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

muhammadharis92 said:


> Pak Rangers And ARmy sucks...Rangers do their bad act in cities and GOD knows who are killing in US DRONES attack!! Now question arises may be ARmy telling lie to us in case of drones that millitants are dying!! Like rangers were doing before the vid. was on television!!


 
you sucker, you should first get the facts in your pea sized brain then spew garbage here. And just give a thought that if it werent for the army, then your sorry would have been in the hands of the Taliban or the Indians.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> I don't know why you guys find this so shocking. Rangers have been killing innocents in Karachi for the past 25 years.


----------



## Safriz

For all the ignorants on this forum dragging army into this incident. RANGERS IS NOT ARMY THEY ARE PARAMILITARY. LOOK UP 'PARAMILITARY'


----------



## Musafar

safriz said:


> Thats pure trolling..how this prossy video relates to The thread?
> Can you explain?


 
Ofcourse. I am highlighting an endemic problem that's quite perculiar to Pakistan are other corrupt nations and that is the lack of accountability.

As others here are also highlighting previous cases that have been dismissed, just as this will eventually be dismissed once its tossed into pile of "under inquiry" like countless others gone by.

Let me give you a little run down... Sialkot murder of boys, extortion and slaying of pregnant Chechen women and family, execution of teenagers in swat, elderly men being brutally whipped in swat, testicle-queezing torture in FATA by FC, man being dragged on a cobbled road in FATA for 100+metres by Army. etc...need I continue? All of which are "under investigation" or have been dismissed as conspiracies by those in denial...I'm surprised someone hasn't posted how this might've been made on a Bollywood set too. 

Accountability, professionalism and acting with integrity go hand in hand. Despite however much you despise UK and USA at least whenever these countries troops/officers commit these breaches of human rights they are brought to justice and there is some level of accountability. 

In Pakistan it is "under investigation" never to be heard of again.

Mukhtar Mai case is an example of the level of disgust I have for the judicial system and the law enforcement agency in a state that happens to kill/rape/torture its own citizens for the highest bidder.

Honestly, sometimes I want to rip up my passport.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Karachiite said:


> I don't know why you guys find this so shocking. Rangers have been killing innocents in Karachi for the past 25 years.


 
not shocking for those who seen the events of 1990s under naseerullah babur in benazir's era.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

nuclearpak said:


> if it werent for the army, then your sorry would have been in the hands of the Taliban or the Indians.



You mean how The army protected Swat from the Taliban or how the army protected East Pakistan from India?


----------



## Musafar

safriz said:


> For all the ignorants on this forum dragging army into this incident. RANGERS IS NOT ARMY THEY ARE PARAMILITARY. LOOK UP 'PARAMILITARY'


 
Army is in no way excused from such summary killings. There's enough of their trophy videos that have been leaked on their torture houses and killing fields in swat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This is an act of 1-2 individuals who committed a crime of passing judgement prior to a court hearing

The person tried to take the gun away form the person holding the gun , but the gun holder

Its difficult to know if a person has a C4 like thing under his shirt


a) Rangers, Army , Police they are in front line against Terrorist so they have alot of dangers they need to 
not trust anyone

b) The kid , attempted to take the gun form the person instead of quietly going into the van

c) The firing of weapon on unarmed civilian when he was apprehended violates all laws of engagement


Lack of proper anti terrorism , devices , to detect explosives yet again shows how difficult it is for people to determine if someone has a explosive or not


----------



## Safriz

Musafar said:


> Army is in no way excused from such summary killings. There's enough of their trophy videos that have been leaked on their torture houses and killing fields in swat.


 
This thread is not about WOT or Army...
Army is fighting a war in which its nearly impossible to know friend or foe and an innocent looking boy may go kaboom the next moment,so thats a very different scenario.


----------



## hasanJ

Rangers doing Extra Judicial Killing in Karachi is not something new 

Suspect killed while Fleeing usually refers to After searching "ja beta ghar ja" followed by *bang*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

hasanJ said:


> Rangers doing Extra Judicial Killing in Karachi is not something new
> 
> Suspect killed while Fleeing usually refers to After searching "ja beta ghar ja" followed by *bang*


 
Actually Rangers belong to deserts,mountains and forests,protecting Pakistan's Borders in the far flung areas,they dont belong to cities...
Why you think Pakistan's borders are thoroughfare and just about anybody roams in and out,because Rangers are in Cities.


----------



## Xeric

Xeric said:


> That was not the aim.
> 
> Though i have hell lot of _mowaad_ collected to draw a comparison, but i never posted it as i didnt find anyone justifying the incident and that our 'friends' also kept quite over the issue. This was just something i had my twitter telling me over and again.
> 
> P.S. BTW, where did you see me forwarding justification for the incident?
> 
> And had i wanted to do a real 'pathetic attempt' i would have posted these:
> 
> Police Brutality Across The United States | Raw Justice
> 
> Bangladesh urged to end extrajudicial killings by "death squads" - AlertNet
> 
> But then you too had to prove yourself predictable enough by labeling me as someone who would reciprocate by blaming 'ALL organs of the State as corrupt', which i never did, yes i do like to point out a fingers at some, unlike others who find solace and joy by mud-slinging an *entire* family.


 
VCheng, how about i posted this Police gun down man in street, threaten to shoot witnesses for filming incident instead? See, but i didnt.

You have miscalculated me grossly.


----------



## forcetrip

Xeric said:


> VCheng, how about i posted this Police gun down man in street, threaten to shoot witnesses for filming incident instead? See, but i didnt.
> 
> You have miscalculated me grossly.


 
I thought I posted a video about this in this thread.


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

innocentboy said:


> Sialkot brothers were dacoits and killer as per intel agencies investigations.


 
So in reality they were not...

I have a few friends being denied travel outside the country because their sole crime is they have openly criticized Zardari in public and guess what the intelligence agencies think about them...

That they are probably taking orders from Mossad...

....

Our Army elite is out to destroy Pakistan... Here... Read this...

Wikileaks: Kayani wanted more drone strikes in Pakistan &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Peregrine said:


> Ignoring your cheap shots at me, which actually revealed a lot about your module. You still haven't been able to nullify my claim that Pakistan coast guard,Pakistan paramilitary forces (FC &Rangers) & Pakistan strategic & Nuclear command are not part of Pakistan military. Your deliberate attempt to mislead us is bit too frivolous to be accepted as truth. Here is some thing for your knowledge, have a look.
> 
> FYI the above figures are not based on my subjective views, unlike you.


 
For fcuks sake, make use of google!!

There's a hell lotta difference between military and paramilitary/civil armed forces. And then there's LEAs (Law Enforcement Agencies), normally these include the military, police and the paramilitary forces.

So For the love of balls, will you stop acting like a douche and pay attention to what i am saying?

And then for holy love of God, for once and all try to understand that Rangers is a PARAMILITARY force, not the MILITARY itself, with no connection to the Armed Forces of Pakistan (note the missing 'civilian' - Pakistan Civilian Armed Force), which strictly include the Army, Navy and PAF, though in a broader sense the Civilian Armed Forces are also listed under the Armed Forces.

Paramilitary Forces of Pakistan can include:
Airport Security Force

Maritime Security Agency (the Coast Guards)

FC

Rangers

Pakistan National Guard (specifically the Mujahids, the NCC amd Women Guards), now guess what, Mujahid Force is totally related to the Army, they are trained by the Army, they are employed by the Army, they have equivalent Pay Scales and almost equivalent perks, but still they are NOT part of the Pakistan Military, BUT form part of Pakistan Paramilitary Forces, for crying out loud!

So that's what we have been saying that when Rangers screws up, the Army cannot be blamed, held responsible or censured for it! (for the reasons i have already mentioned in my previous posts - there command under the MoI alone is a enough a reason for this)


----------



## Xeric

roadrunner said:


> Your next prime minister is ashamed to be Indian and extrajudicial killings happen all the time in Indian Kashmir by Indian soldiers. They dont get punished either.
> 
> A recent tally over 9 months suggests nearly 2,000 of these killings were committed by the Indian Army.
> 
> "According to the department`s 2010 human rights *reports,* *as many as 1,616 extrajudicial or unlawful killings were committed in India up to Oct 17 last year." *
> Indian forces carried out 1,600 extra-judicial killings: US report | World | DAWN.COM
> 
> so you must hate the indian army 2,000 times more than the pakistani paramilitary based on this?


 
They are 'water proof', see:


blood said:


> meanwhile on other thread's pakistani's keep screaming and shouting that isreali and indian force's keep killing innocent children in kashmir and palestine , can you please explain this now , RIP TO THE DEAD BOY , like you i wouldn't go ahead and make some immature statement's, you can't blame the entire army for this , it is just one immature soldier who lost his cool and commited this act , he should be punished for this.


 
No we cannot explain this. We cannot explain this as this is the worst thing that can happen to/in a civilized society, we condemn it to the extent possible and we hope the justice is meted out so that no such repetitions occur, but i wonder if you guys can explain this:

Indian forces carried out 1,600 extra-judicial killings: US report | World | DAWN.COM


----------



## Najam Khan

IMO the rangers involved in this incident may have taken part in some counter terrorism operation, their body language(esp shooter's) was similar to a post-traumatic stress disorder(PTSD). PTSD patient has a lot of anger,it can jump out at inappropriate times, aimed at the wrong person for the wrong reasons...from shooter's 'no-mercy' behavior it can be concluded that he was not mentally fit.

Just like US in Iraq/Afghanistan Our soldiers fighting in WoT have similar disorders too...counter terrorism ops are being conducted in Karachi since past few years, their flashbacks in soldiers can become disastrous unless anger management lessons and psychological treatment is made on the participants soldiers.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> You mean how The army protected Swat from the Taliban or how the army protected East Pakistan from India?


 
Dude you should get rid of this habit to blame whole institution and i seen that you are passing this negative judgement in every single topic and there is a limit of sarcasm


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dude you should get rid of this habit to blame whole institution and i seen that you are passing this negative judgement in every single topic and there is a limit of sarcasm


 
Ignore the guy.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Musafar said:


> Ofcourse. I am highlighting an endemic problem that's quite perculiar to Pakistan are other corrupt nations and that is the lack of accountability.
> 
> As others here are also highlighting previous cases that have been dismissed, just as this will eventually be dismissed once its tossed into pile of "under inquiry" like countless others gone by.
> 
> Let me give you a little run down... Sialkot murder of boys, extortion and slaying of pregnant Chechen women and family, execution of teenagers in swat, elderly men being brutally whipped in swat, testicle-queezing torture in FATA by FC, man being dragged on a cobbled road in FATA for 100+metres by Army. etc...need I continue? All of which are "under investigation" or have been dismissed as conspiracies by those in denial...I'm surprised someone hasn't posted how this might've been made on a Bollywood set too.
> 
> Accountability, professionalism and acting with integrity go hand in hand. Despite however much you despise UK and USA at least whenever these countries troops/officers commit these breaches of human rights they are brought to justice and there is some level of accountability.
> 
> In Pakistan it is "under investigation" never to be heard of again.
> 
> Mukhtar Mai case is an example of the level of disgust I have for the judicial system and the law enforcement agency in a state that happens to kill/rape/torture its own citizens for the highest bidder.
> 
> Honestly, sometimes I want to rip up my passport.


 
I agree with you and we are all sad about these incidents but rip up your passport will not solve any problems. Even if you get British passport, this tag of Pakistani will remain with you unless you change your face and get rid of this Asian look


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

I usually dont engage in deflection/diversionary tactics, but if you want to see what REAL police brutality is against unarmed people --then go do a google search for ''Amadou Diallo''


4 officers. 42 shots. 1 target. Unarmed.


----------



## Karachiite

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Dude you should get rid of this habit to blame whole institution and i seen that you are passing this negative judgement in every single topic and there is a limit of sarcasm



It's the truth and it hurts. I cannot blindly support the Army because it's their mistakes that the innocent people of Pakistan are paying for.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Karachiite said:


> It's the truth and it hurts. I cannot blindly support the Army because it's their mistakes that the innocent people of Pakistan are paying for.


 

The truth is tht u like to act like a victim of things tht happened 2 decades ago and ui hadnt seen!

Involving Army in everything and trolling is what ur doing!

For example.... in the prostitute case and now the rangers killing the guys thread!

Just look what you are doin?

Does 1 ranger represent the whole Ranger Force and Army? A sane and healthy minded guy wont agree.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## Xeric

*I cannot blindly support the Army *

But you can blindly blame them, right?

Munafiqat?


----------



## Karachiite

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> The truth is tht u like to act like a victim of things tht happened 2 decades ago and ui hadnt seen!
> 
> Involving Army in everything and trolling is what ur doing!
> 
> For example.... in the prostitute case and now the rangers killing the guys thread!
> 
> Just look what you are doin?
> 
> Does 1 ranger represent the whole Ranger Force and Army? A sane and healthy minded guy wont agree.......


 
I was very well alive in the 90s. And this is not the first time these people have shown their colours. The military has failed Pakistan.



Xeric said:


> *I cannot blindly support the Army *
> 
> But you can blindly blame them, right?
> 
> Munafiqat?


 
I'm not blaming anyone but it's just the facts. It's not like I'm distorting the truth.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karachiite said:


> It's the truth and it hurts. I cannot blindly support the Army because it's their mistakes that the innocent people of Pakistan are paying for.


 
kindly elaborate


----------



## Karachiite

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> kindly elaborate


 
What do you want me to elaborate on? PA have been playing everyone for a long time. On one hand they brag about killing hundreds of militants and on the other they mingle and protect terrorist groups. Who gave rise and support to Taliban in the first place? Majority of the budget is spent on these army folks while the poor public get nothing. How much of the budget for education and health?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karachiite said:


> What do you want me to elaborate on? PA have been playing everyone for a long time. On one hand they brag about killing hundreds of militants and on the other they mingle and protect terrorist groups. Who gave rise and support to Taliban in the first place? Majority of the budget is spent on these army folks while the poor public get nothing. How much of the budget for education and health?


 
so now it is the Army who is in charge of the budgets.......


so it's the Army who made up these numbers completely....there are no extra reinforcements being constantly sent, despite resource contraints. The troops are all in the mess sipping Margaritas and enjoying themselves to the fullest!


----------



## Xeric

Karachiite said:


> I was very well alive in the 90s. And this is not the first time these people have shown their colours. The military has failed Pakistan.


 How about i say that you civilians have failed Pakistan? No? With sir 10% as the President, with almost every politician corrupt and with every bureaucrat a rascal, i think i should also have the right to blame each and every Pakistani and in turn the entire Pakistan, no? Is that how things work now a days at your office or home? Because to me this is absurd. i cant even blame the entire transportation service if one bus conductor has misbehaved with me, but here you can point fingers on the entire military and to top that you can also dare (or should i say, stupid) to use the terms (Rangers and Army) interchangeably. Believe me, it's not 'cool' to stick to ones mistake, but retarded. Accept the fact, you'll be respected.




> I'm not blaming anyone but it's just the facts. It's not like I'm distorting the truth.


 
And this would mean that every officer, men, and trainee of Army, which has nothing to do with the current incident, which was not present at the venue, which was not in control of the event, which is headed by a different Ministry (the Defence Ministry) as opposed to the Interior Ministry that control Rangers is to be blamed for the killing of this guy, right?

How intelligent, sane and respectful!

P.S. No wonder you are getting shyt from all sides

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

^^ And here comes the budget when a Ranger kills a man.

And i thought i have seen all kind of noobs.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

put un-diplomatically, Karachiite -- you have the bloody civilian administration to blame. 

lets take a few steps back. What causes people to engage in theft in a city like Karachi (mobiles snatching, carjacking, ATM robberies etc.)? Who is responsible here for not just promoting law & order, but also maintaining some semblance of sound fiscal and economic policies that help steer an emerging market country like Pakistan out of the trouble it is facing?


or is that also Army job too?


i will ask you again, kindly elaborate your position on what you said in your last post.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> It's the truth and it hurts. I cannot blindly support the Army because it's their mistakes that the innocent people of Pakistan are paying for.


 
I am not asking you to support anyone blindly but do you blame every single soldier of Pakistan army or only few Generals who made some wrong decisions. I also criticised musharraf in his war on terror but that don't mean i should start bashing the whole institution of Pakistan army because Army did not belong to MUsharraf


----------



## Karachiite

Xeric said:


> How about i say that you civilians have failed Pakistan? No? With sir 10% as the President, with almost every politician corrupt and with every bureaucrat a rascal, i think i should also have the right to blame each and every Pakistani and in turn the entire Pakistan, no? Is that how things work now a days at your office or home? Because to me this is absurd. i cant even blame the entire transportation service if one bus conductor has misbehaved with me, but here you can point fingers on the entire military and to top that you can also dare (or should i say, stupid) to use the terms (Rangers and Army) interchangeably. Believe me, it's not 'cool' to stick to ones mistake, but retarded. Accept the fact, you'll be respected.


Yeah majority of Pakistanis that voted for PPP and PML-N in the past have failed Pakistan too. Everyone has failed Pakistan. People who blindly support the army have failed Pakistan too.

Unfortunately your mistaken if you think only one or two people in the Army are bad. Now I respect the common soldier who is in PA to protect the country but right now Im pointing fingers at the top generals and think tanks. I know the whole army isn't bad but the people that are bad which includes all the top men are brining a stain to the whole army. Now you people do the same thing America. If Bush or Obama is bad you people blame the whole country so don't be hypocritical.


----------



## Xeric

The only thing i can say to this khi dude is:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

*Now I respect the common soldier *

Oh, how gracious of you. i am obliged. How do you want that i should repay this favor back, sire?


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> VCheng, how about i posted this Police gun down man in street, threaten to shoot witnesses for filming incident instead? See, but i didnt.
> 
> *You have miscalculated me grossly*.



I am continuously refining my calculations, and eventually I will arrive at the correct conclusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> Now you people do the same thing America. If Bush or Obama is bad you people blame the whole country so don't be hypocritical.


 
Dude to be honest your comment are childish. we never said we hate america or Britain we said we hate their foreign policies and dont put words in our mouth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Being a resident of Karachi -- you are aware, surely, that the youth activists of MQM and ANP are firing a lot more rounds of ammunition and killing people in the SCORES every single damned day in certain parts of that city

where's the outrage there? and why no talks about budgets there? Better yet -- why no censure on these political parties to end their ties and shut down these paid thugs --who drive around waving their political party flags, showing off their gang signs and displaying heavy arms and what have you?


these scapegoat tactics against Army (which has nothing to even do with the topic here) is pretty frustrating.....moreover, it's STUPID.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> put un-diplomatically, Karachiite -- you have the bloody civilian administration to blame.
> 
> lets take a few steps back. What causes people to engage in theft in a city like Karachi (mobiles snatching, carjacking, ATM robberies etc.)? Who is responsible here for not just promoting law & order, but also maintaining some semblance of sound fiscal and economic policies that help steer an emerging market country like Pakistan out of the trouble it is facing?
> 
> 
> or is that also Army job too?
> 
> 
> i will ask you again, kindly elaborate your position on what you said in your last post.



In no shape or form am I protecting the current civilian government. They haven't done a great job but that doesn't mean the Army is supposed to be all relaxed and stuff. Im sorry but I cannot see my country being sold off for some American dollars and both the army and government are responsible for this. 

And btw most people should know that I idolize Musharraf and Ayub Khan.


----------



## Xeric

Karachiite said:


> Y I know the whole army isn't bad but the people that are bad which includes all the top men are brining a stain to the whole army.


Right!

And a Ranger's trigger-happy-rascal killing an alleged thief would support this claims of yours, right?

WTF are you smoking? Must be shyt, pour shyt, or else i know weed makes you more brainy!



> Now *you people *do the same thing America. If *Bush or Obama is bad you people blame the whole country* so don't be hypocritical.


 


Double U Tee Eff!!!


----------



## U-571

Xeric said:


> The only thing i can say to this khi dude is:


 
hey your profile picture has cat picture too

u love cats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I usually dont engage in deflection/diversionary tactics, but if you want to see what REAL police brutality is against unarmed people --then go do a google search for ''Amadou Diallo''
> 
> 
> 4 officers. 42 shots. 1 target. Unarmed.


 
Settlement = 3 million dollars for a foreign student staying on illegally on an expired student visa.


----------



## Xeric

_Pai ji..baray baray *baystay* waikhay nay...aiday warga aj wikhiya aye..
_
i am done!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> In no shape or form am I protecting the current civilian government. They haven't done a great job but that doesn't mean the Army is supposed to be all relaxed and stuff. Im sorry but I cannot see my country being sold off for some American dollars and both the army and government are responsible for this.
> 
> And btw most people should know that I idolize Musharraf and Ayub Khan.


 
lol you idolize Mssharraf and he did not sold sovereignty of Pakistan for taking burden of american war on terror on his shoulder and we are suffering because of sucide attacks after his lal masjid operation. have you ever heard about any suicide attacks in Pakistan before musharraf?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

U-571 said:


> hey your profile picture has cat picture too
> 
> u love cats


No offence, but
Kya khubsoorat time pe, kya khubsoorat baat ki hai janab apnay. Ala!


----------



## Karachiite

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Being a resident of Karachi -- you are aware, surely, that the youth activists of MQM and ANP are firing a lot more rounds of ammunition and killing people in the SCORES every single damned day in certain parts of that city



They don't have tags on their foreheads saying MQM or ANP and even if they are where are the hundreds of Rangers that have been deployed all over the city? Or are they to busy killing unarmed boys.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> where's the outrage there? and why no talks about budgets there? Better yet -- why no censure on these political parties to end their ties and shut down these paid thugs --who drive around waving their political party flags, showing off their gang signs and displaying heavy arms and what have you?


There are "operations" on them in which agencies from outside Karachi come in and do their "clean up". 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> these scapegoat tactics against Army (which has nothing to even do with the topic here) is pretty frustrating.....moreover, it's STUPID.


 
I didn't bring in PA in this. But they are one of the many reasons why Pakistan is in a mess.


----------



## Karachiite

Raja.Pakistani said:


> lol you idolize Mssharraf and he did not sold sovereignty of Pakistan for taking burden of american war on terror on his shoulder and we are suffering because of sucide attacks after his lal masjid operation. have you ever heard about any suicide attacks in Pakistan before musharraf?


 
Again I don't want to make this a Musharraf thread but there might not have been suicide attacks before Musharraf but there were so many bomb blast in the 90s done by our Afghan "brothers". If that Lal Masjid operation had not been done then it would have been 10 times worse. His foreign policy was much better. Now look at how Kiyani and Zardari lick American feet.


----------



## Safriz

Most of the members are commenting on events that happened long before they were born or were googoo daadaa at the time...
Please refrain from jumping to conclusion about how and why taliban were created.Suffice saying PA was not to blame,they are to be praised.If those things weren't done at that time when USSR was aggressively expanding her borders,now all of us would be speaking Russian.From todays point of view all those actions taken back then might look ugly but they werent..Stopped USSR in her tracks and saved us from wearing furry hats and speaking a throaty language that gives you sore throat..

..Its a different subject and needs another thread..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> Settlement = 3 million dollars for a foreign student staying on illegally on an expired student visa.


 
you seem to be suggesting that invalid visa status and $3m to the deceased's family (subsequently) makes it okay to fire 42 rounds at a suspect even when he's on the ground and laying lifeless. While lifeless, mags were replaced and shots were still being fired.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karachiite said:


> They don't have tags on their foreheads saying MQM or ANP .



ohhh yes they do!!!




> and even if they are where are the hundreds of Rangers that have been deployed all over the city? Or are they to busy killing unarmed boys



now this is a good question....their presence is felt, however if things were MY way -- i would deploy a lot more rangers in places like Sohrab Goth, Lyari, and other parts of the city where this wild-animal-like butchering of fellow people is taking place.




> There are "operations" on them in which agencies from outside Karachi come in and do their "clean up".



I am not a resident of Karachi. However if what you say is correct, then GOOD.




> I didn't bring in PA in this. But they are one of the many reasons why Pakistan is in a mess.



Karachiite ---- how many times have you mentioned ''PA'' in this thread and in fact in other threads where PA wasnt even connected to the topic?

I appreciate your vociferous views against extremism, terrorism and other ills we are facing at this juncture. But you are doing yourself the biggest dis-service by posting miscontrued information (misinformation) about the Army and other vital organs of the state.


Pakistan's mess is due largely in part to the civilian government --whose incompetence cannot be measured in metric terms.


----------



## VCheng

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> you seem to be suggesting that invalid visa status and $3m to the deceased's family (subsequently) makes it okay to fire 42 rounds at a suspect even when he's on the ground and laying lifeless. While lifeless, mags were replaced and shots were still being fired.



No, Sir.

I am merely suggesting a reference point to see what Sarfaraz's family will get and how long it will take, being a natural born citizen of the soil and all, with fundamental and inalienable constitutional rights.

I won't even go into details of broad daylight on camera, and a darkened doorway at night with failure to follow instructions.

Nothing more was, or is, intended, with all due respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

safriz said:


> Most of the members are commenting on events that happened long before they were born or were googoo daadaa at the time...
> Please refrain from jumping to conclusion about how and why taliban were created.Suffice saying PA was not to blame,they are to be praised.If those things weren't done at that time when USSR was aggressively expanding her borders,*now all of us would be speaking Russian.From todays point of view all those actions taken back then might look ugly but they werent..Stopped USSR in her tracks and saved us from wearing furry hats and speaking a throaty language that gives you sore throat..
> *
> ..Its a different subject and needs another thread..


 
Though i am still shocked with the video of this incident and cant get past the scene where the poor guy bleeds to death (notwithstanding that i have shot people myself) and that this is not the time to laugh, but then this (the bold part) was


----------



## U-571

safriz said:


> Most of the members are commenting on events that happened long before they were born or were* googoo daadaa* at the time...


 
wtf is that


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> Again I don't want to make this a Musharraf thread but there might not have been suicide attacks before Musharraf but there were so many bomb blast in the 90s done by our Afghan "brothers". If that Lal Masjid operation had not been done then it would have been 10 times worse. His foreign policy was much better. Now look at how Kiyani and Zardari lick American feet.


 
so you became najomi now as you reckon if musarraf did not killed innocent peoples in lal masjid operation then situation in pakistan could become ten times worse lol so there was no other way to arrest the criminals inside mosque than having all this drama to show their american master that how much they are loyal to extremism and zardari and kiyani are doing the same thing which your ideal man started. If he refused to fight american war then we did not get mess in our country..

do you also idolize Altaf hussian?


----------



## S.M.R

Karachiite said:


> What do you want me to elaborate on? PA have been playing everyone for a long time. On one hand they brag about killing hundreds of militants and on the other they mingle and protect terrorist groups. Who gave rise and support to Taliban in the first place? Majority of the budget is spent on these army folks while the poor public get nothing. How much of the budget for education and health?


 
Well a little correction, majority of the budget is spent on debt servicing, which the our DEMOCRATIC politicians bring into our county, and that goes out to swiss accounts.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

VCheng said:


> No, Sir.
> 
> I am merely suggesting a reference point to see what Sarfaraz's family will get and how long it will take, being a natural born citizen of the soil and all, with fundamental and inalienable constitutional rights.
> 
> I won't even go into details of broad daylight on camera, and a darkened doorway at night with failure to follow instructions.
> 
> Nothing more was, or is, intended, with all due respect.




fair enuff...i think we can both accept that. Suffice to say, given the power of the media and the amount of outrage over this incident I think govt. would be more than 'compelled' to compensate his family.


And they should. 


actually i am perturbed to hear about the amount of street crime that takes place in Karachi. The police need to be better trained and better equipped to deal with this issue. And being better equipped should entail also being mentally prepared and having best judgement when dealing with tricky situations such as encounters with armed dacoits, miscreants, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Raja.Pakistani said:


> so you became najomi now as you reckon if musarraf did not killed innocent peoples in lal masjid operation then situation in pakistan could become ten times worse lol so there was no other way to arrest the criminals inside mosque than having all this drama to show their american master that how much they are loyal to extremism and zardari and kiyani are doing the same thing which your ideal man started. If he refused to fight american war then we did not get mess in our country..
> 
> do you also idolize Altaf hussian?



If Mush refused to fight the Taliban who we created then America would have bombed us to the stoneages. Drone attacks increased during the current govt not Mush's era. Can you imagine a Bin Laden like operation in Pakistan by America during Mush's time? This mess would already be here even if we did nothing. We created these Taliban monsters and now we have to pay for it.

I don't idolize Altaf Hussain but I respect him.


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> fair enuff...i think we can both accept that. Suffice to say, given the power of the media and the amount of outrage over this incident I think govt. would be more than 'compelled' to compensate his family.
> 
> 
> And they should.
> 
> 
> actually i am perturbed to hear about the amount of street crime that takes place in Karachi. The police need to be better trained and better equipped to deal with this issue. And being better equipped should entail also being mentally prepared and having best judgement when dealing with tricky situations such as encounters with armed dacoits, miscreants, etc.


 
You cant dare take along your mobile phone amounting to Rs 7000 or above to Karachi City, you cant dare take that out of your pocket while you roam there, because the moment you do that, one can bet his sweet a$$, if you are not robbed with the next 15 mins!!


----------



## Karachiite

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> ohhh yes they do!!!



It is actually Taliban scums which are doing these target killings. They are involved in kidnappings and bank robberies as well. 




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> now this is a good question....their presence is felt, however if things were MY way -- i would deploy a lot more rangers in places like Sohrab Goth, Lyari, and other parts of the city where this wild-animal-like butchering of fellow people is taking place.



There are a lot of Rangers in the Lyari area. As usual they have done jack sh!t there. I would however applaud the police for making Lyari a much safer area then before. 
And we all know who has power in Sohrab Goth and surrounding areas. 





Abu Zolfiqar said:


> I am not a resident of Karachi. However if what you say is correct, then GOOD.


Read my post again and pay closer attention to the quotations. 





Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Karachiite ---- how many times have you mentioned ''PA'' in this thread and in fact in other threads where PA wasnt even connected to the topic?
> 
> I appreciate your vociferous views against extremism, terrorism and other ills we are facing at this juncture. But you are doing yourself the biggest dis-service by posting miscontrued information (misinformation) about the Army and other vital organs of the state.
> 
> 
> Pakistan's mess is due largely in part to the civilian government --whose incompetence cannot be measured in metric terms.


 
I do agree this mess is partially because of the Civilian government but that doesn't mean the Army are angels. They have their fair share of mistakes.


----------



## aks18

Karachiite said:


> If Mush refused to fight the Taliban who we created then America would have bombed us to the stoneages. Drone attacks increased during the current govt not Mush's era. Can you imagine a Bin Laden like operation in Pakistan by America during Mush's time? This mess would already be here even if we did nothing. We created these Taliban monsters and now we have to pay for it.
> 
> I don't idolize Altaf Hussain but I respect him.


 


tell me how many times america bombed iran and north korea ??


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Karachiite said:


> It is actually Taliban scums which are doing these target killings. They are involved in kidnappings and bank robberies as well.



target killing is being done by a lot of people in parts of that city....extortionists, mafia, political activists, militant outfits

i am a huge proponent for going in there and cleaning up that Goddam city, no holds barred. Of course then Asma Jahangir will come complaining about excesses and what have you.


damned if you do, damned if you dont.


Karachi is a very fascinating city to me. A lovely city. Parts of it are troubled though and i wish fed and provincial govt. wud do more to solve this issue. This is the financial capital of the country and home to the shipping industry. I believe they could solve the issues if there was enough political will and a modicum of competence on their part.



> There are a lot of Rangers in the Lyari area. As usual they have done jack sh!t there. I would however applaud the police for making Lyari a much safer area then before.



good! 



> And we all know who has power in Sohrab Goth and surrounding areas.



how visible is the government there?




> Read my post again and pay closer attention to the quotations.



no no, i got you the first time 




> I do agree this mess is partially because of the Civilian government but that doesn't mean the Army are angels. They have their fair share of mistakes.



It's a Pakistani problem which would require resourcefulness cooperation and action by PAKISTANIS regardless of ''rank and file'' .


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Xeric said:


> You cant dare take along your mobile phone amounting to Rs 7000 or above to Karachi City, you cant dare take that out of your pocket while you roam there, because the moment you do that, one can bet his sweet a$$, if you are not robbed with the next 15 mins!!


 
why do you think people in Karachi carry 3-4 mobile phones -- they keep 1 in the car and carry an inferior one in their pockets. 


true story, by the way....


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

innocentboy said:


> Well a little correction, majority of the budget is spent on debt servicing, which the our DEMOCRATIC politicians bring into our county, and that goes out to swiss accounts.


 
45% of GDP goes towards debt servicing....new debts servicing old ones.


it's mismanaged, like a lot of other things under civilian control


----------



## Xeric

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 45% of GDP goes towards debt servicing....new debts servicing old ones.
> 
> 
> it's mismanaged, like a lot of other things under civilian control


 
Debt servicing and PSDP constitute 60% of the National Budget, another 19% is spent on General Public Services. Only 16 % of the National Budget is spent on Defence Forces which comes to 2.7% of our GDP (2010-11). And the case is not much different this time too (budget 2011-12).


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i'm glad you corrected me...serves my point even further 


on a strange, somewhat humorous note in an otherwise abysmally ''negative'' topic -- 

Pakistan Hires Transgender Workers to Shame Tax Delinquents - NYTimes.com


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 45% of GDP goes towards debt servicing....new debts servicing old ones.
> 
> 
> it's mismanaged, like a lot of other things under civilian control


 
Disasters of playing the Kuffar's game of Riba... 

Why do you brothers not understand... there can be no progress for Pakistan until we remain at war with God and His Messenger...


----------



## Peacefull

It must be a conspiracy to defame Pakistani security personnel.


----------



## Marwari

Peacefull said:


> It must be a conspiracy to defame Pakistani security personnel.


 
Everythings a conspiracy to you people.


----------



## hasanJ

RAW kay agent involve thay bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Karachiite said:


> If Mush refused to fight the Taliban who we created then America would have bombed us to the stoneages. .


 
hahah really the way they bombed Iran and north Korea when they refused to listened to america?  If our leader show some bravery and courage then i would love to see how USA bombed us to the stone age 

and you are naive if you think US did not sponsored talibaan against Russia and these osama and talibaan were their freedom fighters but only when they start fighting with US they got the label of terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

The law and order is messed up, economy messed up, culture messed up, the nation has many illnesses.


----------



## Leader

A1Kaid said:


> The law and order is messed up, economy messed up, culture messed up, the nation has many illnesses.


 
kiya karen phir bhi dil hai pakistani...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hahah really the way they bombed Iran and north Korea when they refused to listened to america?  If our leader show some bravery and courage then i would love to see how USA bombed us to the stone age
> 
> and you are naive if you think US did not sponsored talibaan against Russia and these osama and talibaan were their freedom fighters but only when they start fighting with US they got the label of terrorists


 
Yeah, the justice and the value, these words have all been hijacked by US.

If you listen to them, no matter who you are, you are on the good side, if you refuse to listen to them, even you are democratic, then you are still on the evil side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flyinfishjoe

If any of you are well versed in history, this reminds me of when the princes Mirza Mughal, Abu Bakr, and Kizr Sultan were shot in cold blood by William Hodson at Khooni Darwaza (Delhi) in 1857. Sad.


----------



## Leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakistans-war/113549-javed-hashmi-armys-crimes-against-its-own-people.html


----------



## A1Kaid

flyinfishjoe said:


> If any of you are well versed in history, this reminds me of when the princes Mirza Mughal, Abu Bakr, and Kizr Sultan were shot in cold blood by William Hodson at Khooni Darwaza (Delhi) in 1857. Sad.


 

Interesting historical perspective.


----------



## Leader

and donot forget to watch live with talat on the very crimes, that he was so offended that he had to say what he said in the end of the program...


----------



## Leader

like I say Realization is the first step towards improvement !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Yeah, the justice and the value, these words have all been hijacked by US.
> 
> If you listen to them, no matter who you are, you are on the good side, if you refuse to listen to them, even you are democratic, then you are still on the evil side.


 
You are right. If you align with their interests, they will protect you even if you're a brutal dictator


----------



## pak-marine

Karachi shooting: *SC sends Rangers, Sindh police chiefs packing*

By Qaiser Zulfiqar
Published: June 11, 2011

ISLAMABAD: 
A day after taking suo motu notice of the killing of 19-year-old Sarfaraz Shah by Rangers in Karachi, the Supreme Court on Friday ordered the transfer of the Director-General of Rangers in Sindh and the Inspector General of Police for the province, noting that they both were negligent in handling the case. In an unusually candid exchange, the Supreme Court justices observed that the entire terms of reference under which the Rangers were deployed in Sindh have to be reviewed and that the officials concerned should have resigned of their own accord after the incident.
A five-member bench presided by Chief Justice Iftikhar Muhammad Chaudhry, while disposing of the case, ordered that a notification for their removal be sent within three days, failing which the perks of both the officials would be ceased.
What is ironic is that the Sindh government continues to contest the case and tries to prove that Sarfaraz Shah was indeed a criminal and the action taken was justified. The Sindh government is also not willing to remove the officials.
In response to the court order, Sindh Minister for Law and Parliamentary Affairs Ayaz Soomro said the provincial government will file a petition to review the decision. Advocate General Abdul Fateh Malik will file a review petition in the apex court, Soomro said without elaborating. The minister added a case has already been registered against the accused.
The Supreme Court has appointed DIG West (Karachi) Khawaja Sultan as the investigation officer in the murder case and ordered that investigations be completed within seven days by submitting a charge sheet to the relevant court. The SC further ordered a trial court hold daily hearings on the case and give its verdict within 30 days.
At the beginning of the hearing, the chief justice observed that the killing of Shah by the Rangers was a clear case of extrajudicial killing. The law is equal for everyone. Who has given the Rangers a licence to kill? The deceased was our son, the CJP observed.
In his defence, DG Ranger Ijaz Chadhry said that soon after the incident, the responsible jawans were suspended and taken into custody. But AGP Maulvi Anwarul Haq added that a weapon was recovered from the possession of the deceased. Sindh IGP Fayyaz Leghari said that three FIRs were registered at different times in the Boat Basin Police Station and two officers were arrested.
The first FIR was registered within two hours of the incident by complainant Afsar Khan alleging that the deceased had attempted to rob his friend and his wife. Leghari said Afsar captured the man and handed him over to the Rangers. On the same day, a second FIR was registered by the Rangers claiming that the man was carrying an illegal weapon with an intent to murder an officer. The third report was registered by the deceaseds brother Salik Shah in which he said that his brother had a quarrel in Benazir Bhutto Park where he succumbed to his injuries. He later discovered that his brother was gunned down by two Rangers personnel along with two unidentified jawans. The court observed that the FIRs were contrary to the video footage shown in the court room.
The FIRs are exaggerated and not in consonance with the footage, Justice Javed Iqbal said on which the CJP added that there must be a transparent investigation. After obtaining their physical remand of the personnel involved, the investigation process will start, the court was told.
Its a brutal murder, we will take strict action. It is the second incident this month in which innocent people have been killed,Justice Chaudhry said in reference to the Kharotabad firing in which five foreigners, including three women, were mercilessly mowed down.
Addressing the DG Rangers, CJP said: You should have resigned immediately after the brutal killing. In reply, the DG Rangers admitted that it was a clear case of murder. I am not justifying the killers brutal act. The jawans have been arrested, but it is a fact that my soldiers performed very well in the PNS Mehran operation, he commented. The remark was seen as a somewhat strange justification. In reply the chief justice said: We appreciate it, but cannot allow Rangers to kill innocent people. Justice Iqbal added the Rangers were posted to control target killings, but were targeting civilians instead.
The court inquired about the person in the footage who handed over Sarfaraz to the Rangers to which the Sindh IGP submitted said the man was Afsar Khan, a local resident. The court asked why Khans name was not mentioned in the FIR and why the killers abettors were not arrested. On this, the IGP helpfully told the bench that Khan is in police custody. When his name is not mentioned in the FIR, how has he been taken into custody? Justice Javed Iqbal retorted.
The chief justice summarised by saying that all the FIRs have incorrect information, adding that a transparent inquiry of the event is not possible in the presence of the sitting DG Rangers and the current IGP of Sindh.
In an attempt to calm the court, Sindh Chief Secretary Subhan Memon said he accepted responsibility for the incident, but the CJP said that Memon, DG Rangers and the IGP should resign instead.
Justice Javed Iqbal asked the secretary interior and the AGP to revise the policy of deputing Rangers to aid police and civil administration in Karachi, adding that the notification and the charter of duty should be reviewed.
Published in The Express Tribune, June 11th, 2011.


----------



## Juice

Self delete, already posted.


----------



## Juice

Raja.Pakistani said:


> hahah really the way they bombed Iran and north Korea when they refused to listened to america?  If our leader show some bravery and courage then i would love to see how USA bombed us to the stone age
> 
> and you are naive if you think US did not sponsored talibaan against Russia and these osama and talibaan were their freedom fighters but only when they start fighting with US they got the label of terrorists


 
Lol, showing ignorance again...USSR had left Afghanistan well before Taliban arose...and the US had stopped giving a damned about that sh2thole well before they were formed...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Saw the video in morning news today. . Horrible. . PLEASE PAKISTAN GOVT. GROW UP!!! YOU ARE SENDING NEGATIVE IMAGE OF YOUR COUNTRY TO THE WHOLE WORLD. . .PAKISTAN HAS BECOME A FUNNY STATE. . IT HURTS ME AS A MUSLIM.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Juice said:


> Lol, showing ignorance again...USSR had left Afghanistan well before Taliban arose...and the US had stopped giving a damned about that sh2thole well before they were formed...


 

dude revise your history. Why was the need Taliban if USSR was gone. 

And before passing these comments, have a view of the interview that your Sec. of State Hilary Clinton gave. She herself said that US is equally responsible for what is happening right now as the terrorists of today were the Jihadis of past.

As far as the Taliban issue is concerned; it was the US who had relations with Taliban officials even after Soviet left Afghanistan (in 90's). .


----------



## Leader

there have been atleast 4 incidents of Rangers shooting in the last 10 months, in Karachi leading unarmed civilian deaths, excluding this murder.

however, no inquiry had taken place...

with power comes responsibility, and responsibility requires to have accountability. if the circle is not complete, it will lead to destructive mood of the institution itself.


----------



## +=SWAT=+

i want your opinion on how many of you think that the ranger who shot the young "bandit" was a noob and made the wrong decision??????


----------



## VelocuR

You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for poor mercy, forgiving mercy, excuse mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday. 

In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.

If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story. Some of you think it is okay if bandit shoot ranger dead and run away at free.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karachiite

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for mercy, mercy, mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday.
> 
> In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.
> 
> If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story.


when he was shot, he was unarmed, outnumbered, non-threat and begging for life.

mazeed later section of the video revels that he was begging rangers to take him to hospital after being shot but they did not 

a mazeed late story tells that police/rangers got 2 FIRs registered in the local police station (3 hours after the incident of course it takes time to makeup the story). First of which said that "guy fired on Rangers and was killed in cross fire" (just shows intentions of police and rangers)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Safriz

shooting somebody at such close range twice can easily kill them and rangers should have known that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shak

I think ranger did wrong. there was no harm to rangers life 4-5 rangers were there.

He could have shot in legs why to take life? that guy was not terrorist.

Moreover this kind of example are bad to society. This kind of incident prompts violence not peace.


----------



## mirage 5000

ranger done what they do daily they don't care life or human or whatever .it is easy for them to kill and get medal also.damn its systems fault that bring these forces here and allow them to treat Pakistanis as US treat Afghanis and Iraqis .


----------



## marcos98

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for poor mercy, forgiving mercy, excuse mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday.
> 
> In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.
> 
> If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story. Some of you think it is okay if bandit shoot ranger dead and run away at free.


 
You sir , are an asset for pakistan.

*facepalm*


----------



## pak-marine

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for poor mercy, forgiving mercy, excuse mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday.
> 
> In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.
> If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story. Some of you think it is okay if bandit shoot ranger dead and run away at free.


 
Silly question + blind and foolish judgement because

The victim was unarmed , There were 5-6 of rangers could have easily over powered the victim ,The rangers are supposed to be protecting the law of land and they are trained for much stressful situations. They shot him twice the guy was bleeding profusely and begging to save his life but they didnt do any thing , they wanted him to bleed to death , yar kafir bhi issay achay hotay hai what morons are you defending here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

> i want your opinion on how many of you think that the ranger who shot the young "bandit" was a noob and made the wrong decision??????



come back to us sir with same logic ........ in case the next boy is your's


----------



## A1Kaid

They could have easily arrested them.


----------



## VelocuR

Karachiite said:


> when he was shot, he was unarmed, outnumbered, non-threat and begging for life.
> 
> mazeed later section of the video revels that he was begging rangers to take him to hospital after being shot but they did not
> 
> a mazeed late story tells that police/rangers got 2 FIRs registered in the local police station (3 hours after the incident of course it takes time to makeup the story). First of which said that "guy fired on Rangers and was killed in cross fire" (just shows intentions of police and rangers)


 

I tell you, this bandit should know better in risk his life or pushing off their guns. Begging or bribing doesn't help Rangers or Army. In case, he illegally rob other people in park or kill them for money in other places (probably we don't know). His body language which shown is obvious and he must know how to trick authority or rangers. 

I blame ambulances for late arrive or whatever helpless friends or camera man.


----------



## AvidSpice

How can anyone let someone bleed to death...okay..the ranger shot him? Did they provide him immediate medical attention? Pathetic.


----------



## Hammy007

since when did rangers started bringing justice to the society??i mean they are as corrupt as police or army


----------



## GHOST RIDER

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for poor mercy, forgiving mercy, excuse mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday.
> 
> In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.
> 
> If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story. Some of you think it is okay if bandit shoot ranger dead and run away at free.


 
The rangers did the rite thing shooting him in the leg,but yar they should have then taken him to the hospital,so he would not bleed to death


----------



## +=SWAT=+

RaptorRX707 said:


> You can see clearly youtube, Ranger at first *asked* this boy to sit down but this boy chose to pushing off the guns and near with them for poor mercy, forgiving mercy, excuse mercy. Heck, rangers dealing alot of stress and pressure everyday.
> 
> In my judgement, the ranger in self defence doing right thing to shot his legs but was unfortunate unexpected died. The evidence is found plastic guns and hidding in the park.
> 
> If this bandit sit down and tied hands, it will be different story. Some of you think it is okay if bandit shoot ranger dead and run away at free.


 
you're right if the guy had not touched the rangers riflr, they would not have shot him.
But, it could also have been that the ranger could have hitten him with the butt of his rifle and put him into the cab.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

pak-marine said:


> Silly question + blind and foolish judgement because
> 
> The victim was unarmed , There were 5-6 of rangers could have easily over powered the victim ,The rangers are supposed to be protecting the law of land and they are trained for much stressful situations. They shot him twice the guy was bleeding profusely and begging to save his life but they didnt do any thing , they wanted him to bleed to death , yar kafir bhi issay achay hotay hai what morons are you defending here


 
Plus they shouldnt have shot him,just hit him with the back part of the G-3,What do you think????


----------



## mirage 5000

Hammy007 said:


> since when did rangers started bringing justice to the society??i mean they are as corrupt as police or army


 
since our police failed and rather then we fix police we call them and use them as tool of killing .


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Rangers were well respected in Karachi before and me being a karachiite was proud to have them in my city,to help manage law enforcement,but this incident has ruined there image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Rangers have killed many in Karachi in similar fashion, in four different incidents in the last 10 months excluding this murder.

much of our surprise some of which is video taped as well.

had they been held accountable for killing unarmed civilians, this would not have happened...


----------



## Leader

we can still stop these crimes by uniformed personnels, if they are held accountable for their actions...

if they got it away with this one too, you better prepare yourself to see some more killing in similar manner...


----------



## VelocuR

pak-marine said:


> Silly question + blind and foolish judgement because
> 
> The victim was unarmed , There were 5-6 of rangers could have easily over powered the victim ,The rangers are supposed to be protecting the law of land and they are trained for much stressful situations. They shot him twice the guy was bleeding profusely and begging to save his life but they didnt do any thing , they wanted him to bleed to death , yar kafir bhi issay achay hotay hai what morons are you defending here



Rangers's job is to secure places in the law of land, unfortunately, this bandit didn't follow the laws and make fun of rangers. They didn't make him dead, they did SHOT his legs. which is unexpected died few hours later in hospital. Did paranoid young ranger shot bandit's stomach purposely ??



GHOST RIDER said:


> The rangers did the rite thing shooting him in the leg,but yar they should have then taken him to the hospital,so he would not bleed to death



They did take him to the hospital, the ranger's rifleis so powerful in close range. Unfortunately, bleeding is running so fast in short time. I guess, this is young paranoid ranger which is pressured heavily by senior rangers. 




+=SWAT=+ said:


> you're right if the guy had not touched the rangers riflr, they would not have shot him.
> But, it could also have been that the ranger could have hitten him with the butt of his rifle and put him into the cab.


 
Correct, this bandit continue pushing off the guns, senior ranger pushing him back out from touching rifle. Then he still continue to confront them if ranger choose not to shoot him. 


Sit down, sit down?? What is wrong with him?

Let our court to investigate this matter or officer resign, our previous investigation didn't solve OBL raid or Mehren Attack in improving security.


----------



## pak-marine

GHOST RIDER said:


> Plus they shouldnt have shot him,just hit him with the back part of the G-3,What do you think????


 
comparatively the poor victim was a skinny guy he was no match for any one of the rangers , i guess its the understood rage, anger & hate inside these men which provoked the action , they mistook his identity .... Allah knows better what was going through his murderers mind


----------



## pak-marine

Leader said:


> Rangers have killed many in Karachi in similar fashion, in four different incidents in the last 10 months excluding this murder.
> 
> much of our surprise some of which is video taped as well.
> 
> had they been held accountable for killing unarmed civilians, this would not have happened...


 
this practice is not just 10months old karachi have witnessed these scum bags police and rangers killings people in fake encounters , there are hundred and hundreds of cases & many many eye witnesses


----------



## T-Faz

I live very close to this particular place where this incident occurred, about a minute away, I grew up around this area and there used to be a time when this used to be the most peaceful of places. Even in turbulent times, Clifton would remain peaceful and it was a spot where people would spend their days and night without a worry in the world. Me and my friends, even when we were all under 13 years of age used to play in the entire area without any fear of anything. 

The people too were tolerant, hospitable and very friendly but things have changed for the worse since recent times. The place is literally the opposite of what it used to be, gun violence, robbery and other crimes are common. People have become intolerant and full of hate, its very disheartening to see the place change from such a serene peaceful area to one which is tense and unhappy at all moments.

This incident yet again confirms the breakdown of morality, law and basic humanity in our society. From peaceful to turbulent, from tolerant to intolerant, from a loving and caring environment to a lethargic and hurtful one, the demise is there in front of everyone to see.

Maybe things might improve after people learn from their mistakes but what we have now is the lowest anyone can get.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

pak-marine said:


> this practice is not just 10months old karachi have witnessed these scum bags police and rangers killings people in fake encounters , there are hundred and hundreds of cases & many many eye witnesses


 
yes, you are right... and not a single inquiry what so ever...

btw I was referring to the program contents of live with Talat who in a very civilized manner showed his anger on the issue. 

it is indeed DISGUSTING of those who acknowledge any of the crimes as justified....

and guess what this dude Raptor is one who said some weeks back that he is hopeless from future of Pakistan. I had argument with him on it... look at him now, we are helpless to find a cure for the disease he is infected with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-Faz

safriz said:


> Most of the members are commenting on events that happened long before they were born or were googoo daadaa at the time...
> Please refrain from jumping to conclusion about how and why taliban were created.Suffice saying PA was not to blame,they are to be praised.If those things weren't done at that time when USSR was aggressively expanding her borders,now all of us would be speaking Russian.From todays point of view all those actions taken back then might look ugly but they werent..Stopped USSR in her tracks and saved us from wearing furry hats and speaking a throaty language that gives you sore throat..
> 
> ..Its a different subject and needs another thread..



Please correct your history, it wasn't the Taliban but the Mujahideen that you are supposed to write, the Taliban were created by Pakistan years after the Soviets were out of Afghanistan and USSR had disintegrated.

Anyhow, USSR was never going to invade Pakistan, it didn't even invade Afghanistan. The PDPA, Afghanistan's government, invited them to take care of the Islamist insurgency.

All this nonsense about USSR aiming for the warm waters of Balochistan is pure hogwash that was manufactured for the population of Pakistan. It was used as a means to justify Pakistan's involvement in the war. Had the Soviets wanted, they would have came into Pakistan and no one would have been able to stop them. They even had reasons to invade Pakistan as they knew of our involvement in the insurgency but they refrained from any threats of invasion.

History based on lies and fabrication results in maligned future and look what we have today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desiman

RaptorRX707 said:


> I tell you, this bandit should know better in risk his life or pushing off their guns. Begging or bribing doesn't help Rangers or Army. In case, he illegally rob other people in park or kill them for money in other places (probably we don't know). His body language which shown is obvious and he must know how to trick authority or rangers.
> 
> I blame ambulances for late arrive or whatever helpless friends or camera man.


 
wow your amazing. He was unarmed and clearly scared and begging for his life, it really was very brave for the ranger to be a hero and shoot him.


----------



## American Pakistani

It is clear Ranger guy did absoulutely wrong thing, the boy was begging for mercy & in my opinion if the boy really was caught red handed looting someone than Rangers should've slapped him & arrest him as he was young teenager & unarmed.

It is time for Rangers to go back to borders, their image is going down day by day, Police should be made strong so they can control cities.


----------



## pak-marine

Leader said:


> this dude Raptor is one who said some weeks back that he is hopeless from future of Pakistan. I had argument with him on it... look at him now, we are helpless to find a cure for the disease he is infected with.



I guess he is trying to be patriotic and pull some pressure off , may be its his way of showing support. I remember that post your argument has defiantly worked , its a long and hard struggle an ideology a frame work which took several decades its not going to go away that easy .. however the reality has started to set in and it certainly will go one day , all of us here have some hopes and are positive for pakistan .. InshAllah may be us Or the next generation will see a better pakistan


----------



## VelocuR

Leader said:


> yes, you are right... and not a single inquiry what so ever...
> 
> btw I was referring to the program contents of live with Talat who in a very civilized manner showed his anger on the issue.
> 
> it is indeed DISGUSTING of those who acknowledge any of the crimes as justified....
> 
> *and guess what this dude Raptor is one who said some weeks back that he is hopeless from future of Pakistan. I had argument with him on it... look at him now, we are helpless to find a cure for the disease he is infected with.*




what infection you making baseless accusation?? Isn't it normal strange something in Abottabad raid and PNS Mehran Attack for Pakistanis? I firmly support Pakistan, I curse Kiyani, some officers, unstoppable drones. Does it mean affection? If Pakistan found more rangers shooting innocent civilians, this should punish.


----------



## Jungibaaz

I think rangers should have kept their cool, finger off the trigger! what was this boy going to do, un-armed and outnumbered?

he was begging for his life! so what if he tried to push away that gun that was pointing at him? 
have you ever had a loaded gun pointed at you? You have no idea what he was going through.

he was shot twice! for what?
yes he made a mistake too, but ultimately it was the ranger that killed him.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Those of you that support the rangers disgust me. You have no right to criticize Indian Forces for doing the same (I will call it a tragedy even if the Indian Soldiers did this to a real bandit, why? Because if your family is starving, you will do something to help them, desperate times call for desperate measures) in Kashmir.


----------



## pak-marine

to be fair on the ranger part i think sc should instruct an open to all hearing , at least we get to hear what was the rangers reason for shooting ? ok he got paranoid or whatever disorder he was suffering from but even his other collegues .... why no one stopped or took his weapon away afterwards .. the camera was on the boy however there were no swearing or any noise except talk which proves that the other guys were NOT surprised of their collegues action infact it was completly normal and common practice. Some one could have ran to the guy to bandage or put some thing on the boys wound. But their was no attempt , nothing at all ... it was perfectly normal for all the rangers ... i hope i hear what does the nmurders have to say in their defence


----------



## Jungibaaz

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> Those of you that support the rangers disgust me.


 
don't take this event for all rangers, rangers are good people. I support the rangers fully!!!

at the same time I condemn their actions in this incident and the one that pulled the trigger should be punished for doing so.


----------



## pak-marine

RaptorRX707 said:


> [/B]
> If Pakistan found more rangers shooting innocent civilians, this should punish.


 what are you waiting to see a mass murders and executions ?


----------



## Ignited Mind

*...desi Raymond Davis.

...interesting.

What will the Pakistanis say now?*


----------



## pak-marine

Ignited Mind said:


> *...desi Raymond Davis.
> 
> ...interesting.
> 
> What will the Pakistanis say now?*



if 45 pages so far on a small forum aint enough for than check newspaper sites too ...


----------



## S.M.R

GHOST RIDER said:


> Rangers were well respected in Karachi before and me being a karachiite was proud to have them in my city,to help manage law enforcement,but this incident has ruined there image


 
Nothing doing. You cannot blame the rangers as institution. If a Pakistani does something wrong / sh!t, will you blame whole nation for that? I am living in Karachi, I feel my family secure whenever I see a rangers vehicle is parked. (not the police). The guys are under police arrest and will be trialed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

As I have already said earlier, Rangers should be given 'shoot at sight orders' for the person carrying illegal weapons. My city has been ruined by these few handful people. Who keep roaming in the city with guns in their hands, they simply kill anyone for such a smaller amount. We need to give few more bodies to clean the garbage, so these Mother Fcukers think 1000000 time before showing / pointing gun at any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

pak-marine said:


> to be fair on the ranger part i think sc should instruct an open to all hearing , at least we get to hear what was the rangers reason for shooting ? ok he got paranoid or whatever disorder he was suffering from but even his other collegues ....


 
They were shocked as you saw in the video. After all he was a dacoit chaged for armed roberries, so why cry that he was innocent?
We must kill all murderers and those who commit armed robberies. You sent them to jail, next day they are out and do their work over and over plus no one listens.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

pak-marine said:


> what are you waiting to see a mass murders and executions ?



Again, Pakistan need to find thousand evidences wrongful crimes on Rangers, then proof it to me in many videos. I will think twice before judgement or wrong baseless conclusions. 

Pakistanis should learn very important lesson to support our Army, ISI, PAF, SSG, and Rangers. This is young paranoid ranger (only one). Let's say this bandit decide to hands up over his head, this ranger shoot him openly which is very outrage in public including me. I would against this behaviors. 

Then you see youtube very clear, this bandit choose to pushing off the guns. If he want to calm them, just sit down or chaos. 

Please ignore Indian members (Anti Pakistan twisiting) which is nothing to do with this thread.




innocentboy said:


> As I have already said earlier, Rangers should be given 'shoot at sight orders' for the person carrying illegal weapons. My city has been ruined by these few handful people. Who keep roaming in the city with guns in their hands, they simply kill anyone for such a smaller amount. We need to give few more bodies to clean the garbage, so these Mother Fcukers think 1000000 time before showing / pointing gun at any one.


 
Lol, you got 1000 posts today! 

Congratulation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ignited Mind

Last Hope said:


> They were shocked as you saw in the video. *After all he was a dacoit chaged for armed roberries, so why cry that he was innocent?
> We must kill all murderers and those who commit armed robberies. *You sent them to jail, next day they are out and do their work over and over plus no one listens.



Great!

So why do you cry when a certain Raymond Davis does the job for you?


----------



## S.M.R

Pakistan police seek more arrests in park killing

KARACHI -- Pakistani police on Saturday said they were seeking to arrest another four paramilitary personnel over the killing of an unarmed man in a public park that has shocked the nation.


Two soldiers from the Rangers paramilitary force, Shahid Zafar and Mohammed Afzal, were on Friday remanded into police custody for five days over the killing which was captured on camera and broadcast repeatedly on television.

&#8220;We have sent a request to Rangers officials to hand over four of the remaining soldiers seen in the video,&#8221; said a senior police investigator on condition of anonymity.

Security forces shot dead Sarfaraz Shah, 22, in Karachi on Wednesday, accusing him of robbery, but his family has demanded justice, insisting he was an innocent student passing the time of day.

Widely viewed footage showed a clean-shaven man wearing black trousers and a navy shirt crying and pleading for his life as a soldier cocks his rifle at his neck, then shoots him twice in the hand and thigh in a local park.

As his blood pours onto the ground, the man begs for help from soldiers &#8212; who appear to do nothing but watch &#8212; until he falls unconscious.

Police said they had also taken custody of Afsar Khan, a man in plainclothes who dragged the victim over to the paramilitary soldiers and later filed a criminal case, accusing Shah of robbery.

Another local police official said taking custody of the four soldiers was essential to an investigation ordered by the government and the Supreme Court.


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Well people on both sides made mistake,the young skinny boy shouldnt have touched and try to point away the rifle of the rangers,of course man rangers will get pissed of,first that boy was commiting robbery in the park,stealing from women,then he when he is caught he touches the rifle and trys to change its direction,of course this action is gonna pis of any uniformed personell with a gun,the second mistake was of the rangers,they should have taken him to the hospital IMMEDIATELY so he wouldnt have bleed to death,I heard he was there lying on the ground for half an hour then they took him to the hospital,where he later died,if his life would had been saved then he might have also learnt a valuable lesson
wat do you guys think?????

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Those who are justifying his actions,I doubt their mental stability.


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

I watched that video with sadness. What I see maybe a miscomunnication between the person in question and the Pakistani Rangers. The Pakistani Ranger seems to be telling the person in question to get down for an arrest with pat downs to check for illegal substances and weapons. It's a common police procedure in most countries, especially one that is in near marshal law like state. Unfortunately the person in question perceived that notion as a threat to be shot to death in some way, therefore he pleads for his life trying to put the weapon pointing at him aside. Meanwhile, the Ranger with the weapon pointing to the person in question perceived it it to be a threat because that person was trying to take his weapon away from him, while conducting a routine police procedure for search, therefore shot the young man in the leg (not at the head or abdomen) to make him stop pursuing for the Ranger's weapon. The commanding officer of the unit should have better control and command of his men and the situation. Unfortunately it became a tragic and a valuable learning lessons for all arms profession personnel. I'm sure the Pakistan authorities will encourage more professional procedures for this kind of situation next time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Galaxy

It is sad to see few people are justifying this action. It's against the humanity no matter where. How can a person be threat - He looks weak and unarmed. He was begging for his life against 5-6 professional rangers. He was shot brutally till he died. Media played good role. Starting thread like this will only help the cruel people with blind power.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Is karachi more violent than other places of Pakistan ?

I heard that Punjabis and Pashtun generally are more violent . That is the image one gets ( they call themselves martial)

Then how is it that a muhajir dominated city in sindh province is most violent place in pakistan for non-terror incidents ?


----------



## T-Faz

nick_indian said:


> Is karachi more violent than other places of Pakistan ?
> 
> I heard that Punjabis and Pashtun generally are more violent . That is the image one gets ( they call themselves martial)
> 
> Then how is it that a muhajir dominated city in sindh province is most violent place in pakistan for non-terror incidents ?


 
Karachi at one time become the most violent of places and if it weren't for WOT in the frontier region, Karachi would be the most violent.

Its not ethnic based per say, its more to do with the parties that 'rule' Karachi, similarly we have the highest concentration of Pashtuns, Sindhi's and Muhajirs in this city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

Galaxy said:


> It is sad to see few people are justifying this action. It's against the humanity no matter where. How can a person be threat - He looks weak and unarmed. He was begging for his life against 5-6 professional rangers. He was shot brutally till he died. Media played good role. Starting thread like this will only help the cruel people with blind power.


 
Don't forget that the Pakistani Ranger is scared for his life also, while he was conducting police search procedure. He was trained to make sure before any searching can proceed that person in question must be immobile for both his and the officer's safety. Since that poor young man were not aware of the standard procedure and assume that he was definitely going to be shot acted out of fear of his life (no fault of his). Like I said before the commanding officer of the Pakistan Ranger unite should have explain to the person in question the purpose of the procedural search and take control of the situation before it gets out of hand. I'm not here to blame at anyone, but I see it as a major mis-communication between the authority and the civilian in question that leads to tragedy.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

TEXAS BATTLESTAR said:


> Don't forget that the Pakistani Ranger is scared for his life also, while he was conducting police search procedure. He was trained to make sure before any searching can proceed that person in question must be immobile for both his and the officer's safety. Since that poor young man were not aware of the standard procedure and assume that he was definitely going to be shot acted out of fear of his life (no fault of his). Like I said before the commanding officer of the Pakistan Ranger unite should have explain to the person in question the purpose of the procedural search and take control of the situation before it gets out of hand. I'm not here to blame at anyone, but I see it as a major mis-communication between the authority and the civilian in question that leads to tragedy.


 
What miscommunication are you talking about ? Do you even understand the language they were speaking?

The guy was pleading for his life , thats it , there was no threat and he was unarmed. 

Then he was shot dead by that angry( crazy) ranger. Thats all that happened .


----------



## Abingdonboy

This is a link to a British news site, read the comments at the end:

Unarmed Sarfaraz Shah shot dead at point blank by Pakistan military police | Mail Online

I think unforutunalty this is how (from my own experience) most people in the (western) world now view Pakistan and sadly this is not much of a shock. This is a shame as I know not all Pakistanis are like this and there are deep and underlying issues that exist in Pakistan right now that have caused this. I hope somthing is done to bring these cowardly men to justice. 


Pakistan- I wish you all the best, as an NRI with a solid grip on history I know at one time we were all brothers, united against evil and it saddens me today the state Pakistan is in.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MQM n ANP are to blamed.


----------



## Dance

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a link to a British news site, read the comments at the end:
> 
> Unarmed Sarfaraz Shah shot dead at point blank by Pakistan military police | Mail Online
> 
> I think unforutunalty this is how (from my own experience) most people in the (western) world now view Pakistan and sadly this is not much of a shock. This is a shame as I know not all Pakistanis are like this and there are deep and underlying issues that exist in Pakistan right now that have caused this. I hope somthing is done to bring these cowardly men to justice.
> 
> 
> Pakistan- I wish you all the best, as an NRI with a solid grip on history I know at one time we were all brothers, united against evil and it saddens me today the state Pakistan is in.


 
Again as disgusting as this incident is, this type of thing is NOT limited to Pakistan. 

Police shooting unarmed people or unlawfully shooting people happens everywhere from the U.S to the U.K to India. 

As for the comments, well i wouldn't be surprised if most of them are from indians


----------



## T-Faz

Dance said:


> Again as disgusting as this incident is, this type of thing is NOT limited to Pakistan.
> 
> Police shooting unarmed people or unlawfully shooting people happens everywhere from the U.S to the U.K to India.
> 
> As for the comments, well i wouldn't be surprised if most of them are from indians


 
Daily Mail is a right wing tabloid newspaper, their readership much like their editorials can be classified as 'low'.

Don't pay much attention to it, its commonly derided in the UK and its fun to read for a laugh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Last Hope said:


> They were shocked as you saw in the video. After all he was a dacoit chaged for armed roberries, so why cry that he was innocent?
> We must kill all murderers and those who commit armed robberies. You sent them to jail, next day they are out and do their work over and over plus no one listens.


Where did i say he was innocent ?? have u heard about the 2 firs launched , in one of them it was mentioned that the rangers shot the guy when they were fired upon !!?? 2ndly there comrades didnt do a thing , its pretty graphic to see on the video i hope i never see such a thing in real life no one came to help , lastly for the law and order i think you are wrong in assuming that these murders will help sorting any thing more importantly one has to lead by example if these rangers were any law abiding they would have never shot an armed person as this is against . My friend once shot 2 robbers inside his home , he shot them both in the rear end and both were armed ... the police officer told him not to mention this in the fir as this is against pakistani laws as it proves one never gave them a chance to surrender.


----------



## pak-marine

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> MQM n ANP are to blamed.


 
dude dont forget to add raw & jews as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dance said:


> Again as disgusting as this incident is, this type of thing is NOT limited to Pakistan.
> 
> Police shooting unarmed people or unlawfully shooting people happens everywhere from the U.S to the U.K to India.
> 
> *As for the comments, well i wouldn't be surprised if most of them are from indians*


 
Yeah right , I was Alan there , search for my comments .

Get a life


----------



## Hammy007

karachi is a battle ground of jamaat islami, mqm, ppp and anp


----------



## Hammy007

Abingdonboy said:


> This is a link to a British news site, read the comments at the end:
> 
> Unarmed Sarfaraz Shah shot dead at point blank by Pakistan military police | Mail Online
> 
> I think unforutunalty this is how (from my own experience) most people in the (western) world now view Pakistan and sadly this is not much of a shock. This is a shame as I know not all Pakistanis are like this and there are deep and underlying issues that exist in Pakistan right now that have caused this. I hope somthing is done to bring these cowardly men to justice.
> 
> 
> Pakistan- I wish you all the best, as an NRI with a solid grip on history I know at one time we were all brothers, united against evil and it saddens me today the state Pakistan is in.


 
yes they mostly spoke rants which indians use here commonly and the freedom of speech they are given here in contrast to bharat rakshak

like failed state, stop aids,barbaric

now please read, an indian journalist has been gunned down, no pathetic comments there??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hammy007 said:


> yes they mostly spoke rants which indians use here commonly and the freedom of speech they are given here in contrast to bharat rakshak
> 
> like failed state, stop aids,barbaric
> 
> now please read,* an indian journalist has been gunned down, no pathetic comments there*??


 
Gunned down by criminals not by the army or police .


----------



## Hammy007

nick_indian said:


> Gunned down by criminals not by the army or police .


 
im talking about journalist and not police, when salim shehzaad was murdered, indian elephant bojozs were beating drums shouting trumphets there, what happened now?? super power peaceful india??, anybody?? isi killed indian journalist??


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hammy007 said:


> im talking about journalist and not police, when salim shehzaad was murdered, indian elephant bojozs were beating drums shouting trumphets there, what happened now?? super power peaceful india??, anybody??* isi killed indian journalist*??


 
Stop trolling dude . Nobody even mentioned ISI in the murder case . Get real . Murders happen all around the world but this one in Pakistan is special because it is the men in uniform who have done it . Had it happened in india it would have also got more coverage than other murders .


----------



## Truth Teller

nick_indian said:


> Is karachi more violent than other places of Pakistan ?
> 
> I heard that Punjabis and Pashtun generally are more violent . That is the image one gets ( they call themselves martial)
> 
> Then how is it that a muhajir dominated city in sindh province is most violent place in pakistan for non-terror incidents ?


 
Pakistani Punjabis are lion-hearted Angels.


----------



## President Camacho

Hammy007 said:


> im talking about journalist and not police, when salim shehzaad was murdered, indian elephant bojozs were beating drums shouting trumphets there, what happened now?? super power peaceful india??, anybody?? isi killed indian journalist??


 
More journalists 'retire', 'disappear', or get killed in the US, than in India or in Pakistan. 

But you have to understand, for now, Pakistan is the 'villain'. 

Now why is Pakistan the villain, is altogether a different question.


----------



## Truth Teller

I just hope justice is surved to this poor boy's family.

I heard he was only 18 years old (my age).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galaxy

Hammy007 said:


> im talking about journalist and not police, when salim shehzaad was murdered, indian elephant bojozs were beating drums shouting trumphets there, what happened now?? super power peaceful india??, anybody?? isi killed indian journalist??


 
Your Salim was killed By ISI as per report. or Terrorist organisation.

Our journalist was not killed By our Intelligence Bureau lol indeed he was helping India. He was killed by Underworld. He was reporting for last 20 years against underworld and helping everyone with Insight News. By the way Underworld Mafia are living outside India like Dawood in Karachi. Mahrashtra Government will surely find the facts. Bottomline - He was helping India. ISI in this case ?? I heard from you only. Lol

There is huge difference between India and Pakistan. Don't think over it. It will be bad for you. Off topic too.


----------



## Hammy007

Galaxy said:


> Your Salim was killed By ISI as per report. or Terrorist organisation.
> 
> Our journalist was not killed By our Intelligence Bureau lol indeed he was helping India. He was killed by Underworld. He was reporting for last 20 years against underworld and helping everyone with Insight News. By the way Underworld Mafia are living outside India like Dawood in Karachi. Mahrashtra Government will surely find the facts. Bottomline - He was helping India. ISI in this case ?? I heard from you only. Lol
> 
> There is huge difference between India and Pakistan. Don't think over it. It will be bad for you. Off topic too.


 
yes indian reports

huge difference what???? india comes clean and pakistan is all dirty, dont poke nose into our matter, first improve your own human rights, journalist rights etc


----------



## Hammy007

President Camacho said:


> More journalists 'retire', 'disappear', or get killed in the US, than in India or in Pakistan.
> 
> But you have to understand, for now, Pakistan is the 'villain'.
> 
> Now why is Pakistan the villain, is altogether a different question.


 
pakistan is 'villain'?????? seriously WTF???


----------



## Hammy007

nick_indian said:


> Stop trolling dude . Nobody even mentioned ISI in the murder case . Get real . Murders happen all around the world but this one in Pakistan is special because it is the men in uniform who have done it . Had it happened in india it would have also got more coverage than other murders .


 
it frequently happens in india, in india women are raped my uniform men, can i post some pictures?? women do nude protest against their rape


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Truth Teller said:


> I just hope justice is surved to this poor boy's family.
> 
> I heard he was only 18 years old (my age).


 
No he was 22.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galaxy

Hammy007 said:


> yes indian reports
> 
> huge difference what???? india comes clean and pakistan is all dirty, dont poke nose into our matter, first improve your own human rights, journalist rights etc


 
I never poke the Nose and say anything crap. Indeed, you poked the nose by brining India when the topic was something else. Who said India come clean and Pakistan all dirty ?? Are you Drunk ?? why you are so frustrated ?? you saying yourself. lol. No one is saying anything. Don't worry about India. We are doing fine very fine . And Good Luck to you.


----------



## President Camacho

Hammy007 said:


> pakistan is 'villain'?????? seriously WTF???


 
I am surprised that you are surprised.


----------



## Galaxy

Hammy007 said:


> it frequently happens in india, in india women are raped my uniform men, can i post some pictures?? women do nude protest against their rape


 
I Think you have some mental problem ? Why you brining India. No one is saying anything about India. Can i post many pictures ?? Ridiculous. Whatever happened, It's bad be it Pakistan or India or U.S. It's not about country but against humanity. Stop trolling and talking rubbish. No one is saying anything about India Vs Pakistan.


----------



## Dance

nick_indian said:


> Yeah right , I was Alan there , search for my comments .
> 
> Get a life



I wouldn't be surprised if you wrote a stupid rant in the comments box.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

Different organisations protested against the killing of youth by Rangers.



The protesters raised their voice against the threats meted out to the journalists who exposed the issue by their professional skill.


Progress Youth Front took out rally before the Karachi Press Club and demanded to punish the killers of Sarfarz without any delay.


Journalists of Karachi Unions also demanded that the law enforcers should remain limited to their jurisdiction.


Renowned lawyer Fakhruddin G Ibrahim also participated in the rally.


The rally headed by Pasban emphasised that if law enforcers were unable to provide them proper security, they must avoid killing them.


----------



## TEXAS BATTLESTAR

nick_indian said:


> What miscommunication are you talking about ? Do you even understand the language they were speaking?
> 
> The guy was pleading for his life , thats it , there was no threat and he was unarmed.
> 
> Then he was shot dead by that angry( crazy) ranger. Thats all that happened .


 
My implication for miscommunication is that the person in question did not know the police procedure and the Pakistani Ranger being trained and taught with the procedure that is to search the person in a safe manner that doesn't endanger BOTH the person in question and the police personnel. We can all come to our own opinions and conclusions from the video alone, BUT one must see the whole circumstances and through the various actions that lead to this tragedy.


----------



## Leader

the federal government is going to defend DG Rangers against the court order

while the provincial government is going to defend IG police against the court order !

---------- Post added at 09:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

all of them belong to same bucket !


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Dance said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you wrote a stupid rant in the comments box.


 
Nothing surprises you does it ?

You know everything .
Man , i am so jealous .


----------



## Mindfreak103

If the guy would have had a weapon in his possession then he would had certainly attacked the rangers , rather than begging for mercy . This is shame , a real shame . God bless this poor soul who probably had old parents 2 look after .


----------



## Singh Balwinder

My heartbeat increased amazingly when i saw that bullet go through the young man.
Terrible incident.


----------



## Leader

Singh Balwinder said:


> My heartbeat increased amazingly when i saw that bullet go through the young man.
> Terrible incident.


 
wekh te tusi liya aye per tohadi sehat v ijazar nahi dendi !!


----------



## Cent4

KARACHI: Rangers personnel involved in extrajudicial killing of a young man in Karachi have been charged under Section 7 of the Anti-Terrorism Act on the orders of the Supreme Court of Pakistan, Geo News reported.

Section 07 says whoever commits an act of terrorism whereby death of any person is caused, shall be punishable, on conviction, with death or with imprisonment for life, and with fine.


----------



## Safriz

aliabid said:


> KARACHI: Rangers personnel involved in extrajudicial killing of a young man in Karachi have been charged under Section 7 of the Anti-Terrorism Act on the orders of the Supreme Court of Pakistan, Geo News reported.
> 
> Section 07 says whoever commits an act of terrorism whereby death of any person is caused, shall be punishable, on conviction, with death or with imprisonment for life, and with fine.


 
so justice has been done


----------



## Cent4

safriz said:


> so justice has been done


 
not yet he is just been charged. will have to wait a bit.


----------



## American Pakistani

*Youth&#8217;s killing: Rangers men to be tried under ATA *


KARACHI: On the orders of the Supreme Court, section 7 of the Anti-Terrorism Act (ATA) have been included in the case against Rangers personnel involved in the extrajudicial killing of a young man in Karachi, Geo News reported.

http://http://www.geo.tv/6-12-2011/82387.htm


----------



## W.11

they should be charged under law no 302


----------



## Hulk

I saw the video very late, it was cold blooded murder.


----------



## Leader

KarachiPunk said:


> they *should *be charged under law no 302


 
they *Must *be charged under law no 302.


----------



## waraich66

Where is Zardari ?????? being president what is his responsibilities ????? crime rate is increasing in every city of Pakistan


----------



## monitor

_A death on screen_
Posted on June 13, 2011 
By Bilal Baloch

On Wednesday, a young man was pitilessly killed in the heart of Karachi by state security forces. The repugnant moment was caught, in its entirety, on camera, and broadcast across the country and online.

In broad daylight, beside a park named after assassinated Prime Minister Benazir Bhutto, the youth is dragged by his hair and thrown to a gang of Rangers (paramilitary police forces). Tall, weeping, and clothed in jeans and a t-shirt, he wipes his brow in anguish. The Rangers surround him. &#8220;Who will do it?&#8221; they suggest with their eyes to one another. They tease and test the boy&#8217;s will by pointing their rifles at him. The youth pleads, bending down to touch their feet. He wants mercy, but clemency is out of stock here. One Ranger steps forward, menacingly, looking directly into the eyes of the youth, and presses his G3 rifle into his neck. But he withdraws, giving his target a moment more to cry, to beg, knowing, that these few seconds of life are a loan: &#8220;I am helpless&#8230; don&#8217;t kill me brother,&#8221; he pleads. The pack encircles 18-year-old Sarfaraz Shah, and two Rangers, ostensibly protectors of civilians, shoot two bullets into the teenager&#8217;s shuddering legs and hands. He lay there, in a pool of claret-colored blood and dust, trembling, crying desperately for help. The Rangers leave him to die.

Journalists, bloggers, and writers of all stripes have been reporting about the increasing violence in and around Karachi for some time. Often, however, such reports are constructed in the imagination. We write from witness testimonies and conjure up how events unfolded. While these accounts have given our stories due alarm, press journalism here could not have captured the unbounded shock and innate horror that the video showing Shah&#8217;s torturous death has. And perhaps, for the first time in a long time, among a people who are divided among a variegation of indicators, such as wealth, ethnicity, political preference, the reality of how brutish some security personnel in Karachi can be has now been witnessed in its true form, across the board.

An immediate effect of the video has been a ripple of shock and anguish that has passed through the country. Yesterday, Prime Minister Syed Yousaf Raza Gilani announced on the floor of the National Assembly that he would personally look into the matter of Shah&#8217;s killing; and vitriol spewed from politicians, like Minister of State Sheikh Waqas Akram, who said the Rangers behind the incident should be killed on the street. A bit much, one may feel, but it captures the public mood. Today, Supreme Court Chief Justice Iftikhar Chaudhry said that the incident was enough cause for both the head of the Rangers in Sindh province and the Police Inspector General in Sindh to tender their resignations. Such reactions would not have occurred, unfortunately, had it not been for the video. The people of Pakistan are furious and disgusted, and willing to show this widely through social media, as well as in the streets of Karachi. And though boiling emotion may surface daily pertaining to all sorts of matters in Pakistan, this catastrophe has evidently drawn a sentiment of unique sorts, given the detail in the footage. People want heads to roll, and demand immediate answers. Chief among them is the reason why the Rangers are even in Karachi.

The Rangers traditionally safeguard Pakistan&#8217;s border areas. Therefore the challenges they are trained for differ quite significantly than those witnessed daily within the confines of a cosmopolitan city such as Karachi. Yet, at least in the time that I have been working in the city, I have seen large intimidating vehicles thundering around some of the most beautiful and bustling parts of the city, filled with the ferociously daunting &#8212; and fully armed &#8212; Rangers. Historically, the Rangers have been commissioned by the federal government but paid by the province, who request the rangers to aid provincial police when necessary. And, if anarchy emerges, or chaos increases, then the Rangers are given jurisdiction to use their weapons. This is what happened earlier this year when Interior Minister Rehman Malik gave shoot-on-sight orders for bandits and extortionists in order to restore peace in Karachi and provide a sense of security to city&#8217;s business community.

Yet unless a twist of Herculean proportions emerges soon, it will be hard to imagine that Shah was a threat to the security of Karachi or its business community, even if, as the security forces assert, he was stealing from people in the park. This is a city where criminals carry grenades and Kalashnikovs, where targeted killings occur almost daily, and where small levels of street violence can touch off street battles.

In many countries, no less in Pakistan, written accounts can be falsified and people made to be liars. This video of a callous murder, however, speaks for Shah, and the actions of his killers, from beyond the grave.

Bilal Baloch is a graduate student at the Fletcher School of Law and Diplomacy at Tufts University. He is currently conducting field research in Karachi. 

Source: Foreign Policy


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

something i'm hearing about park guard's enmity with Mr. Shah......according to some accounts, the weapon was planted on Mr. Shah. Not sure how valid it is, but let's wait and see.

suffice to say -- those involved are in custody and pending trial @ anti-terrorism court


----------



## khurasaan1

Muhammad Yahya said:


> Where is Zardari ?????? being president what is his responsibilities ????? crime rate is increasing in every city of Pakistan


 
Hey bro!...what u wanna say him....looks like u after him too....???
He is trying to hide his @$$ away so that ...anybody like Mumtaz Qadri might not shoot his @$$....


----------



## khurasaan1

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> something i'm hearing about park guard's enmity with Mr. Shah......according to some accounts, the weapon was planted on Mr. Shah. Not sure how valid it is, but let's wait and see.
> 
> suffice to say -- those involved are in custody and pending trial @ anti-terrorism court


looks like the Rangers were being setup for this kinda killing to defame the Armed forces and Pakistan to create CAOS.....


----------



## Al Bhatti

&#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1608;&#1578; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;

&#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740;:&#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579; 6 &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583;


&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1576;&#1681;&#1746; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1582;&#1589;&#1608;&#1589;&#1740; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575;&#1705; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1608;&#1579; &#1670;&#1726;&#1746; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1605;&#1593;&#1585;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1575;&#1579;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1711;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1580;&#1580; &#1576;&#1588;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1587;&#1608; &#1606;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1662;&#1681;&#1726; &#1705;&#1585; &#1587;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; 8 &#1580;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1746; &#1705;&#1604;&#1601;&#1657;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1576;&#1746; &#1606;&#1592;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1657;&#1608; &#1662;&#1575;&#1585;&#1705; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1608; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1593;&#1605;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1576;&#1726;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608; &#1729;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1605; &#1578;&#1581;&#1601;&#1592; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1581;&#1587;&#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1740;&#1583;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748;

&#1601;&#1585;&#1583;&#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1589;&#1581;&#1578; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1729; &#1670;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1604; &#1711;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1591;&#1604;&#1576; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1705;&#1604;&#1575;&#1569; &#1606;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1657;&#1740;&#1580; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604;&#1586; &#1705;&#1575; &#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1587; &#1662;&#1585;&#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1740;&#1729; &#1605;&#1591;&#1604;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1585;&#1740;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1672; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1740;&#1602;&#1740;&#1606; &#1583;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1748; &#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1583;&#1575;&#1740;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1583;&#1729;&#1588;&#1578; &#1711;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1578;&#1581;&#1578; &#1657;&#1585;&#1575;&#1574;&#1604; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1601;&#1585;&#1583; &#1580;&#1585;&#1605; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; 30 &#1583;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1587;&#1606;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1575;&#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1729; &#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1593;&#1578; &#1705;&#1604; &#1588;&#1585;&#1608;&#1593; &#1729;&#1608;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1594;&#1575;&#1579;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1705;&#1740;&#1604; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1582;&#1575;&#1606; &#1576;&#1585;&#1740;&#1585;&#1608; &#1606;&#1746; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1705;&#1615;&#1604; &#1670;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1711;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1604;&#1605; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1740;&#1588; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575;&#1748;&#1575;&#1711;&#1585; &#1605;&#1604;&#1586;&#1605;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1662;&#1726;&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1587;&#1586;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1587;&#1705;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586;&#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1586; &#1588;&#1575;&#1729; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1587;&#1605;&#1740;&#1578; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1729; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1657;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740;&#1605;&#1585;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746;&#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1604;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1657;&#1740; &#1608;&#1740; &#1670;&#1740;&#1606;&#1604;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1606;&#1588;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1711;&#1726;&#1587;&#1740;&#1657; &#1705;&#1585; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1606;&#1705; &#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1705;&#1681; &#1705;&#1585;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585;&#1662;&#1726;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1587;&#1585;&#1746; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1711;&#1726;&#1740;&#1585; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;

&#1608;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1729; &#1580;&#1575;&#1722; &#1576;&#1582;&#1588;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1585;&#1582;&#1608;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578; &#1705;&#1585;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1583;&#1608; &#1711;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1605;&#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1608;&#1729; &#1582;&#1608;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1578; &#1662;&#1578; &#1586;&#1605;&#1740;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1726;&#1585; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1729;&#1587;&#1578;&#1729; &#1570;&#1729;&#1587;&#1578;&#1729; &#1576;&#1746; &#1581;&#1587; &#1608;&#1581;&#1585;&#1705;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1608;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1729;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1740; &#1605;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583;&#1711;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1579;&#1576;&#1608;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1583; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1729; &#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1606;&#1746; &#1711;&#1584;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1729;&#1601;&#1578;&#1746; &#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1594;&#1740;&#1585;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1587;&#1606;&#1587; &#1729;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1575;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;&#1575;&#1587; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1585; &#1593;&#1575;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1586;&#1575;&#1605; &#1579;&#1575;&#1576;&#1578; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1587;&#1705;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;

&#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1670;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575;&#1705; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1729; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1604;&#1705; &#1576;&#1726;&#1585; &#1582;&#1608;&#1601; &#1608;&#1729;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587; &#1662;&#1726;&#1740;&#1604; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1586; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1672;&#1740;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1740;&#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1581;&#1604;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1681;&#1740; &#1578;&#1606;&#1602;&#1740;&#1583; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1575; &#1662;&#1681;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;&#1587;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1570;&#1601; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1601; &#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1548;&#1580;&#1587;&#1657;&#1587; &#1575;&#1601;&#1578;&#1582;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1670;&#1608;&#1583;&#1726;&#1585;&#1740; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1582;&#1578; &#1606;&#1608;&#1657;&#1587; &#1604;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1589;&#1608;&#1576;&#1729; &#1587;&#1606;&#1583;&#1726; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1672;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585; &#1740;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1548;&#1605;&#1740;&#1580;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1662;&#1705;&#1657;&#1585; &#1580;&#1606;&#1585;&#1604; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1608; &#1578;&#1576;&#1583;&#1740;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1581;&#1705;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;

&#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1575; &#1605;&#1608;&#1602;&#1593; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1604;&#1575;&#1705;&#1578; &#1662;&#1585; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1587;&#1608;&#1604; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1729; &#1670;&#1604;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1604; &#1593;&#1575;&#1605; &#1591;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1578; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1593;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1729;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1670;&#1604;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1746; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;&#1578;&#1580;&#1586;&#1740;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1605;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1585;&#1587;&#1586; &#1662;&#1585; &#1583;&#1576;&#1575;&#1654; &#1576;&#1681;&#1726;&#1746; &#1711;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1587;&#1746; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1582;&#1604;&#1575;&#1601; &#1591;&#1575;&#1602;&#1578; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1746; &#1605;&#1729;&#1575;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1581;&#1608;&#1589;&#1604;&#1729; &#1588;&#1705;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1711;&#1740;&#1748;

&#1608;&#1575;&#1590;&#1581; &#1585;&#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1588;&#1729;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608;&#1574;&#1657;&#1729; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1711;&#1584;&#1588;&#1578;&#1729; &#1605;&#1575;&#1729; &#1585;&#1740;&#1606;&#1580;&#1585;&#1586; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1608;&#1604;&#1740;&#1587; &#1575;&#1729;&#1604;&#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1670; &#1606;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1670;&#1740;&#1670;&#1606; &#1576;&#1575;&#1588;&#1606;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1574;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1585;&#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1581;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1582;&#1575;&#1578;&#1608;&#1606; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748;&#1575;&#1587; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1582;&#1578;&#1604;&#1601; &#1587;&#1591;&#1581;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1578;&#1581;&#1602;&#1740;&#1602;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;&#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740; &#1587;&#1604;&#1740;&#1605; &#1588;&#1729;&#1586;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1615;&#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1602;&#1578;&#1604; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1587;&#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657;&#1740; &#1575;&#1583;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1576; &#1575;&#1606;&#1711;&#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1722; &#1575;&#1657;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; 
​
Ú©Ø±Ø§ÚÛ:Ø´ÛØ±Û Ú©Û ÙØªÙ ÙÛÚº ÙÙÙØ« 6 Ø±ÛÙØ¬Ø±Ø² Ù¾Ø± ÙØ±Ø¯ Ø¬Ø±Ù Ø¹Ø§ÛØ¯


----------



## Safriz

i can read it..but will be good if you post a translation.


----------



## Karachiite

*Sarfraz Shah murder case: DDO Parks says accused Afsar Khan collected parking fee illegally*

KARACHI: Afsar Khan, the man who allegedly handed Sarfraz Shah to the Rangers, was illegally collecting a parking fee at the Shaheed Benazir Bhutto Park where the young Shah was shot dead on June 8.
This testimony was provided by the Deputy District Officer (DDO) of Parks, Abdul Rasheed, who appeared before the Anti-Terrorism Court (I) on Tuesday as a prosecution witness.
He said that he was asked by his superior officers to go to the park as a private television channel was shooting a talk show to which some provincial minister had been invited. He had the park cleaned and was taking a round in the official car when at around 4:15 pm he saw a person in &#8220;white clothes&#8221; dragging a man in shirt and jeans.
In the meantime, a Rangers squad appeared and six men alighted from it in haste. They encircled the man and one of them fired at him. &#8220;I lost my senses and as soon as I recovered, feeling terrorised I left the place and went home,&#8221; he said. He was called by the investigating team and his statement was recorded under Section 161 of the CrPC. He appeared before a magistrate and gave the same statement. He then identified the accused before the ATC I presided over by Judge Bashir Ahmed Khoso.
To a question from Afsar Khan&#8217;s lawyer, the DDO told the court that he lodged a complaint with his superiors about Afsar Khan illegally collecting a parking fee. But he did not inform the police as it was a matter to be dealt with by his officers.
He refused a suggestion by the defence that on that day, he had heard a conversation between Afsar and Sarfraz Shah regarding the pistol being a toy and that Shah had been compelled by life circumstances to hold people up for which he sought an apology.
Earlier, Jinnah hospital Medico Legal Officer Dr Ayaz Memon testified before the court. In his examination in chief conducted by Special Public Prosecutor Muhammad Khan Buriro, he said that a young man was brought to the hospital by a Chippa volunteer Muhammad Saleem. The man was criticially injured. &#8220;I saw his wounds and after initial treatment referred him to the Chief Medical Officer for further treatment but he died.&#8221; The MLO report was then made and the cause of death was mentioned in it. &#8220;I also sealed the bloodstained clothes of the deceased and handed them over to a police officer for chemical examination,&#8221; he deposed.
To a question during cross examination by Aamir Warraich advocate, counsel for accused Afsar Khan, the MLO stated that one of Shah&#8217;s bones was fractured by a firearm injury. He rejected the suggestion that several bones were fractured as he was kicked and punched.
The last prosecution witness to depose before the bench was SI Nasrullah of Boat Basin Basin who testified about sending Shah&#8217;s clothes for chemical examination and the arms used in the incident for a ballistics test.
The court put off the proceedings till Wednesday.

Sarfraz Shah murder case: DDO Parks says accused Afsar Khan collected parking fee illegally &#8211; The Express Tribune


----------



## Leader

justice must be served, ranger who killed the boy must be hanged, and the rest jailed for atleast 25 years...

I hope CJ orders are not disobeyed like 15 other cases in which government is not obeying court orders.


----------



## Fearless Warrior




----------



## such

Fearless Warrior said:


>


i feel this clip shown by lqmman is doctored in order to confuse public and save skins of rangers.


----------



## Karachiite

The clip by Luqman is obviously false. Wonder why the didn't show the Ranger and the boy's face.


----------



## forcetrip

Have you seen the complete video? Would you say the whole video was doctored? Stop your agenda from having a negative affect on your common sense.


----------



## such

Karachiite said:


> The clip by Luqman is obviously false. Wonder why the didn't show the Ranger and the boy's face.


Thats what i was pointing out too.


----------



## such

forcetrip said:


> Have you seen the complete video? Would you say the whole video was doctored? Stop your agenda from having a negative affect on your common sense.


have u seen the complete video?if yes then enlighten us poor souls too by posting that full video.


----------



## forcetrip

That is just a clip from the complete video. They have not released the complete video as of yet. I have mentioned before that there seems to be no reason why they have big gaps in the video that was released to the media last month. If what happened how it looked on the video there should be absolutely no reason for cut and paste of this story. That is what he is trying to explain.


----------



## such

forcetrip said:


> That is just a clip from the complete video. They have not released the complete video as of yet. I have mentioned before that there seems to be no reason why they have big gaps in the video that was released to the media last month. If what happened how it looked on the video there should be absolutely no reason for cut and paste of this story. That is what he is trying to explain.


then how can u blame your ignorance on us. i commented based on lqman's clip which look out and out doctored even a child can tell.


----------



## Thorough Pro

If you are really concerned about "men in uniform" killing innocent citizen, did you never got a chance to look at thousands of innocent citizens young, old women and children being killed an draped in Kashmir. Get a life ........... 




nick_indian said:


> Stop trolling dude . Nobody even mentioned ISI in the murder case . Get real . Murders happen all around the world but this one in Pakistan is special because it is the men in uniform who have done it . Had it happened in india it would have also got more coverage than other murders .


----------



## acetophenol

i believe its time to close this thread.


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

What the rangers did was brutal and ignorant,being jumpy or on the edge is no excuse to kill somebody if u can&#8217;t handle the pressure u should not be ranger.my sympathies to the family of the kid.

I am against extra judicial murders but if The ranger had any brains and was bound to take law into his own hands if he intended to decapitate the kid he could have used the .30 tt held by the bearded ranger compared to a g3 heavy rifle round that is meant to kill at 1400yds let alone point blank,so either the ranger intended to kill or our rangers have no idea or clue of ballistics of the ammo of their weapons and the damage it would do assuming he only intended to decapitate and not kill,but for killing a g3 is the best weapon heck our army uses it becuz of its lethal round.

Abt the ppl who are forwarding Islamic justifications,stop listening to ur undereducated parrot maulvi&#8217;s who never give any refrence from quran mostly they refer to this mulana and that with ridiculous notions just stupid, Islamic punishment can only be justified and imposed when u have a perfect Islamic setting Islamic economy,Islamic society,Islamic norms and morality and a bait ul mal only then Islamic punishments are justifiable our economic system is anything but Islamic ,and by the way we don&#8217;t need the Islamic version that Taliban support another version of jahil mullahs who have closed doors to prosperity in any field of life islam does not do that does not stagnate a society,so pls keep the Islamic rhetoric to urselves.

Anyways I always have been against the trimmed white mans constitution of Pakistan putiing in allahs sovereignty clause does&#8217;nt make it Islamic but that&#8217;s wat ppp tries to forward and other political parties too ,this constitution has too many loop holes to save the skin of beurecracy and politicans from their hideous crimes,we need a new system all together,not a change in gvt but a system change a REVOLUTION!


----------



## forcetrip

if you read my previous posts on the matter you will understand I am in no way defending what the rangers did. they did not cuff him and were not treating him as a prisoner, they were playing around with him like a doll and things were bound to get ugly. a man lost his life and that could have been averted. the problem is why was the complete video not given to any news channel? if we could tell something wrong had taken place from bits and pieces why was the video ediited? this question does not go out to people unfamiliar with the issue of editting. if you cannot put together missing frames from the video I suggest you comment on the other many problems in the country instead.


----------



## lionheartsalahudin

The issue of editing what will that prove ,what needed proof has been proved and the video does not seem edited from the point the guy hands over the boy to the rangers and from them shooting and him asking for hospital,what happened after that ,rangers cried begged for mercy from allah,sympathized with the kid,said sorry to the kid,offered water, somer saulted no body gives a s... ,the main part is unedited that&#8217;s all that concerns the ppl injustice had been done
,even if it were unedited it would,nt make public resentment go away if ur hoping that shooting a kid and then apologizing will make u r ranger buddies saints,u r only raising the issue as clearly u r intentions of eluding our ppl as were the rangers b4 the video and as are u after the video ,u r comments only raise one question are u the spokes man of rangers trying to cover their as.. ,clearly ur trying to mix up events.

What ur indirectly suggesting is that media some how through editing orchestrated such a video that proved rangers at fault ,I don&#8217;t know what your hidden agendas are maybe ur from some political party trying to bash at media,or maybe a chaudhry a sardar whose powers are void b4 the powers of the media,or simply ur related to such criminals as the rangers in question,whatever the thing the fact is there u can try to steer it anyway u like ,

Take ur media conspiracy theories somewhere else ,clearly political parties promote such theories and u seem to be affected by such.i am not saying all channels are saint but viewing everyone on the same wave length is naïve.

Try to be objective and view wat has happened on the one side u sympathise with the kid,and then u put out such allegations of video editing does,nt matter how discreet the second theory is ,the only purpose of putting it forward seems to be malign ur own first statement of sympathy.


----------



## forcetrip

Me from a political party? a conspiracy theorist? Nothing to mix here but your understanding of my point. Did i not tell you there were other problems for you to waste your intellect on instead of posting here?


----------



## || |\| ||)) || /\\ |\|

KARACHI, Pakistan  A Pakistani court has sentenced to death a paramilitary soldier who shot dead an unarmed young man in the southern city of Karachi - an incident caught on videotape.

The court announced on Friday that six other men also accused in the June killing of Sarfraz Shah have been sentenced to life in prison.

The verdicts appears to be a relatively rare instance of Pakistani security forces being held publicly accountable in a case of brutality. But the decision is likely to be appealed.



Read more: Pakistani soldier gets death sentence in shooting | Nation / World News - The News Tribune


----------



## Kashif.K

I read this as well . Good. Those who kill innocent people should have the same fate.


----------



## Kashif.K

*pakistani shooting film paramilitary sentenced to death​*





_Sarfaraz Shah's family denied claims he had robbed someone_

A Pakistani paramilitary soldier has been sentenced to death for killing an unarmed man in an incident caught on videotape and broadcast on TV.

Sarfaraz Shah, 22, was shot at point-blank range in Karachi in June.

The anti-terrorism court in Karachi found Shahid Zafar guilty of the killing and sentenced six other men to life imprisonment.

The killing sparked public anger and increased complaints of brutality by the security forces.

Judge Bashir Ahmed Khoso also fined Shahid Zafar 200,000 rupees ($2,300).

The judge ordered each of the other defendants - five paramilitaries and a civilian - to pay 100,000 rupees in compensation to Sarfaraz Shah's family.

The Sindh branch of the Pakistan Rangers paramilitary force had argued that he was caught trying to rob someone, a charge his family denied.

*
Officials removed*

The disturbing video shows a young man in a black T-shirt being dragged by his hair in a public park by a man in plain clothes.

He is pushed towards a group of Sindh Rangers, who are in uniform and armed. The young man pleads for his life as one of the Rangers points a gun at his neck. 

A little later, a Ranger shoots him twice at close range, hitting him in the thigh. The young man is seen writhing on the ground, bleeding heavily and begging for help. 

The paramilitaries remain close to the injured man but do nothing to help him. Sarfaraz Shah died from his injuries.

The public outcry led to the removal of the Sindh police chief and the director-general of the Sindh branch of the Rangers.

The Rangers are a paramilitary force under the interior ministry.

There are about 10,000 Rangers in Karachi but rights groups say they are not sufficiently trained to deal with keeping civilian order.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-14503708


----------



## Jango

Kashmiri Nationalist said:


> This kid was begging for his laugh and the ranger shot him, the rest just looked on, they seemed pretty content with it. This is inhumane. These soldiers should be given the death penalty and *Kiyani should publicly *apologize for this cold blooded killing.
> 
> Video: Ú©ÙØ§Ù | Rangers Brutally Killed Boy in Karachi ~ Live Video


 
Why the heck should Kayani apologize?,,,,,do you have any idea about the what is the Rangers?


----------



## Jango

The boy had a fake gun, and he was looting from somebody while caught, the rangers then caught him, and as shown clearly , the boy tried to get hold of the gun from the ranger, anybody in the armed forces will tell you, if somebody tries to get hold of your gun, you need to decapitate them, the boy was also at fault, instead of going for the gun, he should have staright away layed on the ground, and the fault on the rangers part is that get the boy on the ground instead of pointing a gun at him. The US police and other law enforcement agencies do this, straight away get the subject to get on the ground, the boy did not, the rangers did not force it, and even after the shooting , the rangers should have got the boy to hospital, they got him to hospital after he got dead. And why did the cameraman stood there, he could have got the boy to hospital?

So alot of people at fault, and also the training methodology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Justice has been served !!! Bravo to Judiciary


----------



## Leader

justice served...


P.S. this shows that no one is above law... will be punished if anyone cross the line...


----------



## Last Hope

Against the sentence. Sarfaraz was a criminal. Rangers just followed the rules... And oh did any one here see the whole video of Sarfaraz being medicated by the same Ranger?


----------



## Areesh

Hopefully justice would be served in the same manner when a terrorist is trialed. Like in this case judiciary was influenced by the media to serve the "justice" it would behave the same while dealing with a terrorist when there is no media outburst in that case.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> Against the sentence. Sarfaraz was a criminal. Rangers just followed the rules... And oh did any one here see the whole video of Sarfaraz being medicated by the same Ranger?


 
My friend, the media can manipulate anything to suit their needs, they just needed to show rangers are a criminal authority, they succeded, now who cares whether they medicated him or not.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

There was a case when some people killed a dacoit in Faisalabad i think, what happened to those guys?,,,are not they also supposed to be on murder trial, they also killed a robber, so did the ranger, or only a uniformed guy suposed to be lambasted?


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> My friend, the media can manipulate anything to suit their needs, they just needed to show rangers are a criminal authority, they succeded, now who cares whether they medicated him or not.?


 
I have the real clips and am working to edit them.. and post here.


----------



## Jango

Last Hope said:


> I have the real clips and am working to edit them.. and post here.


 
I have seen the full length clip as well, nobody sees what the boy did, the circumstances that led to the boy getting killed, the response of the rangers, anything!!,,,,the rangers did take him to hospital, albeit a bit late.


----------



## Last Hope

nuclearpak said:


> I have seen the full length clip as well, nobody sees what the boy did, the circumstances that led to the boy getting killed, the response of the rangers, anything!!,,,,the rangers did take him to hospital, albeit a bit late.


 
I have the other part too, giving the first aid and stuff.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Look it could be an easy way to go .... if Pakistan was an Real Islamic State.
when you have cough't a criminal red handed you can simply cut one of his hand off according to Islamic rule.
is tarha na to rangers per unglian uthteen na us criminal ke jan jati..


----------



## Leader

the court was Anti-terrorist court, so they will still have chance to appeal in the high court and supreme court, Im not sure if mercy petition can be accepted of the murderer...

usually it would have taken 6 months, but due to suo motu action by CJ, the anti-terrorist court had to produce judgement by looking into evidence in a month...


----------



## iPhone

The verdict came very quickly. Here in the US a murder trial lasts two to three years. A case of this stature would have easily gone on for about two years.

I just hope it was a fair and impartial trial and the verdict came in the light of irrefutable proof beyond any reasonable doubt and without the consideration of emotional drama that surrounded this case. After all someone is getting a death sentence and two other a life sentence.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

nuclearpak said:


> The boy had a fake gun, and he was looting from somebody while caught, the rangers then caught him, and as shown clearly , the boy tried to get hold of the gun from the ranger, anybody in the armed forces will tell you, if somebody tries to get hold of your gun, you need to decapitate them, the boy was also at fault, instead of going for the gun, he should have staright away layed on the ground, and the fault on the rangers part is that get the boy on the ground instead of pointing a gun at him. The US police and other law enforcement agencies do this, straight away get the subject to get on the ground, the boy did not, the rangers did not force it, and even after the shooting , the rangers should have got the boy to hospital, they got him to hospital after he got dead. And why did the cameraman stood there, he could have got the boy to hospital?
> 
> So alot of people at fault, and also the training methodology.


 
i agree with you on your assesment.....it was badly handled on all sides

misconduct did take place, and the verdict should serve as a good reminder that nobody shall be above the law.


now i wonder when the corrupt politicians and their affiliates/facilitators will meet the same fate? Their wrongdoings and badmashi affect the ENTIRE nation.


----------



## JonAsad

fcukin insane justice- every thing about this case is disgusting- the incident the court verdict-


----------



## iPhone

Also, the ranger personal can appeal the decision. Drag it a couple of months, see if some new evidence can be brought into light. It's also a wise decision to try their case with another judge.


----------



## TARIQ BN ZIYAAD

Assalam alaikum

This verdict can teach us this lesson if u got a gun don't jump on firing specially if the other side is clearly empty handed. As i watched it there was some distance of 4 or more feet when the ranger fired, it means he was not in immediate danger, stop defending them it was a murder and doesnot matter if they treated him well after that.

Sarfraz suppose if was a thief he should get the punishment for his crime and i know it is not a bullet

TARIQ


----------



## S.M.R

Well capital punishment was unwarranted in this case. If appealed that is likely to be dismissed and hope that the same will be converted into life imprisonment. As there was no motive behind the murder. Further, the ranger guys did not chase him for the purpose of killing. He was brought to them, as looting / robbing in the park was getting pain for the people visiting there.

Some people are saying that 'next time' security forces will not kill anyone... Camera did not show what happened before the person was caught. So next time every looter will be relax oooh.. nothing gonna happen, i ll can rob anyone easily.

The rangers guys will be thinking.... Bhaarh main jayay public, lut'ti hai to lut'ti rahay, Allah Karay keh judge ka rishtay dar ya family member luttay ya resistance main zakhmi ho to us ko pata chalay...


----------



## notsuperstitious

S.M.R said:


> Well capital punishment was unwarranted in this case. If appealed that is likely to be dismissed and hope that the same will be converted into life imprisonment. As there was no motive behind the murder. Further, the ranger guys did not chase him for the purpose of killing. He was brought to them, as looting / robbing in the park was getting pain for the people visiting there.
> 
> Some people are saying that 'next time' security forces will not kill anyone... Camera did not show what happened before the person was caught. So next time every looter will be relax oooh.. nothing gonna happen, i ll can rob anyone easily.
> 
> The rangers guys will be thinking.... Bhaarh main jayay public, lut'ti hai to lut'ti rahay, Allah Karay keh judge ka rishtay dar ya family member luttay ya resistance main zakhmi ho to us ko pata chalay...


 
While I agree death punishment will likely be reversed, and I support that, but the implications you are talking about are rather extreme and far fetched.

What happened was wrong, I'm sure even the security agencies and their jawans know that. I'm sure the jawans know they can not randomly shoot petty criminals in order to enfore law and order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

TARIQ BN ZIYAAD said:


> Assalam alaikum
> 
> This verdict can teach us this lesson if u got a gun don't jump on firing specially if the other side is clearly empty handed. As i watched it there was some distance of 4 or more feet when the ranger fired, it means he was not in immediate danger, stop defending them it was a murder and doesnot matter if they treated him well after that.
> 
> Sarfraz suppose if was a thief he should get the punishment for his crime and i know it is not a bullet
> 
> TARIQ


 
The boy was looting from somebody FFS. He should not have reached out for the gun in the first place. He should have got on the ground and hands on the back. When the ranger guy got hold of him, why did he not straight away get quite,??, rangers were at fault too, but the boy was not an angel really. Neither was the cameraman.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fateh71 said:


> While I agree death punishment will likely be reversed, and I support that, but the implications you are talking about are rather extreme and far fetched.
> 
> What happened was wrong, I'm sure even the security agencies and their jawans know that. I'm sure the jawans know they can not randomly shoot petty criminals in order to enfore law and order.


 
The boy leapt at the gun FFS. Take this into acount people. any soldier will tell you, if someone leaps at your rifle, treat him as the enemy. Although all the parties involved were at fault IMO. But death sentence should be reversed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S.M.R

fateh71 said:


> While I agree death punishment will likely be reversed, and I support that, but the implications you are talking about are rather extreme and far fetched.
> 
> What happened was wrong, I'm sure even the security agencies and their jawans know that. I'm sure the jawans know they can not randomly shoot petty criminals in order to enfore law and order.


 
The only wrong part which i feel was letting the person to die there, i.e. not taking him to the hospital... they kept waiting for the Ambulance. on daily basis 7 to 8 people are getting killed in Karachi on account of target killings / resistance on snatching etc. What if 1 or 2 get killed by security forces when they are allowed to shoot at sight for 'anyone' holding weapons. The overall lost of lives would be much much lesser as compared to the number presently getting killed.


----------



## S.M.R

nuclearpak said:


> The boy was looting from somebody FFS. He should not have reached out for the gun in the first place. He should have got on the ground and hands on the back. When the ranger guy got hold of him, why did he not straight away get quite,??, rangers were at fault too, but the boy was not an angel really. Neither was the cameraman.


 
Yes, he was not offering tarawihs there... he was there and robbing the people.


----------



## notsuperstitious

S.M.R said:


> The only wrong part which i feel was letting the person to die there, i.e. not taking him to the hospital... they kept waiting for the Ambulance. on daily basis 7 to 8 people are getting killed in Karachi on account of target killings / resistance on snatching etc. What if 1 or 2 get killed by security forces when they are allowed to shoot at sight for 'anyone' holding weapons. The overall lost of lives would be much much lesser as compared to the number presently getting killed.


 
We have a saying, it (the issue) is not that the old lady is dead, its that (agent of) death itself is getting stronger.

Difficult to translate, but something like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hunter_hunted

What a pity, first of all Y in d blue world he was carrying the gun(no matter it was fake) what was his intentions, was he a robber or gangster this clip is totally fabricated u people should c the full clip. 

if that guy have had killed some innocent people what would b the reaction of Nation let me guess they might have kept silence .


----------



## Jango

S.M.R said:


> The only wrong part which i feel was letting the person to die there, i.e. not taking him to the hospital... they kept waiting for the Ambulance. on daily basis 7 to 8 people are getting killed in Karachi on account of target killings / resistance on snatching etc. What if 1 or 2 get killed by security forces when they are allowed to shoot at sight for 'anyone' holding weapons. The overall lost of lives would be much much lesser as compared to the number presently getting killed.


 
In the ful video, you can see the rangers getting the boy to hospital, although i agree, the response was a bit late, the boy got shot in a main artery, and died of blood loss, so earlier response could have helped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

People in sialkot beat up two robbers a while back, one of them got killed. Does'nt that mob deserve a death sentence as well??


----------



## VCheng

nuclearpak said:


> People in sialkot beat up two robbers a while back, one of them got killed. Does'nt that mob deserve a death sentence as well??



BOTH of the young boys beaten up by the Sialkot mob, at the directions of a police officer in uniform, died. There are many cellphone videos of the whole incident.


----------



## Spring Onion

S.M.R said:


> Well capital punishment was unwarranted in this case. If appealed that is likely to be dismissed and hope that the same will be converted into life imprisonment. As there was no motive behind the murder. Further, the ranger guys did not chase him for the purpose of killing. He was brought to them, as looting / robbing in the park was getting pain for the people visiting there.
> 
> Some people are saying that 'next time' security forces will not kill anyone... Camera did not show what happened before the person was caught. So next time every looter will be relax oooh.. nothing gonna happen, i ll can rob anyone easily.
> 
> The rangers guys will be thinking.... Bhaarh main jayay public, lut'ti hai to lut'ti rahay, Allah Karay keh judge ka rishtay dar ya family member luttay ya resistance main zakhmi ho to us ko pata chalay...


 
I dont agree because 

1. The boy was already nabbed by the person who claimed females of his family were harassed at gun point by this boy. SO when this boy was nabbed by the other perosn and was dragged from his hair then what was so much urgent to shoot him in broad daylight ?

2. The jawans or police can shot in panic but only when the offender is threatening them with gun or so but in this cased the dead boy was like a trapped hen


----------



## Leader

nuclearpak said:


> People in sialkot beat up two robbers a while back, one of them got killed. Does'nt that mob deserve a death sentence as well??


 
mob killing has a separate law, that incident has alot added to it, I wish if a mob can be convicted, I would go with the two boy's grand father;

Insaaf ki umeed tou nahi hai lakin
kehte ho tou zanjeer hila dete hain...


P.S here in Ranger's murder case, rangers have killed more than 5 people point blank like this in last 10 months or so, this only got the world furious because it got video tapped,

now the choice is simple destroy the Institution's reputation for one murderer ranger, or hang one murderer ranger and save the institution's reputation...


----------

